# Naruto: Evolution. Main rp



## Vergil (Oct 10, 2009)

OOC thread located here: 


So it's your first day at University/college in your respective colleges. You've filled out the form for the modules and are now moving in to your new home. You have got some form of communication from someone at the university telling you what to do. Today is all about relaxing and getting to know your new roommates and the environment. The Universities promote free learning and there are a vast number of ways to learn, but that won't be happening until your second day. You've never come across anything like this in your life. Shinobi are highly regarded in the world, either as heroes or villains who must be avoided. There have only been glimpses of them on TV and in reality. 

However the relaxed atmosphere, for some students is a facade. They are already undergoing their first test, to ensure that there are no spies trying to steal secrets from the university, or if they really are prepared for life in Shinobi U.

_
Welcome to Shinobi U.

Letter from Sarah (Block leader of the Tsunade Block)

You?ve filled out the registration form successfully and signed up for the modules you want! Well done. You are just a regular person now but soon you will be shoved into the world of Shinobi and be given great power. What you do with that is up to you, as long as you fulfil the contract of the Army providing you with this opportunity and fight for them when required. Your first day at Shinobi U will be settling in to your new home. You are sharing a room with 2 other people. It?s a mixed gender uni so be prepared to share with the opposite sex. If you don?t have 3 in a room, lucky you! You get more floorspace.

Please don?t make too much of a mess in the block or I will have to administer punishment which I have full authority to do. Tomorrow is your first day of training but feel free to roam around the campus tonight. We have a Freshers party where there will be cheap alcohol and you can get to know everyone. So relax today because tomorrow will be Hell Fun!

Lots of love and kisses

Sarah Montoya_


Jack pulled up to the University halls of residence. His dad was helping him move in. The halls were three big buildings surrounding a common parking area. There was a nice grassy bit and he could see the student bar just in the distance. His eyes lit up

?Hey! You?re here to do your country proud, not be a jackass. I agreed to this because I thought it would be good for you.? His father bellowed. His dad had worked all his life and knew nothing else, compared to him, Jack hadn?t worked a single day in his life. 

?Sure. I?ll be responsible? Both of them knew that was an utter lie.

?Well the best I can do is hope. Here. Don?t spend it all at once.? His dad gave him a packet of money. ?This?ll help you get the basics but you want to party and fool around, you get a job and earn that money. I?m not funding your shit.? His dad said. ?And one thing. I know it?s a lawless state and you think it?ll be a blast but for the first?s sake, DON?T go into Oto. The Sound country will chew you up and spit you out faster than you can say Herpes.?

Jack looked at his dad and nodded sincerely. ?Fine. I won?t.? His dad looked into his eyes  carefully and then smiled, reassured. ?Ok son, well take care..?

?Hey...you not gonna help me move in?? Jack asked looking at all his belongings on the road. He even bought his X-box 360 with all the games.

?Nope. You?re an adult now. Knock yourself out.? His dad jumped into the car and drove away leaving Jack open mouthed. He looked at the key he was given and the letter telling him which block he was in. ?Hm the Tsunade Block. Room 2b. Ugh I could totally use a hand here.?

?Hey! Welcome to the Tsunade block!? A girl?s voice was like an angels and he spun to be greeted with a quite lovely girl. ?I?m Sarah and I?m the block leader. I?ll be your guide whatever you need.? She smiled sweetly. She had blonde hair and a wonderful curvy body. 

?Anything?? he smiled cheekily, checking her out.

?Oh! You have a naughty side to you. Hah. How fun!" She went over to his luggage and looked at the letter. "2a Hm? Well let me give you a hand with that.? Sarah then picked up the suitcase and flung it with great force towards the second floor. The suitcase, which weighed well over 35kg smashed through a window. The sound was familiar to the janitor who was already making his way with a replacement window.

?There you go sweetheart. Let me know if you need anything else.? She said. Jack?s jaw was almost touching the floor and Sarah walked over and put her hand on his head messing up Jack's hair, as she did so he felt a little light headed. She then turned and skipped away happily.

?Ah dude, what did I sign myself up for.? he said sitting on the ground.

Sarah smiled and put her finger to her ear, activating the two way radio inserted there. "Jack's ok, brief scan of his mind shows no ill intentions, no further questioning needed." she broke the connection and smiled at the sky. "I love being a Yamanaka."

_______________________________

Spike.

Spike was handed a DVD and a small DVD player with a screen he entered the university. Other students seemed to be watching the video on the benches, in the massive hall. Spike did the same, putting on the earphones provided. He inserted the DVD and watched the screen as a Kirian lady smiled and bowed at him. As a reflex he bowed to the screen. 

_Welcome to Shinobi University in Kiri. We hope you will enjoy your stay here and will work very hard. Please find your room number and key in this letter. You will be sharing with 2 other people, though it may be uncomfortable for you, you may be sharing with the opposite sex. This is to promote a sense of bonding. Any forms of sexual harassment will be punishable so please be careful. Today you will get to know your roommates and socialise. Please have fun! Tomorrow your lectures start so please be on time. Spots in this university are highly sought after so work hard and be the best! 

Please use this player to help you revise for exams. All lectures will be repeated on DVD. If you break or lose your Player please ask us for a replacement. Thank you for your attention.

_

The lady bowed and Spike bowed back.  He closed the player and took his single light suitcase and his sword, which was his great grandfathers. He did not know how to wield it yet but he was sure the university would teach him.  Spike went towards his room and entered. As usual, there was not too much space. The beds were small, almost capsules, which had a TV in them. That was fine. He just needed them to sleep.  He wouldn?t stay in the room, he had no intention of trying to get to know his new roommates as the video suggested. He went out to explore the campus.

There were hundreds of students around, all of them part of various groups and societies. A manga soc, Anime soc, football, tennis, computer games, cosplay. Spike thought for a moment. Such extra curricular activities were usually thought of highly when applying for a job. Football. He had seen it but never played it. He walked over to the desk.

?Good morning.? He bowed, it took the students a little by surprise who were used to informality between students.

?Uh Good morn..? the started before Spike interrupted them

?I wish to join this game. Are there any prerequisites?? Spike?s calm but authoritative manner had the carefree students back peddling.

?Uh...uh..no. Just put your name down. Do you know much about the game?? he asked

?Absolutely nothing.? Vergil said writing his name down neatly on the form

?Oh. Well that?s fine. I?m sure you?ll pick it up. It?s a shinobi league so there will be jutsu involved. Just be sure to have gone through the basic training before you come here for practice, or else it may be...well lethal.?

?Fine. Thank you.? Vergil said taking the leaflet offered to him and bowing again before taking his leave.

The two students turned to one another. ?He looks like HIM doesn?t he??

?Spitting image. I wonder if he is related to him. Uchiha Vergil.?


----------



## Kuno (Oct 11, 2009)

_Kiya…_

Green eyes watched through the window of the moving landscape.  Her nerves could be felt by her companion as once again she sighed deeply.  The eyes of the driver glanced over, the mirror image of her own though they contained a soft sparkle of mischief.  “Come on Sis.  It’s not that bad.  Really.  I mean come on.  I did it.”  He glanced at her once more before looking forward again, but not before resting a hand on her arm for reassurance.

“Oh I know…”  She said turning toward him and putting a smile on her face, though for anyone that knew her it would be as fake as a bouquet of plastic flowers.

“Geesh!  You know if I did it, it will be a breeze for you!”  He grinned while turning the wheel slightly so they could take the exit.

“Right…”  She said a soft chuckle in her voice.  “Hey Zeke…Thanks for bringing me.  I know it would have been really difficult for Mom…”

“What are big brothers for?”  He said grinning widely as took the turns he knew so well from his time at the University.  “Now cheer up Kiya!  Think of the people you will meet!  All the boys…”  Zeke gave her a side long glance at those words.

“Oh no!  Don’t even think about it.  I’m done with men.”  Kiya said pouting and crossing her arms.

“Just because Derek was an ass…”  Zeke took the final turn into the grounds of the University.

“Don’t even mention his name around me!  Pompous jerk…”  She grumbled turning her attention back to the scenery, causing Zeke to laugh.

“So the Tsunade block…”  He began to weave through the buildings and streets until he pulled up in front of a beautiful building.  “Good place to be…”  He bent down a bit looking past Kiya toward the building.  Ivy climbed up the red brick face of the old structure.  The glass of the windows sparkled in the sunlight as people around Kiya’s age milled around.  “Come on.  Let’s get your stuff.”  Zeke said getting out of the car.

Taking a deep breath Kiya nodded and opened the door and stepping out on the curb.  Her eyes moving over everything around her while Zeke chuckled and unloaded the suitcases.

“People are going to think you are a bit strange.  Just standing there and all…”  Zeke said leaning back against his car next to Kiya before pulling her into a hug.  “Dad would be proud…”  He whispered into her hair.

Hot tears stung Kiya’s eyes as she nodded and hugged him back.  “I hope so…”

“He would and you damn well know it.”  Zeke pushed her back and looked into her eyes.  “Now you got my number.  I’m usually in the city working, so if you need me…for anything.  Call.  Promise?”

“Yeah…”  Kiya said wiping the tears away.  

“Good.  Now let’s move you in…”  He pushed away before Kiya laid a hand on his arm.  

“Thanks.  But I got it from here.  I need to start doing things on my own now.”  She smiled up at him as she grabbed her bags.

It was then that a loud crash could be heard as if a window was shattered.  Kiya’s eyes went huge as she turned toward the building quickly.  “I miss Uni sometimes.”  Zeke said with a grin.  He gave Kiya a wink and got into the car while she sighed and headed for the building.


_Serena…_

After a two hour bus ride, sitting next to some guy whose smell made her nauseous.  A captured audience for him while he droned on and on about his job as a dishwasher, as if that might impress the girl beside him, Serena couldn’t have been happier to step onto the University’s sidewalk.  Her backpack was slung over one arm while she held her duffle bag with the other hand.  The bus pulled away unnoticed by her as she absently let the paper containing the smelly guys number dropped to the ground.

She scanned the buildings around her from behind dark glasses that covered her eyes completely.  Then looking around at the other people Serena quickly made her way toward the main University building.  Upon entering a girl about the same age smiled and handed her a DVD player and cd case.  “Welcome!  I hope you enjoy your time here!”  she said almost too cheerfully before turning and grabbing another to hand to the person behind Serena.  “Welcome!  I hope you enjoy your time here!”  

The girl seemed almost robotic with her too happy voice and sappy sweet smile.  I made Serena shiver.  ‘That seems so wrong…’ She thought to herself before moving toward the benches that filled the building.  Setting down her bags she put in the DVD and turned on the player.  

It was a different woman that seemed to have that same plastic personality and look as girl that greeted her, the type made her stomach churn in disgust…fear…ashamed of woman everywhere?  Serena wasn’t sure but she watched the video twice to make sure the person didn’t distract her from catching every word.  

After the video was done the second time, Serena slipped the player into already full backpack and opened an envelope to get her room assignment which seemed to be completely random.  Picking up her things she headed for the dorm rooms and began looking at each room.  Her mind and eyes were on the rooms but Serena seemed to evade everyone milling through the halls as if she was watching carefully.  A skill that she mastered by not wanting anyone to notice her.  

Finally Serena arrived at her room and peeked inside.  ‘No one is here yet…’ She thought to herself as she moved inside and put her bag down on one of the strange beds.  With a shake of her head she quickly began to unpack.  Trying to hurry so that she could be gone before any of her roommates showed up.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 11, 2009)

_Confidence is a must 
Happiness is a plus 
Edginess is a rush 
Edges I like 'em rough 
A man with a Midas touch 
Intoxicate me I’m a lush 
Stop you’re making me blush 
People are looking at us_ 

“Mom, why did you insist on driving me to the university with ALL of my little siblings?” A girl says to the woman in the driver’s seat, petting the puppy in her lap.  They are in a large black cargo van.

“Because I don’t trust you to drive.” The woman says, smiling sweetly as the song changes after a hand reached from the back.

_Do you see me, sitting here?
I'm waiting for you to say anything
Head hung low, kicking stones down
Kicking stones down the road to hell now
I'm waiting for you to say anything, anything yeah

I know you are the only one, my little taste of heaven
And you know I am the only one, your bitter taste of hell
Your eyes scream the end is creeping in on me
I'll need thirty-seven stitches, to keep the pain in
I know you are the only one, on the darkest side of the sun_

“But why my siblings too?” The girl says, as the puppy whines, then there’s a kick on the seat from behind, “Knock it off Amy.” She then growls.

“Me? Knock what off?” Amy says innocently as she changes the song.

_She never slows down.
She doesn't know why but she knows that when she's all alone, feels like its all coming down
She won't turn around
The shadows are long and she fears if she cries that first tear, the tears will not stop raining down

So stand in the rain
Stand your ground
Stand up when it's all crashing down
You stand through the pain
You won't drown
And one day, whats lost can be found
You stand in the rain_

“Be nice to your sister.” Their mother says, not looking away from the road.

_Buzzbuzz _

Yuki looks down at her flip phone, _‘Karasu…’_  She thinks, Glaring back to see a boy, about the age of 15.  The music gets changed again.


_Hey hey you you I don't like your girlfriend
No way no way I think you need a new one
Hey hey you you I could be your girlfriend

I could be your girl Lil Mama be your girlfriend

Hey hey you you I know that you like me
No way no way you know it's no a secret
Hey hey you you I want to be your girlfriend

I could be your girl Lil Mama be your girlfriend

Don't get it twisted Lil Mama got my paper on
That means I'm a paper chaser I chase my paper on
And I know we chasing paper that you be chasing on
I just deliver the lyrics that people focus on
Hands and a boob and a chopped up song
Put it in a store and they go cops on
Everybody know that it's no combo
You better lay low like popo
Case you ain't know better already know
I go in like project so
So get it biggie mama b-r-double o-k-lyn drama_

The text reads,_ ‘Can I have your room?  Lol’_  Yuki sends one back, _‘No :/’_

“Thank god…We’re here.” Yuki says, as another hand comes forward, Yuki slaps it, “Leave it,”  she growls.  She gets out of the van, Grizzly next to her after she sets him down.  Amy then hops out to tell her twin goodbye.  

“Bye Yuki.” Amy says, slapping Yuki on the back of her head.

“What the hell was that for?” Yuki exclaims, shoving her identical twin.

“Because I can.” Amy says shrugging.

_What the hell were you thinkin’_

“What, because you’re jealous that I’m going to be a ninja and you aren’t?” 

“Ha, like I would even want to be a dog of the military.  Oh wait, you‘re a mangy mongrel already.”

“…Never…make…an insult…like…that.” Yuki growls, then leaps at her sister, they begin to wrestle on the ground like a pair of angry cats.  

Their mother gets out, grabbing each by the back of their shirt, tossing  Yuki towards the van, “Get your stuff Koyuki.  Amy, you help her, but do not say a word.” she warns, letting Amy drop to her feet.

Yuki grabs her three bags, “Clothes, Cosplay, Mp3 player…” She starts to mumble as Amy walks up.  Grabbing a bag and setting each one down, the pair stand in silence, Yuki finally gives Amy a hug, then a nod as she walks onto the cement, one bag stacked on a rolling one, the third in her other hand.  There was then a crash of a window.

“Yuyu…Potty…:” Grizzly whimpers.

“Okay Grizzly…” Yuki says, about to walk him over to a bush, but then he looses bladder control, about two feet from a blonde girl with emerald eyes.  The black van finally drives off laughter and goodbyes echoing from it.

_________________________________


A tall redhead walks down the street of Kiri, absolutely shaking in anger as she is covered with mud yet again by a bus driving by with a man trying to impress the girl next to him.   “Fucking rain…making so many damn puddles.”

She continues on her way to the University, then she slips, falling into another mud puddle.  She gets up in a fit of swearing.  She finally gets to the university, seeing the woman with the plastic smile.  “Demoness!” She growls in disgust, taking the DVD player and the DVD.  She watches the video after sitting down with her now damp stuff, forcing herself to pay attention.

She slides the player into her bag before taking out some drawing paper and a pencil, then begins to draw out a page for a Manga she is writing.


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 11, 2009)

*Koofuku*

Surveying the entire campus that was to be his residence for the next 3 -4 years, Koofuku alights from the bus that took him from his home to the University Residence. The thought of meeting Women filled his mind and so did the thought of his mother.

"Now don't you be having casual Sex, lest you want to contract AIDS......." 

"No, no, no..." said Koofuku as he shook his head to rid his mind of having threesomes or anything of the sort. He checked out the letter which contained his block number(Tsunade Block, 2B), then he checked out the list his father gave to him before he went for Uni. It was a list containing a few tips on how to survive Uni.

As he was reading the list, a loud crash took his attention away from the list, suddenly a suitcase fell down and narrowly missed Koofuku by mere centimetres.

"What the Hell, people these days have no regards to the danger of killer litter," as he remembered his aunt who died having a flower pot dropped onto her head. Koofuku noticed that the suitcase was open and the contents spilling out. 

"Might as well just help the poor sap who accidentally dropped this suitcase, I just hope it's a girl a sexy one, Please God, Please," begged Koofuku as he put the contents back to their original place.

Realizing that the suitcase was damn heavy, he left it alone thinking the person would just take it from where it fell down anyway. He made his way into the dorms and reached the door of 2B.

_________________________________


*Kurai:*

Kurai was handed a DVD and a small DVD player with a screen as he entered the University Halls. Other students seemed to be watching a video on the benches. Kurai followed suit putting on the earphones provided. He inserted the DVD and watched the screen as a Kirian lady smiled and bowed at him. He scrutinized the lady.

"Hmmm, flat-chested it seems."

After surveying the entire campus, Kurai proceeded to the Canteen to grab some food. As he walked towards the canteen, he analysed what seems to be everyone's fighting skills. 

"I need to improve if I were to have a chance at gaining it."


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 11, 2009)

Alis

" Alis, hurry up, if you are going to the University," Mrs. Roseon said from helping out with the other children in the orphange.

"Yeah, I will be leaving soon" Alis says as she sighs as she picks up her hat that has too black snakes, that will never bite her, anyone else touches them they may be bitten and she puts the hat on her head as low so it will sheild her eyes. She grabs her three suitcases and a carry on bag and leaves the orphange and walks to a underground subway that will take her half way to the University and the other half by bus.

While waiting for the train Alis hears whispering and annoys it, even it still bugs her a bit, befor pulling out the letter to read again, the train arrives and she enter and sits where no body will bug her, but can not escape from the whispering off the people and the gossip and focus on something that is very exciting to her mind feeling that the two snakes are asleep and making sure her luggage is close for nobody to steal it.

As the train came to the departure of the ride, Alis gather up her things and waited for whoever is on the train leave, "Everybody is in a hurry" Alis says and be the last to walk out of the train and walks up the stairs and unfolds a map amd bus schedule and ran to the right bus with her suitcases and gets on befor it leaves with out her "One more minute and we would leave without you miss" the bus driver says.

As the bus travel down the highway and streets, Alis looks down not looking at the moving serenery and keeps silent, as the bus is not to crowded today as a bus stops "If you want to get to the University, you have to walk" The bus driver says

"You are lazy" a women says as she gets up with some other people including Alis who got off the bus and walks to the University as the other people walks to where they are headed.

Alis walks onto the campus, " the Tsunade Block, my new home for a bit." Sees a broken window "I wonder what happen here" and sees other students arriving as well and looks around more as she remembers what room she is in. Alis looks at a women who had blond hair "Must be the block leader" amd walks over and stands a little far seeming she looks busy with other students on the block as she keeps her black hair near her face to help cover.


Heero

Heero enter the Kiri University with one backpack, one suitcase and the sheath around his waist in the sheath and walks to the desk his spiky hair a little wet from the rain, but did not mind it. He walks up to the desk as a lady with a plastic smile

"Welcome to Kiri University" she says as she handed him a dvd and dvd player. Heero takes them from her and walks to a banch, feels like snapping from the way that lady talk to him and reach into his jacket pocket and pulls out a pack of open cigarettes, pulls one out and lit it with lighter and takes a drag on it before playing the video, thinking could be the same way the lady at the desk had to talk to him and slips on the headphones and hit play. Through out the video Heero blow out smoke and breath it in. A man came over to him.

"This is a non smoking area, if you want to leave the building, some people would like to breath" The man said. 

Heero roll his eyes and throw his cigarette to the floor and stomb it out with right foot. The man got annoy and left Heero sitting there. Heero looks around as he slips his dvd player in his backpack and gets up and walks to his room, wondering who is roomates are going to be.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 11, 2009)

With Goku and Saru

The two primates had just finished watching the introductory video and with help of a faculity member he eventually made his way to his room."Looks like our roommates aren't here yet."Goku commented as he noticed the room was still completely empty.

Saru jumped of Goku's shoulder and sprinted towards one of the beds before leaping onto it."Heh, I wanted to take that bed as well, I guess it's true that great minds think alike."Goku said to his simian buddy, who replied with several screeches and "Ooks"

"Unpacking can wait, how about we take a look around and check out the potential."They exited the room and only after making one corner at the end of the hallway, they already ran into some potential.
They bumped into a tall female and Goku slowly looked up, inspecting her body from bottom to top as he did so.Though while he started with a smile on his face, it quickly faltered when he saw her head.

Not that she was that unattractive, but she had certain features he recognized and despised.Blue Catlike eyes and white hair that had dark stripes running trough it, he had never heard of this color combination but he guessed that like how in the Son clan there were many variations in the phenotype of the clan members and the simians they lived with.

He remembered how he had an aunt that had a white tail, and assumed that this girl had something similar that caused the white with dark stripes hair color instead of the usual dark yellow with black.

"Yuk, a Tsume."Goku commented, he shot the girl a dirty look that rivaled the one the girl was giving hi.

"Watch were you're going, I don't want your flees getting on me."The girl said.A boy walked past her, he was younger then both Goku and the Tsume girl but he walked around with an air of confidence around him that made it seem as if he was the goddamn Hokage himself, or at least that he thought himself to be the Hokage.

"Ignore the peasant Rikka, we have better things to do."Majin walked past Goku, not even bothering to look even in the direction of the Sarusen user and Rikka followed.

Saru screeched loudly and Goku nodded."Yeah, I guess that's that bastard child they stole from the Uchiha."Goku said, he had heard the story behind the incident but he didn't know that it was relatively recent.As in, he thought that it had happened way before Goku was born but it turned out he was a year or two older then the illegitimate Uchiha.

"A nasty combination though, the arrogance of the Uchiha with the arrogance of the Tsume....Yuk."


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 11, 2009)

*With Kazuki...*

He skates down the streets, stretching his arms as he does so, "It's too early to be heading to school," he says with a yawn, "But I guess this is where it'll all start," he says as he spots the University in the distance.

He starts to pick up the pace and he finally skids to a stop as he reaches the front gate. He gives a quick wave to the man at the gate and then takes a look at the campus. 

Kazuki rubs his chin as he looks around, "This doesn't look too ninjay to be honest, but I guess if ninjas looked like ninjas they wouldn't be that good of ninjas...So it must be the same for their universities..." he rubs his head, "Wait, that didn't make much sense."

He continues to skate along and look around the area, "Wonder if there's anything interesting going on during the first day?"

*With Ryu*

He crosses his arms as he heads toward the Ninja University in Kiri, "This is it..." he says as he looks at the place, "I knew I should have gone to somewhere more deserving, this place won't be good enough to make me a master ninja."

Ryu stops to think, "Then again, with my skill, talent, lineage and all it shouldn't be too hard to make me the best. Even for a place like this," he nods and heads for his room, "I better atleast have gotten a decent place to stay."


----------



## Sanbi (Oct 11, 2009)

*With Arashi*

As two boys were shuffled out on to the pavement you could over hear them.

"... But Ni-San I don't wanna let you leave just yet." But surprisingly it was the older of the two talking.

" But, Arashi I have a very important track meet in a hour, and traffic is horrible." Said the younger of the two playing along with what he knew was an act.

"Try, not to get wet, Ni-san."  Arashi said loudly. In a lower tone he added, " If any of the bastards at the compounds lay a finger on you I'll wipe them off the planet." 

"There's no nee...." But Arashi had already left and was humming to the tune "Singin' in the Rain".

On his way to the main hall in a student ran in next to him and tripped, soaking. Arashi laughed loudly and said " A little wet there I see" As he met a few glares. As the lady was handing him his CD player, he said. " Whoa, flat chest much...just kiddi..." She yelled "Pervert!" very flustered. He narrowly dodged her punch saying. "Too slow." After that he was asked to sit down by security and when he asked very confused "Why" the man explained exasperated that he was being very rude. 

Sitting down and turning on the CD he barely paid any attention and was mainly thinking how most of the people here were very up tight, or shy and various other qualities of the people in the room. Finished he ran up to his room, went inside and Yelled "Home sweet home"

*With Rin *

The juvenile spokeslady was talking to Rin, but she wasn't listening.

"... The authorities will be contacted as soon as you try anything funny Rin, and... are you even listening to me Rin."

"No." She lied actually thinking about what different buildings would look like on fire.

"OK you will be accompanied by security to your dorm."

"Perfect just the kind of attention I need" Rin thought.

As the bus opened up their was a loud crashing noise followed by Rin saying "I love New York" 

On that note she was led down to the security guard who would be taking her to her room.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 11, 2009)

Konoha.

Jack went about picking up all his belongings awkwardly. He had noticed a rather stunning blonde but he was honestly too shocked at what he had seen from the first blonde to try it on just now. First things first, he picked up his TV and his 360 and tried to open the door.

"Gah, stupid freaking crap!" He shouted at the door and then did a series of starnge movements in an attempt to balance the TV and open the door. He somehow did it, got up the stairs and headed towards 2b. He opened the door and fell into the room.

"Gah! I'm gonna have to do this like 3 more times! Dad you stupid asshole I'm gonna be like the Avenger and then kick your freaking ass!"

It was then he noticed he was not alone.

"Oh hey....I don't normally rant like this. Its been an interesting 15 minutes for me. Did you see that superblonde? She freaking threw that suitcase through the window! Like I can barely lift that shit. Oh my names Jack by the way, pleased to meet you. Tell you what though she was a babe. Hope occupant number 3 is a woman, it'll be totally depressing if I'm sharing with two guys. No offense or anything but I like boobies. And not of the male variety. You mind if I stick some posters up?"

Before he could answer, he already had Angelina Alba in a provocative pose stuck up on the wall. "Ah good stuff. You seen her in Attack of the Lesbian Robot Nazi Zombies? She was hot!"

Jack had verbal diarreah and couldn't be stopped. It was at this point the blonde (Kiya btw) he had seen earlier came into the room.

He couldn't help but stare and say

"Jackpot."

----------------------------------------

Kiri

Spike was wandering the massive campus. He saw a guy who was intensely staring at him. Spike looked back

"You have business with me?" Spike asked in a blunt manner. He felt a draft at the back of his head. He turned, but nothing was there. He felt something wet touch his cheek, turned again but nothing was there.

"No. No business with you." The young man said lighting a cigarette, "but come back here tomorrow and then maybe. You have a good look in you eye."

He jumped ddown from the small wall and turned his back. He was wearing the mark of the yakuza.

"Miko! Put his wallet back." Another breeze rushed past him. Spike put his hands in his pockets to find his wallet in the other pocket from where he originally put it.

"Later. Spike." and then he disappeared. Spike didn't know who Miko was but he could smell her perfume.

Spike looked around calmly but saw no trace of them. "Yakuza shinobi. Interesting."


----------



## Pyro (Oct 11, 2009)

Ace

Ace stepped off the train with a bag over his shoulder, a staff strapped to his back, and a giant box filled with everything he would need for the upcoming school year in his arms. 

As he walked past the doors, he stopped right in front of the gates of the University and looked around. "Man this place is huge. I'm never going to be able to find the Tsunade block." He thought to himself. 

After looking stupid standing in front of the college for no reason, Ace decided to just randomly pick a direction and begin his search for his room.

He kept on walking until he say the quad. Just like any college there were many people running around tossing frisbees and footballs to each other basically have a great time. The only thing that was different however is that everyone was preforming at levels Ace had never imagined. Guys his age were jumping up to thirty feet in the air to catch a ball over the defender, and running faster then he thought possible. "Well that'll be me pretty soon," Ace thought.

As he walked past the field, all he was able to hear as a warning was "HEADS UP!" before a football came plummeting towards him, smacking him straight in the back of the head sending him falling face first to the ground with only his belongings in his arms to break his fall. 

It was going to be a long semester.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 11, 2009)

_Minori_ _(konoha)_

A silver Ford F-250 speed down a busy high way and hitting a sharp left as it exited into a busy street. Inside the large vehicle at the wheel sat a rather tall, but slim and muscular man with jet black hair that flowed down to the middle of his back. The man had one silver rimmed sunglasses to match the color of his car and a plain white t-shirt with black jeans and had the looks of a pretty boy.

Next to the man in the passenger seat sat his teenage daughter with a stoned expression on her face. She had heterochromia eye's which basically meant her eye color's didn't match. Her left eye sported a very soft colored hazel while her right eye held a deep red color that was almost demon like. Her face held a youthful appearance to it much younger than her acutally age let on.

Her dress was unusual and looked akin to that of a samuari, but she was comfortable which his all she cared about.

"Minori" her father spoke in a gruff voice befitting his age  "I don't know why your so upset your brother is going to the University with you. Don't you think taking seperate cars is....a bit to much?" He questioned not taking his eyes off the rode.

Minori continued to stare out the window her expression never changing, but made a quick glance at her father. "Father do you really need to ask me that question? Your adopted child and I don't get along at all" Minori plainly pointed out.

"You got along just find when you were kids didn't you? I just don't see what went wrong he's still your brother." Silence filled the car suddenly as her father made another sharp turn down a one way street. Albel was her brother or her adopted brothers name. Minori indeed still had a place for him inside her heart, but not enough to to be blinded.

The akward silence lasted for a few more minutes as he father again made a sharp left this time causing her arm to slip and almost hit her head up against the window.

"We're here" he said pulling into a parking lot and turning the car off.

"So this is the Tsunade block I'm suspose to stay at?" Minori opened the car door and carefully stepped out as the loose strap she had dangled around her. Kids could be seen everywhere walking around the complex and chatting with one another. Her popped the trunk of the car to let Minori get her things. She surveyed the area and noticed a girl hugging a boy and then a loud crash that sounded after he left.

"Just don't let *him *be my roommate."

_Albel_ _(Konoha)_

_Dear, what ever the hell I'm going to call you, but not a dairy._

A dark haired boy held a pencil in his hand and a grey book.

_"Ever since I was six I've had to write in you which I don't see why. All I know is that one day my parent's oh let me mention that they aren't my real parent's their my adopted parents. Anyway they came with this damn book one day after visting the doctor and told me to write in it. They told me he said I was socially inept the fool, but what ever I guess."_

"There's the university Albel" a much more mature silver haird version of Minori said softly. She slowly pulled her blue suburban into the parking lot just behind the silver ford that was infront of her. She made sure to park on the other side of the parking lot in order to keep hostility down between her daughter and son.

"Now Albel" Azumo began to speak as she turned off the car. Albel didn't make a move as he let her speak.

"Now I know your going through things, but please watch out for Minori. I know you two are going at it, but remember she's family adopted or not" she said with a smile. Albel just gave a nod of his head and opend the door jumping out his gauntlent clanked against the metal of the door gather attention.

He gave a killer inent look to the ones that stopped in stared who ran as soon as they saw the evil in his eyes. Albel could be a scary bastard and the way he talk and spoke didn't make him any less scary. He reached into the back seat of the truck for his things. He too like Minori wore a rather unique outfit.

His dark colored eyes stared up at the bright sun and with a wicked smile he clamly said:

"Let the fun begin."


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 11, 2009)

Uindo

Uindo sang along with a song by some female artist as he drove to his first day at the University. His stuff was in the back seat, and the pizza he order was sitting in its box in the seat next to him. He drove with his knees as he ate a slice.

"Countin' 1,2,3, Peter, Paul and Mary, gettin' down with 3P and I'm caught in between." Uindo sang as he chewed. "Ah!" he screamed as he barely missed hitting an old lady.

"Dammit lady, can't you see I'm driving!" He yelled, angry after dropping a slice of pizza on his pants, although it wasn't really the old lady's fault. He slammed on his brakes as he pulled into a parking spot at the university.

Uindo continued humming the song as he got out of his car. He looked up at the big building that stood in front of him, in awe at all the things he would learn and the secrets that would be unveiled. He grabbed his stuff out of the back seat, beginning to walk towards the building.

The inside was everything he hoped it would be. The students were bustling about, finding friends and exploring campus, or just sitting and watching something on a dvd player. He smiled at the girl who gave him his dvd player and disc, throwing them in his bag of stuff as he continued onwards.

Uindo pulled out the letter that had which room he would be staying in. He found the room, throwing the bag of stuff on the bed he wanted and then watching the dvd.

Kira

As Kira walked towards the Kiri university, carrying his belongings, he cursed himself for not driving. He thought he might save his family some money by walking, but he regretted it now. He was tired, and all he would want to do when he got into his room would be take a nap.

He wolf-whistled at the girl who greeted him, taking the CD and dvd player. When he reached his room, he saw a girl with red hair sitting on the bed.

"And who might this fine lady be?" he asked *Inka*, checking her out.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 12, 2009)

Albel got his bags from out the backseat and gave a wave to his mother. Unlike his sister who planned ahead he would now have to walk all the way up to the godforsaken building and then go and find his room. As he began to exit the parking lot his gaze fell on his sister. He stared at her for a few minutes and in half the time Minori had turn to meet his gaze.

_"Always on the defensive aren't you?"_ He said to himself breaking their gaze and walking up toward the University. Once there he went inside to get his room number and a dvd player. He eyed the thing with interest and flung it behind him hitting a kid in the head knocking him out cold.

_"If they were going to supply a free one I could have keep mine at home"_ he said to himself while eyeing the small piece of paper in his hand. It was a room not to far and was in a very short walking distance from his sister. Albel kept to himself as he pushed, nudged and shoved people that were in his way.

In no time he was at his room and could tell that he had a roommate since the door was already open. Albel casually pushed the door open more and manueverd to get his suitcase, backpack and other heavy belongings  inside the room On the bed right across from the one he sat his things on was a silvered headed teen. 

_"Roommate...." _Albel stoically said to himself and began unpacking his things.


----------



## dark0 (Oct 12, 2009)

Rei kazahana

Zero was bagging his belongings as he was headed to his new school. ?Tv, playstation, clothes, hygiene.. products.. uhh.? he walks out of his empty house with a big duffel bag. He got onto the bus and reached into his pocket, ?gum, check.? He gets off the bus at his school excited to see his new housing establishment. He walks though the door and some blonde woman gives him a cd player for? something.

Anyway he walks to his room and lays out his things and locks up and takes out the window he climbs down the wall whilst closing his window. He plummets to the ground and crashes into a roll and starts running across campus climbing and vaulting over rails and fencing. He quickly scans around ?too many guards? and heads back too his dorm, he waits resting in front of the tv hoping his roommate would come, crossing his fingers for a girl.

Zade Masters and Minori fujibayashi

Zade pick up everything that he needed which were his laptop and his ?goth fashion, heh.? He left the lofty abandon theater and walked to the bus stop and got to his school. He immediately ran up to the school and the woman standing in the front hall gave him a cd player so he listened to it as he put his things away.

He used shunshin and flew out the window over the roof to descend into the courtyard. He scans the yard and instantly notices the girl that is supposed to room with him. 

?I?m supposed to be your roommate, I?m Zade.? 
Minori checked out the dark stranger as his clothes just made her more interested. 
?Your outfit is? uh great.? 
?Your clothes are also very beautiful.? 

She almost blushed but she tried to stay objective with her new roommate.


----------



## Pyro (Oct 12, 2009)

Konoha

Blaine walked into the campus with his suitcase in his hand and a list of his classes in the other. He looked around the campus. It looked different than he had imagined. He had looked online and found a map of the place and memorized it before he came, but there was just something different about seeing the entire thing up close. 

He walked straight towards his dorm, hoping that his roommate was not some muscle bound idiot that shouldn't even be in the University. On his way there, a large man bumped into him apologizing and introducing himself as Professor Jenkins. Blaine recognized this name from the course schedule in his right hand. This man was the man that he would be learning his Genjutsu from for the next four years. He had read this man's bio entirely. "Yes, you are Professor Scott L. Jenkins, origionally from the outskirts of Konoha, grew up and a middle class family, graduated from Konoha University fifth in your class, majored in Genjutsu, served the military for five years until your defeat in the last ninja war in which you were too wounded to continue active duty, thus you came back to the University to teach. Am I right?" The professor nodded extremely creeped out not only by the massive amount of information that this kid had just spouted off, but by the monotone that he had said it all in. 

After a few more moments of awkward silences, Blaine bowed and dismissed himself from the conversation walking into the residence hall that he would be staying in.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 12, 2009)

“Hey!  You’re the one that won the Shoujo Beat Horror competition this year!” A girl dressed in a short kimono says.

“…I did…?  When in the hell?” The redhead mumbles to herself, sketching furiously.

“Yeah, don’t you remember?  Anyway, what’s your plot now for the story.”

“Well, without spoilers, the main character has still kept her secret, secret..”

“Ah, may I have a look?” The girl asks kindly, looking over Inka’s shoulder.

Inka then blushes slightly, “No.” She says rudely, closing her sketch pad and beginning to walk to her room.  She gets to the room she was assigned to uneventfully.  She goes through her pack, pulling out a book with no name and begins to read. 

It’s then that a young man walks into the room, "And who might this fine lady be?" he asked, obviously checking her out.  

Without her looking up, she flips him off, then says, “I am not a Who, but a What."


----------



## Cjones (Oct 12, 2009)

Minori grapped everything out of the trunk of the Ford F-250 and placed all her belongings by the curve. She close the trunk with a loud thud and froze in her spot for a few minutes. She felt a pair of eyes staring at her and and turned to see who the perpetrator was staring at her.

"Albel..." Minori said to herself as she lock eyes with her adoptive brother. Their staring contest didn't last long as he gave her a quick smirk and then went on his way. A horn honked taking her out of her daze state and then a voice yelled right behind it.

"Have a good time Minori my child. Make sure you call us now" Her mother yelled from the Ford.

"Aren't you taking the suburban back with you?" Minori asked pointing to the glistening blue truck.

"No it's for your brother and you so have fun" Her father interrupted tossing the keys out the window and then sped out of the parking lot. Minori stone expression never change infact her expression got even darker as she knew their little game plan catching the keys as she walked to the curve.

“I’m supposed to be your roommate, I’m Zade.” 

Minori turned around ready to toss the man clean across the parking lot with one of her judo throws, but stopped realizing she didn't need any trouble just yet. Minori took in the apperance of the dark teen standing before her as she picked up her rather heaving belongings. Her father said the bags had to have weighed a ton, but were rather light to Minori.

“Your clothes are also very beautiful.“  The teen said out of nowhere.

_"I'm I blushing?"_ Minori said her expression just as dead as ever. She wipped out a small compact mirror she had in her pocket to check to see if she was. A glare from the sun was hitting her cheek giving that warm feeling and not blushing as she thought. She casually put the mirror back in her pocket and looked into the face of the teen infront of her.

"Stop being a kiss-ass and just show me to out room" she plainly stated.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 12, 2009)

_Kiya…_

A sigh escaped the blonde at the thought of what might have caused the window to shatter before she turned to see the commotion at the van.  ‘A fight…’ her eyes widened watching two girls wrestling on the ground before an older lady separated them.  Her eyes scanned the other people that were arriving seeing some wearing strange clothes and yet others grinning or looking as worried as herself.  

Kiya eventually reached down and grabbed her bags and stepping forward as the girl that had been wrestling walking in the same direction as her.  She gave a tentative smile then giggled as the puppy with her peed all over the sidewalk.  Seeing the look of distress the canine gave his owner Kiya bent down and petted his soft fur.  Gaining an instant tail wag and lick from the fuzzy puppy.  “He’s adorable…”  she said looking up at the girl before standing.  “Guess we better find our rooms…” she said looking down at the key in her hand.  “2B…” she then looked at the girl.  “I don’t suppose…”

“Nope…” she said with a grin and pop of the ‘P’ in the word.

With a sigh and nod, Kiya looked toward the building.  “Well see you around.” She began to walk forward while the girl waved and began to talk to the dog.  

Quickly Kiya made her way into the building and up the stairs.  Her eyes scanned the rooms and reading each number.  The other people walked around some as lost as her but others were talking and laughing with each other.  It gave Kiya a more confident feeling.  “2B.” she said looking at the number on the door and stepping into the room.

“Jackpot.” She heard the guy say as she stepped in.  Her eyes took in the occupants of the room.  “There must be some mistake…” Kiya said looking at the number on the key and the matching number on the door.  Dropping her bag she spun and rushed out of the room leaving the pair a bit perturbed.  Looking quickly she sees a guy passing by that seemed to know what was going on.

“Excuse me!  Sir?!”  Kiya called rushing up to him.  His kind brown eyes smiled down at her.

“Yes?”  He asked with patience, use to directing the new students to their destinations.

“It seems that I was accidentally roomed with…a couple of guys.” Kiya smiled at him knowing the situation would be cleared up quickly.  “How do I go about getting that fixed.”

The man chuckled and took her key and looked at the room number.  “No mistake.  That’s your room.”  He answered handing back her key.

“What?!  I have to room with guys?”  She asked almost panicked.

“Yep.  It’s a way to make everyone bond.  You will be working with men when you are a shinobi.”  He turned her around and gave her a gentle push back toward the room.  “Why don’t you go introduce yourself.  I’m sure you will become friends in no time.”

Kiya’s eyes were wide as she took a few steps into the room as the pair leered at her.  Quickly she picked up her bags and went to the bed that they hadn’t claimed.  Setting her stuff down she took a deep breath and whirled around.  A smile fixed to her face she nodded toward them, trying not to look at the poster and looked at the pair.  “Hi!  I’m Kiya.  I guess we’re roommates…”  She decided to try and make the best of the situation.


_Serena…_

Moving as quickly as she could, Serena began to put everything in it’s place.  It was when she was digging into her backpack that she noticed a couple things were brought that weren’t meant to be there.  “I told you guys to stay home!”  she said only a little upset as she pulled her hand out of the bag.  Upon her hand stood a large black widow and cockroach.  “Carla…Tom…”  Serena chuckled shaking her head.  “You two don’t ever listen do you?”  she asked the pair.  Tom just wiggled his antennae as Carla moved her legs.  “Okay…you can stay but for the time being…try to stay out of sight.  I don’t want you hurt…” Moving her hand toward the head of her bed the pair crawled off before she continued her unpacking.

After a moment Serena paused and looked at the pair.  “You didn’t come alone did you?”  There didn’t seem to be anything coming from the two but Serena knew but she put her hands on her hips.  “Seamus…get out here…”  The backpack began to rustle and a large dark brown rat emerged.  “Damn you guys.  I don’t want you hurt!”  She laughed again before directing the rat over to the others.  “Just stay there…” she said putting the last few things away.  

“Alright.  Let’s go have a look around…” Serena said to the trio as she opened her pack so they could crawl in.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 12, 2009)

*Ryu...*

He walks through the campus until he finally locates his dorm room. He opens the door, "Wonder if I'm the first one-" and as he opens it he sees a dark haired girl and disgusting creatures getting into her bag, "Ghah! What the hell!!!" he shouts.

His eye twitches as he looks at the girl, then at the bugs, then back at the girl, to the rat, and then finally back to the girl, "Why...Why do you have all of these things with you? And why are you in my room!" he rubs his head, _"There's no way they would force someone of my status to actually room with fools like this..."_ he thinks to himself. 

He drags his hand down his face, "Please don't tell me your my roommate?" he says with a worried tone.

*With Kazuki*

He continues to skate through the campus until he notices a girl...a girl with a pissing dog with her. He curiously makes his way over, "Didn't know they allowed pets on campus," he asked the girl.

"Then again, this isn't exactly your normal place so I have no clue what goes or not," he scratches his head, "Well whatever, I'm Hanabishi Kazuki, what's your name?"


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 12, 2009)

Kira

Kira squints his eyes at her after she replies and flips him off.

"Jeez...what a bitch..." he says to himself, turning around to unpack his bag. "A hot bitch though..." he smiles to himself.

"I think we're gonna get along perfectly." he says. "Oh gosh, _where_ are my manners?" he says sarcastically. He turns around to face her. "My name is Kira Yakunan. And yours would be?" he asks her, smiling at her.

Uindo

Uindo looks up from his dvd player as Albel walks into the room. He smiles at him. When Uindo sees what the guy is wearing, though, the smile faulters.

_"What the fuck is that guy wearing?"_ he thinks to himself.

"Hello, roomies! I'm Uindo Kyouaku. What would your name be?" he asks politely, pulling his smile back out of the hole it fell into after he saw what the guy was wearing.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 12, 2009)

Alis

Alis walks in the building and walks to the room she is assigned to her has her two snakes wakes up and slid from the hat to wrap around her neck. 

"What was that" a girl say to Alis.

"Snakes, why are you afraid" Alis ask her without looking at her?

"Maybe, I am not rooming with you, freak" the girl says.

The two snakes around her neck starts hissing as Alis keeps walking to her room  and enters. She went over to the bed that the most sunlight had and drops her suitcases on the bed. " We qill on pack later, why don't we check this place out, I guess I am the first one here or I do not have any room mates" Alis says and becames depress, as she strokes one of the snakes and leaves the room to meet new people that could be friends.

Heero

Heero relax a bite and keeps walking to his room and enters and looks around, nobody here yet and walks over to a ramdom bed, " Weird bed but it is better than sleeping on the floor."Heero says and walks to the window and opens it as the wind blow into the room and hears the rain hitting the roof. He stands by the bed and starts unpacking, "this is going to be intersting for the next several years I am staying here." he thinks.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 12, 2009)

Albel began to unpack his things and began setting them on on his side of the room. So far it was only the necessities he unpacked out his large duffle bag. Underwear, toothpaste, toothbrush, deodorant, mouth wash and etc. He spread all the items across his bed picking one up making sure not to mix them up.

His silver guantlet glimmed showing off the impressive design and the disturbing claw like attentions that covered his hand. He was in his own little world at the moment until he was brought out by his supposed roommate trying to get all buddy, buddy with him.

"Hello, roomies! I'm Uindo Kyouaku. What would your name be?"

Albel stopped what he was doing and turned in the man's direction. Albel's dark eyes study the man infront of him. 

"What's with the dumb smile pansy?" He says turning back around and going back to his pervious task.

"We're not here to get all buddy, buddy" he says rather darkly with his back turned to the man. Albel had other things on his mind then trying to get to now this "worm" as he though to himself. He had noticed that he was in the same building as he sister and better yet a floor above her.

"This could get entertaining."


----------



## Vergil (Oct 12, 2009)

Konoha

“Hey! I’m Jack. Please no jokes about Jackass, Jack in a box or having a puncture and needing me. I’ve heard them before.” Jack said “I’ve staked my claim on this bed. If you really want we can share.” He said taking a long shot in thethethe dark.

“Wait, don’t bother with thethethe rejection.” He grinned. “So what classes you enrolled into? I wanna see what bloodline I am, I hope it’s something awesome like that Shin-obi.”

Shon-obi was a man, who despite thethethe military trying to cover up his exuberance, failed. He was a rock star that created his own pyro technics with Katons. However people on thethethe whole, thought it was fire breathing, or some sort of illusion. thethethe public were, on thethethe whole sceptical about thethethe shinobi and thought thethethe stories of a 1000 years ago were merely exaggerations. After all, having fire shoot out of your mouth was pretty impossible.

“I dunno, it seems like a bunch of horse crap to me. Bloodlines, elements, ninjas oooh. Yeah right. What’s thethethe point when we got guns and planes huh?” he walked over and started to set up his TV and 360. “You play? I got left 4 dead, which is totally awesome. Oh shit! I forgot! There’s like a two for one at thethethe bar. Fancy getting so drunk that we regret stuff? Oh and you can come too.” Jack said turning to Koofuku. 

“Wait. What’s you name again? Sorry dude, I’ll buy you a drink!” Jack said fully intending to make use of thethethe 2-4-1 deal and also fully intending to use thethethe money his dad had given him. 
------------------------------------------------------------

Kiri

Spike felt his stomach growling, unhappy that it had not been fed for a while. He looked around and saw thethethe University canteen. Thankfully thethethe Yakuza had not taken his money out of his wallet.  He walked in and it was pretty crowded. They were serving chicken curry and rice. He spotted one guy putting mayonnaise on it. Spike figured he would try it.

He walked over and after a few moments of waiting, obtained his meal and then mimicking thethethe customer earlier put mayonnaise on it. There was a guy who was looking at him as if he were mad. 

“Is this not customary?” he asked. Spike had only been in Kiri for a matter of days, having had visa issues at border control. He had renounced his Fire country citizenship and he, as far as he was concerned, was a Water country citizen now. Of course they were suspicious when thethethe first thing he did was enrol in thethethe military and he was interviewed for a good few days and had all sorts of bizarre looking people scan him with their hands. He checked out. 

It was at that point that, in thethethe far corner of thethethe hall a guy was tripped by another guy.

“Oi! What thethethe fuck?” thethethe victim said getting up, with chicken curry all down his front

“Watch where you’re going jackass. You got my shoe dirty.” thethethe guy sitting down said. Both were well defined and aggressive looking. Once had long black spiked hair, was dressed all in black, aside from thethethe chicken curry which now added a delightful splash of brownish yellow  to thethethe ensemble. thethethe man responsible was a tall man, bald and had piercings on his face and had tattoos  all over his arms.

Spike turned to look at thethethe commotion. thethethe two were squaring off and getting in each other’s faces. Spike had seen violence like this between people in Konoha, especially at night. They usually used guns. Spike started to eat. 

“Hm. This isn’t bad.” Then thethethe two disappeared, just as thethethe Yakuza had earlier. Spike’s attention was now fully on thethethe scene infront of him. He wanted to know how they had disappeared. thethethe other students were looking around in unison as if they could see something. Tables and chairs flew around, a shuriken suddenly appeared from nowhere and was embedded in thethethe wall.  They reappeared, without warning, stuck on thethethe ceiling with their feet and were charging towards each other as if they were on thethethe ground

“This...is this possible?” Spike asked in confusion, hoping for an answer from thethethe person beside him (Zero)


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 12, 2009)

Yuki smiles at Kiya as she scratched Grizzly?s head and walked away, ?Well, she was nice, wasn?t she Grizzly??  She says, the black and tan puppy wagging his tail and barking in agreement.  That?s when a boy with roller skates makes his way over, "Didn't know they allowed pets on campus," he asked Yuki.

"Then again, this isn't exactly your normal place so I have no clue what goes or not," he scratches his head, "Well whatever, I'm Hanabishi Kazuki, what's your name?"

?Kazehana Koyuki, and this is my partner Grizzly.  Nice wheels by the way.? She says pointing to Grizzly, then to Kazuki?s skates.  ?I got a board myself.? Yuki says, pointing at one of the suitcases.
____________________

_Book 4, year 12, September 13th 

Kaimamiru just became a genin today, he was just beaming when he got home.  Said he was going to be a great ninja just like the rest of his family.  He truly does look up to Shikka and Donki, and damn is he a little fireball.  I just hope he can handle having Irakiri and Kumori as his sensei without being too warn to the bone.

Koen had a family night planned, that like usual, did not turn out like planned.  The cat got involved with our card game, and the whole table was chaos.  Well, he wants me to teach him a technique or two tomorrow.

Inka_

The book reads

?Inka, Akuma Inka.? The redhead then says, closing her book after setting a bookmark in it, not being very social.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 12, 2009)

"Inka...nice to meet you." Kira said. He looked back over his shoulder to see her writing something.

"What are ya writin'?" he asked, walking over to her and looking at her notepad.

"Its the first day and you're already writing?" he says, laughing. "That's...interesting." he says, smiling at her.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 12, 2009)

“Kazehana Koyuki, and this is my partner Grizzly. Nice wheels by the way.” She says pointing to Grizzly, then to Kazuki’s skates. “I got a board myself.” Yuki says, pointing at one of the suitcases.

"Ah, thanks, I've gotten pretty good with these things if I do say so myself," he says with a cocky grin, "Ah, maybe we could go riding some time, and I could show you some moves," he says weaving around her with his skates.

"Well maybe I'll see you around," he starts to wheel off, "If your lucky," he says with another grin.


----------



## dark0 (Oct 12, 2009)

A smirk crossed his face as the girl told him off, ?hmph.? he told her where to go ?the room is B305, building B, third floor, room five.? Minori crassly snapped back, ?You don?t need to explain.? Her bland moodiness was irritating him so he walked over hoping to catch a bite in the caf?. 

ZERO

He woke up from his nap to find his stomach sore, he opened up his door and ran down the staircase and out to the caf?. He waited though the atous line and he sat down in a near empty table, but someone mindlessly sat down next to him ?don?t be such a bastard to people.? Then after a quick glance he saw mayo on a plate of curry and almost choke choked up his water. ?jeez it?s hard to like bad taste.?

Two idiots started shouting at each other and he thought, ?Can?t they just kill the other and be done with it.? then the two disappeared and started punching each other while dashing across the tables, throwing chairs and shuriken got involved then people started backing up. The guy next to him asked, ?Is this possible.?

He smirked and said, ?Your not the only one, a lot of us can?t see them but you get used to it after a while.? He looked back unsure, ?what do you mean.? Zero chuckled, ?they are extremely fast, and not normal people can keep up but most attend school and work for the army before living out their professional career.? He replied to his rant ?that?s a mouthful.? Zero frowned.

Too be continued


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 12, 2009)

"Ah, thanks, I've gotten pretty good with these things if I do say so myself," he says with a cocky grin, "Ah, maybe we could go riding some time, and I could show you some moves," he says weaving around her with his skates.

"Well maybe I'll see you around," he starts to wheel off, "If your lucky," he says with another grin. 



"Ha!  If _You're_ lucky I'll cause enough trouble you won't have to look for me." Yuki says grinning back while Grizzly howls in laughter.

____________

"I'm not writing anything dumbass, I'm reading and what I'm reading is no importance to you." Inka says, smacking Kira in the face with the massive book.

"Don't you have anything else to do than annoy me?" She says then, rolling her eyes, "Like eat, take a nap, do your own freakin thing."


----------



## Cjones (Oct 12, 2009)

After what would be to Minori a casual introduction between her roommate and herself she went on her way to locate the building she would be staying in. People around the campus looked in shocked at the girl as she treked along the campus. Not only did she have rather unique clothing, but the way her bags scrapped the ground indicated she was carrying a rather heavy load.

Minori carried two duffle bags in both hands and had a rope around her neck which carried a total of six bags hanging from her side. The bags around her neck were scraping the ground with a metallic sound, but she stood in an upward position as if nothing was bothering her at all.

"Here's the building."

Minori stopped to take in the rather tall building that stood before her. 

"Young lady can I help you?" A middle age man asked comming from a small buidling by the dorm. Minori could tell by the man's smile that he meant well so she let her guard down some.

"Yes...this is building B correct?" She asked though she knew it was obvious.

"Yes young lady this is indeed building B. Do you need help finding your room? Also let me welcome you to the university."

"No I can find it. Thank and thank you've been enough help."

Minori gave a small respective bow to the man and entered the building through the door. Looking around and not seeing anybody Minori ran the railing up stairs until she got to the appropriate floor. It wasn't long before she spotted her door and jumped infront of it landly gracefully without a sound.

Directly behind her another door was wide open and with a glanced she notice ti was the blond she saw when she entered the parking lot. Not wanting to be nosy Minori began jiggling the handle to her door, but it wasn't opening.

"What is this?" She questioned thinking that maybe  she wasn't twisting it hard enough. She twisted harder and harder, but failed every time.

"Who in the hell locked the door?!" Minori said in a monotone voice and louder than what she thought she did. With a loud "Clank" her bags hit the floor as she stared at the door behind her. 

*BOOM!*

With one punch Minori sent the door flying off it's hinges and it went flying down the hall smacked down into the wall. The door fell to the floor and the wall now had a door shape print on it. She quickly gathered her things and slowly walked into the room preparing to unpack.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 13, 2009)

_Serena…_

“Wha…”  Serena begins her eyes becoming wide behind her dark sunglasses.  “They…I mean…this is my room…” she stutters the sentence while pulling the pack tightly against her.  Not so worried about how her ‘friends’ would fair in the backpack but what this new person might do to them.  

Behind the glasses, Serena’s eyes were wide with panic, she didn’t like being confronted and this was exactly what this guy was doing.  “This is my room.”  She said a bit firmer.  Trying to put a bit of fake confidence in her voice.  “So if this is your room.  It would be safe to say that yes, I am your roommate.” She said the words firmly but inside she was completely shaken.  “So if you will excuse me…”  Serena pushed passed him or attempted to.  It was more she pressed herself against the wall while trying to avoid him.  Glancing back as she passed him she headed for the door.


_Kiya…_

“Jack…”  Kiya began before he continued on with his tirade completely ignoring her.  “I…”  Again she tried to answer a question but he barely stopped to breath.  “Yes…I mean…bloodlines…medical…”  Her eyes began to widen a bit at the way he was talking.  “Zeke and I…”  She raised a hand slightly to him.  “Killing zombies…”  Kiya stepped forward while he spun from the xbox.  “Takes away…frustration…”  She sighed deeply giving up even trying to answer anything he said and turned back toward her bed to attempt at organizing her things.

‘I just might need that game…’  Kiya blew her bangs out of her face while she began to empty her suitcase, putting everything away.  ‘Why didn’t I think to bring mine?’ she walked into the bathroom as he began to go on about the bar and drinks.  ‘Sharing a bathroom with two guys…oh god…I bet they will expect me to clean it…ew…’  Kiya thought to herself as she came back out with a shudder.  

It was then that Jack finally fell silent grinning as if he had the worlds best secret or just won the lottery.  Opening her mouth to say thanks but no thanks to the offer of the bar Kiya remembered what her Mom and Zeke had said.  ‘Enjoy yourself Kiya!  You will do this only once.  So make friends and have fun!’  

“Um…Okay…”  Kiya said with a nod, remembering the length of that particular lecture.  She always did put learning first but this time they wanted to make sure she also enjoyed herself a bit.  ‘I hope I don’t regret this…but they are my roommates…I guess I better get to know them...’ She thought to herself and tried to put on a smile.

*BOOM!*

There was a noise in the hallway that almost made Kiya run for cover.  “What the hell was that?”  She said her eyes wide as she looked from Jack to Koofuku then toward the door.  Creeping forward she peeked outside the room, as always leaving the guys to deal with their shock.  'Guys are worthless under pressure..' She thought before bringing herself back to the situation.  The hallway was vacant of people, apparently they had run when the incident happened.  The only thing Kiya saw was a girl wearing strange clothes and carrying her suitcase into the room across the hall, as if nothing was going on.  ‘This is going to take almost too much to get use to…’  Kiya thought stepping out and staring at the door now laying down the hall.


----------



## dark0 (Oct 13, 2009)

On his way back he walked up through the building to go back to the main area to play some games, maybe they have a ping pong table. He heard a slight noise that sounded very odd very strikingly familiar, a loud fearsome crash that echoed with the sound of splintering wood ringed throughout the halls of the school. He spun into a quick scan of the area, and exploded at the window hitting the rim and bouncing up ringing his arm around the upper window kicking open and breaking the window latchet.

He saw a splintered shattered door and choked on his breath laughing, but his laughter died and his heart sunk, his body was numb and his heartbeat failed to echo through his shattered body. Zade?s body was flushed with extreme fear as his roommate stepping out of the baron doorway, ?sorry your door was broken and I needed to get in.?

He started to pick him self up after a quite few seconds, ?hello, hey! if you die I have to pay for the door and get a new room.? he smirked while he tried standing as minori got off of him. ?I?m glad I did beforehand study on medical training.? He looked to the door and looked at the lock. ?Smell it.? he quickly ordered and he started walking away. ?Peanut butter, I?m going to kill who ever did this.? Her bland and monotone voice interested him, but he was absent minded, his head was filled with answers and possibilities.

I haven?t been that scared since? rolou facility. His mood depressed as he faded into the couch in the lounge. I wasn?t "that" scared of death. It presses a button in your head, that intimidation and pain. I should try it I need that power the power of? psychology.


----------



## Pyro (Oct 13, 2009)

*Ace*

It had been hours and Ace still could not find his room. He had walked around the campus  four times now and nothing looked right. The bags in his hands were beginning to get heavy and he was sick of walk. Plus those guys on the football field had been real jerks. His first day was not going well.

"Screw this!" He said with a sigh.

Ace saw a large tree next toe the cafeteria that he had seen earlier. Thinking it would be a nice quiet place to sit down for a nice rest he walked over and leaned against the tree.

Slowly his eyes started to close and soon enough Ace was asleep.


*Blaine*

Blaine just stared at the woman who had just knocked the door down. He had just walked up to the door to see an odd woman trying to enter. Without warning she busted the door down.

"Ah, I see. You must be my roommate. Hm, female, blonde hair, looks to be 17 years of age."

At this Blaine began to pull out a notebook and started scribbling down his observations.

"Also, judging by the evidence that has been obtained thus far, it seems as though this specimen has an extremely low tolerance for annoyances and is easily provoked, must jot that down as a possible weakness. May I get your name as to complete my analysis?"


----------



## Vergil (Oct 13, 2009)

Spike. 

As much as Spike tried his eyes couldn't get used to the speeds at wheich the two men were fighting at. Then there was a face that appeared on one of the TV screens on the wall. It was used for announcements and the same woman that had appeared on the introduction DVD, was smiling at them once more.

"Please refrain from fighting on campus." she said smiling

The two didn't listen and were pummelling each, causing more and more damage. They had already turned into logs (where they got them from was a mystery) and were about to use some higher level techniques. They stood still and made patterns with their hands.

"I've heard about this. This is how they activate chakra to perform the impossible." Spike said watching them. Their hands were doing a variety of signs and then then they stopped. One guy threw 2 shuriken and they suddenly multiplied into about 50. The Ground started to shake and a wall of earth came up and protected the bald guy who was about to get hit.

"...incredible" Spike said.

"Please do not use jutsus against each other. A jounin has been alerted and will be with you shortly." the TV said. 

"Ah crap! Run!" another student said, as there was a mass exodus from the canteen, leaving Spike, Zero and the two fighters in the room. Everyone else had disappeared at binding speed.

"Perhaps we should also...."

Suddenly the room was filled with a thick mist and there was silence. The two men had stopped fighting and had realised, too late, what was going to happen.

"Him?! They sent him?!" One of them cried. "Run!" but it was too late for that.

Spike once again felt that breeze, as if someone had raced past him and heard screaming in the mist. After a few seconds the mist started to clear and before them stood a demon. That's all that he could be described as. 

He was tall, thin and muscular. His mouth and nose were covered with a mask and he had a huge sword on his back, not to mention the two fighters over his shoulders, who were now unconscious.

"Stay out of trouble." the man said in a hoarse voice and the sheer presence of the man brought Spike to his knees.

"Who...are you?" Spike managed to ask. The man walked past Zero, who was also having difficulty standing, but was managing it somehow.

"Oh? you are still able to walk and talk despite my killing intent? Not bad." He breezed past them in a wraith like manner, neither could even hear footsteps

"Moba Zazu. Jounin sensei for Kiri." and with that he disappeared, leaving the two boys breathless.

"So...so that's a jounin...?" Spike said breathless. 

________________________________________________

Jack.

BOOM!

Jack was startled at te loud noise and for a second he thought it was that other blonde woman who had thrown his suitcase. Kiya, to her credit was fearless and checked it out, Jack peered around the corner at the scene. A door was completely off it's hinges and was on the ground. He saw that a woman was responsible

"What the hell are they feeding women here?" he asked as the thin white haired girl walked into her room. "Hm wonder who would win in a fight. Block leader or her. Maybe they can wear bikinis and wrestle in Jello...maybe Kiya could be referee.." Jack was staring into space as his mind wandered.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 13, 2009)

Alis

Alis keeps on walking, watching the people playing around, Alis feals lonly than ever as she took of her hat and sits on the grass, as a frisbee almost hits her, "sorry" a girl says as she ran towards Alis. "It is the same girl from the bus" Alis says as she puts her hat back on. "You remember me, my name is Chikako, do you want to play" she ask? My name is Alis and I can't, I need to go unpack. It was nice meeting you" Alis says as she gets up and starts walking back to her dorm, hears a BOOM "what happen this time" Alis ask outloud and walks into the buildingl searching where the loud sound came from, as the two snakes slither from her neck to her upper arms. Alis felt her mood was better from meeting Chikako, but did not smile.

Heero

Heero got bored just sitting in his room and walks out locking the door and walks down the hallway and left the building, feels a gust of wind, "I guess another storm is coming" Heero thinks as he looks at the sky and walks down the path to another building as he wonder about pulls a freash cigarette out and check out the other fun things do here when we are not praticing or in class. A brown hair lady ask " Are you intersting in any of this?" "I do not really know, but I will give it some thought" Heero says and walks somewhere else. The lady smile and help someone else as Heero keeps on walking.


----------



## dark0 (Oct 13, 2009)

Zero stood in the room as the crowd fled from the café, a heavy mist poured into the room. A scream rung out, he could tell that the teacher knocked him out, or worse the image of the student being killed ran through his head. It popped into his head this is murderous intent, what power, the ability to make envision there own death.

The teacher walked by him barely moving his feet not making a sound, shifting across the floor. Zeros legs were buckling from a blend of excitement and fear. He needed to know where this powerful man came from but he was cut off, “You can stand from my murderous intent impressive.” He cracked a grin and he desperately asked with barely a whisper “what. do you teach.” His voice crack and he noticed that he was only just coming here. He faded passed zero and replied, “Assassination and stealth portion.” 

And in an instant he was gone his speech unaltered, “Moba Zazu. Jounin sensei for Kiri.” The medics started coming in as the mist was clearing the medics went up to the injured students, and a few made their way to spike and zero. What looked to be the leader stretched a smug across his face, “that bastard’s a wild card.” They were taken to the big nurse’s hall and each was given a checkout. Zero walked into spikes room were he was getting his check and sat down in the chair his leg still banging the ground as he was deep in thought.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 13, 2009)

"I guess I cause somewhat of a comotion" Minori said blandly going to the nearest bed that sat by the door and jumped her stuff with a loud "Thud." People slowly began creeping into the halls and opening their doors to see just what caused that thunderous sound.

"Ah, I see. You must be my roommate. Hm, female, blonde hair, looks to be 17years of age."

She snapped her head to the doorway hearing the voice of a stranger. Minori studied his appearance, watching as he pulled out a notebook and began writing in it.

"Also, judging by the evidence that has been obtained thus far, it seems as though this specimen has an extremely low tolerance for annoyances and is easily provoked, must jot that down as a possible weakness. May I get your name as to complete my analysis?"

"You must be blind" Minori stated staring at him. She pulled some of her hair out of the ponytail that stood behind her head.

"Does this look blond?" Minori asked.

A bigger crowed began began crowding the halls and peering into room. This caught Minori's attention and to say the least it began to piss her off.

"The hell are you all staring at!" She yelled her expression never changing. Most of the students ran off in fear except for that blond girl across the hall and her roommates.

-Albel-

A thunderous crash could be heared down stairs beneath his room. People on his floor began running down stairs as if there was a fire to see what was going on.

"Looks like Minori's found her room."


----------



## Pyro (Oct 13, 2009)

*Ace*

Still sleeping next to the tree. 


*Blaine*

"Hm, it seems as though the subject exhibits violence and rage in regards to her appearance. The test of her attitude and using anger as a possible weakness was a success. Must make a note of that."

After this Blaine began mumbling to himself about data and needing follow up tests. 

"You see, I was testing to see your reaction as to a wrong judgment of your appearance. You reacted with anger and violence. I now know that it is possible to make you off guard and not think clearly just by commenting on your appearance. This is a weakness. I suggest you begin to work on it if we are to be fighting together in the future."


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 13, 2009)

*Koofuku*

Seeing the girls in the campus, Koofuku's mind wandered off into fantasies of threesomes, sex and etc. 

BOOM

He jumped up in surprise and as a reflex went straight for the bed. After realizing that it was nothing and that he was simply embarrassing himself he quickly got up and peered around the corner. He saw a door off it's hinges, apparently a woman was responsible. 

"Another crazy woman after another, I wonder if the women here have a Dominatrix personality. I just hope my roommate here doesn't have one. The Nightmares," thought Koofuku as he thought about the things that were happening.

As he was thinking that with a dazed expression, he remembered that he had roommates right now.

"Oh yeah, introductions. My name would be Shiawase Koofuku, what that means I have forgotten but anyways, I seem to daze off when I see sexy girls so would you guys be so kind as to wake me up when that happens Ok? Anyways about that invitation..... Jack, Right? Yeah sorry but I don't drink alcohol except for wines. Unless they have that there, though I probably don't have enough to buy Wine."

__________________________

*Kurai*

"The women here have no taste in clothing or make-up, not that they have good faces...Must be polite, must be polite," thought Kurai as he walked around whilst surveying the people there, well mostly women anyway. 

As he was surveying he noticed a commotion in the canteen, apparently a fight was being fought, he quickly entered the canteen and analysed the fight. The two men were moving at high speeds although Kurai could make out what they were doing, he took a note of what jutsus they used what techniques they used etc. and made a mental note.

"Who knows whether these techniques are the standard here,"

The two men then started some more complex jutsus. One multiplied his shuriken the other raised a wall of earth.

"If I'm not mistaken that must be the fabled Shuriken Cloning technique and Physical manipulation of the earth at that, how interesting."

Then the TV screen was turned on and the flat-chested lady appeared.

"She must be the woman who gives the announcements and such, I'll be seeing her all my Uni life? How depressing."

The woman then warned the two men and informed that a Jounin was approaching. Kurai quickly left the canteen but kept a close eye on the scenario that was about to unfold. He also noticed two other boys still in the canteen.

"Those two must be curious, yet at the same time they must be foolish as well."

Suddenly the room was filled with a thick mist and there was silence. The two men had stopped fighting and had realised, too late, what was going to happen.

He was tall, thin and muscular. His mouth and nose were covered with a mask and he had a huge sword on his back, not to mention the two fighters over his shoulders, who were now unconscious.

"Stay out of trouble." the man said in a hoarse voice. Kurai could feel the killer intent from over there. 

"Such Killer intent how delightful, my stay here shouldn't be uninteresting. "

He was intrigued by the fact that the two innocent-looking boys could stand up in such an atmosphere.

"They might not be as weak as I thought, then again only sadists can probably stand up in such an atmosphere so who knows."

He then went on his way.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 14, 2009)

Jack.

"Wine?! You drink wine. Dude how old are you? Well whatever floats your boat, don't worry about the money. I have that covered." Jack said waving his envelope of money. "But if you don't fancy going to bar with lots of impressionable, drunk girls all wearing things their daddy wouldn't let them, then Id totally understand."

Jack looked out the now repaired window to see a bunch of girls walking to the bar. "Hurry up dude all the good ones will be taken and then we'll be left with the ones which no amount of alcohol can fix."

The white haired girl was raising hell and had a short temper it seemed. It was at this very moment that Jacks tourettes kicked in

"She-hulk bitch!" He shouted at Minori and then suddenly threw his hand over his mouth. He had a feeling he wouldn't make it to the bar

Spike.

Both sat in the nurses office.

"Gah! You're fine! I've seen freshmen go into comatose after Zazu walked by them so you two did well. Now get up, I have to deal with the idiots that started the mess, really though Zazu has no concept of restraint."

Indeed, the two men that started the commotion were badly cut and bruised, their punishment administered there and then. The scene had left quite an impression on Spike and it would be the start of a Dark journey. The nonchalant manner in which the jounin had taken down, in who Spike believed to be powerful men, had ground into the prospective shinobi that only the strongest survive.

Spike turned to Zero and with an even voice. "Might controls everything so therefore I must have more power." His eyes were cold but his resolve was resolute.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 14, 2009)

It seemed Minroi's little door incident was steadily causing more and more trouble for her more than she'd like. First it was her new roommate who apparently was "Studying" her. Telling her that her temper was a weakness and put her off on her guard which showed  he didn't know her very well.

She tried to calm herself before her *real* temper became known to people, but it seemed fate had something else in stored for her.

"She-hulk bitch!"

Everything suddenly became quiet as Minori turned her head to the preparator of those cursed words. There with a hand over his mouth stood the blond haired girl's roommate who seemed to be rather shocked that he said such a thing. She fixed her eyes on her next target, but it was more like prey.

Albel picked around the corner having heared most of it had a very amusing smirk on his face.

"He just opened pandora's box on himself."

She inched closer and closer expression never changing as she got close to him. Minori inched her hand toward his neck as his roommates and her's watched in rather akward silence until.

A rather fast rush past them wearing a sheet to conceal his appearance snatched Minori up by her shoulder, ran into her room and then jumped out the window catching everyone off guard.

-Outside-

On the side of the building stood Minori's kidnapper and herself.

"If you ever do that again Albel...." Minori said staring into the dark eyes that were her brothers.

"That's how you thank me Minori? I just stopped you from doing something that would get you expelled and that's how you thank me?" The devilish smirk growing ever widing on his face.

One would wonder how the two didn't get along when they both bore a will that was stronger than most, but ask Minori and she'd never admit the boy and her had anything in common.

"I'm thanking you by tolerating you." With that the conversation was over as Minori bounded around the corner to go back inside.


----------



## Pyro (Oct 14, 2009)

*Ace*

Ace stretched as he sat up in his tree. He never did end up finding his room but it wasn't a huge deal. He had spent nights out in the woods before. 

Ace had been having a little more success finding his classes then he had finding his room. It was only the first day but he had already made it to three of them.

Stealth class was pretty amazing. Everyone was talking to each other before the class started and one by one each student had realized that the teacher was standing in the front of the classroom. No one had seen him walk in and no one knew how he had gotten there. It looked to the class as though he had just materialized. He then introduced himself as Professor Ibiku, and began to lecture the class on the importance of jutsus that can be used for hiding. 

Ace's next class had been much different. There was only one other student in the class. Only after looking back onto his class schedule, Ace had found out that this was an advanced course. His professor had spent all day sparring with the two students showing them the art and finesse of the proper use of a bo staff.

But the class that stuck out in Ace's mind the most of the day had to have been his elemental class. The first thing they had done was split every student up into five lines. At the end of each line a nurse held a syringe. After the injection, classes were broken up into the lines that the students had been placed in. 

As Ace walked back to his tree he rubbed his arm at the spot where he was injected. 

"Earth" he muttered to himself.


*Blaine*

_Blaine walked into his room, sat down at his desk, an opened up his notebook. 

"So far information has been gathered on only 2.7% of the school's population. I seem to be ahead of schedule."

At this, Blaine began to flip through his notes that he had collected though the day finally resting on the man named Jack.

Jack

Male, white hair, age seems to be aproximently 17 years and 134 days. Loud and inquisitive.

Possible weaknesses: Has an unusually high attraction to women, not able to focus on one subject at a time, and suffers from semi-regular outboasts. 

Notes: Subject requires more experimentation._


----------



## dark0 (Oct 14, 2009)

Basic jutsu training: crow clone, shadow snake hand.

Zero could tell that he wanted power he wanted the best, ?Splendid, we?ll spar after classes I want to get a feel of your ability first.? Spike looked back still filled with the longing for more power. ?Sure it?ll be good practice.? Zero walks off noticing that?s its almost time for class.

He sits though ninjutsu class while chakra is explained and even more interesting he memorizes the list of elements weakness, ?but if you or the enemy has a special element then your bloodline class should try and see possible weaknesses.? The class went a little long but it was worth it, he was grouped with different people and thought to impose you will on animals, ?all you need is a little chakra and you can have a group of animals help you a little bit. 

Frei and zero have shadow snake hand listed this is easy just have snakes come to you will chakra and with chakra you can basicly summon them, and they make a pact with you give me chakra I?m I?ll perform for you.? as he talked about other jutsu he was listening but his next jutsu came up and surprised him. ?Crow clone is a good jutsu but its special it takes a group of crows and shifts them to look like you and they can perform jutsu. It?s the same principle as other animal jutsu, all of them are weaken summons and they work for chakra, just remember it has properties as summons, but you?re not near that yet.?

After class he went outside for home work and gave chakra to the animals, the birds and snakes came around and one surprised him and spoke ?so what did you call us here for.? He was awestruck and he softly spoke, ?uh uh?m practicing a jutsu? the snake looked puzzled. ?It?s shadow snake hand? ?okay your doing it wrong your supposed to impose your chakra? the snake crawled onto his arm and shot out the other snakes joined and the five snakes jabbed at the tree biting into the bark.

?Try again? said the snake. Zero summoned the snakes to his arm and shot them out as he ran around the tree. ?Heh your good at this, but your using too much chakra animal jutsu are meant to use less chakra because of the animal as a medium. Why did you bring the crows.? Zero was shocked that he forgot all about his other jutsu, his training should pay off, but he needs to use the jutsu more to prefect his chakra control. He summons the crows into one spot, and then he has them transform, he repeats the jutsu over and over. "I got it, Gah I?m late for the fight."

Skill training: murderous intent.

Zade walked into class after his epiphany, ignoring everyone but the teacher, loosely judging from his character he tried to get the teacher to revel his hand. ?How important is intimidation in combat tactics.? The teacher jumped and started ranting ?that?s an excellent question. In battle intimidation can be to unnerve the opponent making more room for feinting attacks.? Zade wasn?t getting results, ?how about killer intent? the professor wasn?t as excited about murderous intent as he was intimidation. ?Some people have such an urge to kill you can see it in their faces and it freaks out the enemy to the point of envisioning their own death or losing control of their body.?

After genjutsu the rest of the day was gravy, but "I wasn?t that good with channeling chakra, maybe I?ll practice at work; jeez I probably have a few bounties to do." He arrived at the police office and wandered out into the federal bail office. "We have missions for you this is on hand and once your done if you have time we have another fugitive, but he?s bunker down so this lady is top priority."

He was riding on the bus all the way to Osaka; he trekked through the dark woods to her head house. ?She is gone she?s probably in going to town.? He sped though the forest and as he spot the lady running with a big backpack. He made a lightning clone and he dashed at her; slicing her leg but she retaliated with a bullet. The uzi went off and the lightning clone exploded shocking her to the ground. She desperately tried to lift her arm but appeared next to her and made a vicious hoarse scream in her face. ?if you move I?m put this in your skull.?

The woman dropped the gun her eyes emptied and she shook like crazy trying to crawl away. As her own death stared her in the face she was impaled in the skull and the blade peeked out the other side. ?hm hm huhahahahah!? his evil laugh echoed through her body and exited her eyes with tears, she was overwhelmed and eye vision as closing and suddenly she was out. ?hehehe this works so much better than I expected but she was hurt, I still need to train this at least a few more days to get it right. Maybe I?ll get into a fight.?


----------



## Watchman (Oct 14, 2009)

Shinji:

When he entered through the gates of Kiri's university, Shinji was handed a DVD and small, portable DVD-player. Following the lead of other students, he found a spot where he was out of the way and played the introductory message, frowning a little at the mention of having to share a room.

Still, it was something unavoidable. With that in mind, he followed the signs point towards the room he'd been assigned.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2009)

*Kiri*
Yuki was already sitting in her bed, waiting. She had heard that she would be given her element soon, and she wanted to be ready. Her bandaged eyes uselessly scanned the room, eagerly anticipating the moment where she would be partly freed of this pathetic blindness.... She gripped the handle of one of the hammers she had been given and hurled it against where she guessed the wall was, and heard a satisfying clunk. 

Sighing, she stood up and grabbed the thin, whippy cane and began feeling out the dimensions of the room. It was more out of habit and boredom than actual need.

Tomorrow, would be able to see it.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 15, 2009)

*The next day*

Jack

Jack never made it to the bar, deathly afraid that he would come across the she hulk again.He instead had a big session on his 360 and organised an impromtu tournament. He had made friends with most of the geeks in the building, which would prove to be a lifesaver later on.

The next day was the first day of classes and he went in, both excited and nervous.

Day one training complete.

Jack sat outside the swimming pool, perched on a wall. His reflexes still had him looking nervously over the edge, but at the same time he felt his legs. Strong, nimble and fast. The same with his arms, chest and just about every other part of his body. Unfortunately no penis enhancements, he didn't feel he needed it but it would have been nice.

The first thing he had done was the physical enhancements. He was asked what he wanted to focus on.

"Speed and agility or course. If you can't hit me then I can't get...um..hit" but of course he remembered Montoya, who had shown that incredible throw. "OK a tiny bit of strength too." He said. They made him a drink. It was bubbling, smoking and was purple. Everything told him that he shouldn't drink it, but with several people in the queue behind him he just downed it.

He was then led into a room with padded walls.

"Oh this isn't a good sign." He said as the door closed. Every muscle in his body shook and expanded and freaking hurt. Jack shouted in pain but at the same time in an odd ecstacy. Soon it was over and he wondered what the padding in the cell was for.

He took a step forward and it was like he was sprinting for the wall, which he slammed into. "Wh...what the...." Jack said, startled.

"Your body has changed but because it was done so suddenly, your brain hasn't got used to it and so puts too much force into everything. I wouldn't masturbate for 2 days unless you want to rip your dick off." The female scientist said through the glass.

"See! That's why I want little Jack to be enhanced too!" Big Jack said. The woman looked at him with a dead pan face, "Great I got Miss doesn't know a joke from a statement."

It took him an hour to get used to everything but once he did he was having a blast. They had made a special room, called the "Danger room", which despite its lame name was a blast. He was leaping around, doing flips and landing on his face a lot but under some guidance soon figured it out.

The man who helped him was a puppet user, which sounds retarded, but was totally awesome. He attached chakra strings to Jack and made his body remember how to do various feats.

"You'll get this all in your taijutsu class tomorrow, this is just to ensure you don't kill yerself till then." He had a cowboy hat and a texan accent. Dizzy was his name.

That had taken Jack all morning and most of the afternoon. The second class was Bloodlines and you. He was totally pumped for that.

_____________________________________

Spike.

He awoke the next morning. Early. The university classes started very early in Kiri and he wanted to be the first in the line. The little incident yesterday had certainly given him enough motivation. 

He went to his first module. Taijutsu. He was eager to weild his sword, Yamato. He entered a massive dojo and made his way to the sword section. 

"Good morning! I hope you had a pleasant rest. Please make your way into the gas chamber." the plastic smiling lady said. Most people would be deathly scared when they heard "Gas chamber", certainly there was a war involving mass genocide that took place. Shinobi were rounded up and put into gas chambers, by those who feared their power. It was the great war and the prejudices against shinobi still have not completely died out. They probably never would. 

Spike walked in, fearlessly, this was mostly because of his condition that only allowed him to feel emotion under highly unique circumstances. The chamber soon filled up with gas and Spike breathed it in. If today was the day he was to die, then so be it. He was oddly, not coughing, the gas was very easy to breathe and after a few minutes was done. This was signalled with a DING!

"Your mental and physical qualities have now been altered as per your request on the form. Please make your way to the teaching centre."

Spike didn't feel any different. He walked over to the next hall. There were several ladies, dressed in white, who appeared to be blind. A strange aura emanated from them, Spike overheard a conversation.

"They are the fabled 'downloaders'. They put their hands on your head and have you learn what you want. They can only do it a set amount of time per person, or else your brain will explode!"

"Ewww!"

Ewww indeed. Spike's turn came soon. Most people were still asleep and so the dojo was empty. Cold hands went onto his head.

"Spike? Hmmm, what an interesting life you have led and at such a young age too. I forsee great things for you." Her voice was as if 3 people were talking at once. Then he felt a warmth entering his mind, as he rest his head on her lap. Information flooded into his head and he breathed in sharply. It was over in a matter of seconds but it felt like he had been reading for the whole day without sleep.

"Go and rest now."

Spike nodded and somehow made it back to his room. He was out like a light for 12 hours.


----------



## Koroshi (Oct 15, 2009)

*The Next Day*

*Koofuku*

Koofuku never went to the bar, afraid of breaking his promise to his mother. Though yesterday's incident was really memorable to him. What with the She-Hulk, Luggage dropping and etc, Koofuku never thought Uni Life would be this fun.

But then came the hard and boring part, the courses. The first course was necessary, Physical Enhancements, to make sure that during the mainstream courses the student's bodies do not break down due to the stress and strain.

"The drink was totally disgusting," thought Koofuku after having his body enhanced. It took a while for him to get used to the new found speed, Strength etc. but it was really fun for him to feel the adrenaline rush whenever he jumped really high.

After all the getting used to the power, speed etc. he returned to his dorm room hoping to catch Kiya.

___________________

*Kurai*

He reached his room a bit late, he saw that there was only one person in there, a Blind Girl.

"Must be my roommate, blind, flat-chested and not beautiful."

Kurai set his things down of course the blind girl heard it and she suddenly turned to his direction realizing someone was there.

"If you must know I'm your roommate Kurai, please to make your acquaintance."  

Kurai never waited for her response and he quickly unpacked his belongings and arranged them nicely and organized so that nothing would become lost in the future unless someone stole it.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 15, 2009)

Minori sat on a bench off to the right of her dorm slighty exhausted from class. She sat cross legged on the bench with a pale white book in her hand her eyes fixed on a page.

She had gotten the book from her first class which was "Medical 101"  and was told study the contents of the book.

1st day of training 

The medical training Minori had went through eariler that day was barbaric, yet strangely effective. She was asked to stay in a pale white room that had nothing in it all. No phones, chairs, desks, books just a plain room. Her teacher who name she found out was Fumiko was blue haired lady with glasses.

_"Are you ready Minori?"_ Her voice seemed to be coming from an intercom.

"What is this?" Minori questioned "I thought you were suspose to be teaching me something?"

"I will be teaching you something, but from a safe distance" She said while chuckling much to Minori's annoyance.

A deep rumbling was heared and the room began to shake violently all of a sudden. The force was great enough to send Minori tumbling to the ground which was to be expected. Once she hit the ground metal guards sprung out binding Minori arms and legs.

The floor beneath her began to rise as if she was placed on the table standing her straight up. The wall infront of her slowly began to open revealing a window with her teacher behind it.

"What the hell is this!?" A visibly pissed off Minori yelled, but Fumiko ignored herr as she began to explain.

_"You will be injected with a chemical in your body. Once it's in you must knead the poison inside your body and then expel it out. You got me so far?"_ Minori nodded in response.

_"Good now normally this technique requries you to knead chakra and then change into special chemical substances in all that good stuff, but it takes to long. This chemical will speed up the process and give the technique in extra boost in how much you can expel and how deadly. Now with out further ado."_

Two syringes shot out of the wall implanting themselves in her stomach. The contacts began to leak inside her and soon Minori felt like she was on fire.

Fumiko came on the intecom again "Forgot to mention if you can't do it you'll die. So no pressure hun."

She began to breathe heavly and sweat profusely. Her lungs was on fire and her stomach was in such a pain that it was undescribable. Once every ounce of liquid was inside Minori began to concentrate.

"Knead....knead.....knead" she repeated to herself over and over. Soon she felt a gas like substance rising inside her throat. Once inside her throat she opened her mouth having the feeling she had to throw up. A dark purple mist shot out with ferious power smacking the glass infront of Fumiko and even casuing it to shake.

Just as quickly as it appeared the mist dissapered through a fan in the ceiling and a exhuasted Minori laid staring daggers into her teacher.

_"I knew you could do it!"_


----------



## Sanbi (Oct 15, 2009)

*With Arashi*

Tap. Tap. Tap.

Arashi woke up to find himself lying in the middle of the street soaking wet. That wasn't a good feeling especially if a car was coming in your way. "Hey, watch it kid you'll get yourself killed."  But the only thing that was in his mind was "_Ahhhhhhhhh......, how did I get here and why was I lying in the street_" 

Luckily he was right next to his stuff and he quickly backed off the streets dazed and confused trying to remember what happened. 

_"...Home" Arashi said heaving open the doors of the dorms straight into the face of a woman.

Trying to help her up "Sorry seems I didn't know my own str...." but was cut off mid sentence by a kunai which barely grazed his cheek without him noticing.

"What the hell" he thought this time having a shuriken lodged into his luggage.

She put on one of the creepiest smiles on ever and said appearing right next to me "You shall not escape my wrath."

This time the kunai actually hit him but it only sent a stinging sensation through him " Need to get away from the crazy bitch" was the one thing he was thinking before running for his life out of the dorms, and it was raining hard. 

The whole time he was running as fast as he could and was winded by the time he made it out to the main gate, but she seemed to be amused and barely even sweating "Shinobi...." he thought. About an hour out of Campus he was sweating a bucket barely keeping his footing due to the rain and then it happened. The crazy lady spit acid at him. "Shit" he thought dodging one of the acid spits only getting his shoes.

But then he suddenly fell down out of the blue. He was exhausted, but he still had about 30 minutes left. "It must have been back there" he thought out loud. " Very clever , and yes I did poison you when I first hit you, see you around the block kid."

Then the crazy bitch left me to blackout.  
_

"Well, still have to get to my modules and put whats left of my luggage back in my room" Arashi thought to himself. "This is gonna be a long year."


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 15, 2009)

Alis

Alis lying  exhausted on her bed as her two black diamond snakes, did not move as she shut her eyes and remember her first class ninjutsu.

Sitting in class hearing the teacher talk about chakra is explained amd other stuff is explain, and remember a few things from taking notes, what interested Alis was a Temporary Paralysis and the Technique Hidden Shadow Snake. Alis and her other class mate to team up and they could use any ninjutsu they are intersted in. The dude Alis was facing with a guy you use a different ninjutsu on her as Alis swung her arm as one of her snakes comes out and bites the guy as the man starts freaking out. " Don't move, the posion will go through faster" Alis says as the teacher runs over to them, "class is dismiss for now, as I take him to the medic" he says as he picks up the guy and rushes of with the guy that was bittin.

Alis walks out to the grounds as she pratice the Hidden Shadow snake with her two snakes and also pratice a move that sounded cool to her called Temporary Paralysis on one of the snakes and sorta work and the snake did not move for a little while. She pratice intill she became exhausted and pick up her snakes who was still sleeping in her hatand headed back to her dorm.

Alis opens her eyes and looks at the snakes again, I wonder where her roommate is as she sits up.(Rin)

Heero

A women came up to Heero " Excuse but your room as been change, to this room" the women says. "What!?" Heero ask? "Go get your stuff and head to your new room" the women says. You are pulling a freashman joke on me righ, because I am new here" Heero says. The women is seirious about job and cracks her knuckles and punches him in the face as Heero drops his cigarette as a blue bruise starts forming, Heero ducks in time for another hit and grabs the key to his new room and walks away from the angry lady and walks back to his room and grabs his suit case and backpack.

Heero keeps walking intill he finds his new room, "I am paranoid, if this is a trick" he thought as he reads the darn paper with the number on it and stops at a door. He slides a key into the door and the door did not open. "That women gave me the wrong key, not a problem" Heero says and unsheath his kanata and slids into the side where the lock is and slice it and the door opens slowly reveiling two people in the room, a redhead girl who smacking a guy in the face with a massive book. ( Inka and Kira) Heero coughs "Is this room I am supposed to be in or somebody is playing a sick trick on me" Heero ask?


----------



## Vergil (Oct 15, 2009)

The Hokages office

"Sir, the new batch of shinobi are almost ready." Vice General John Campbell said. He was a giant of a man with grey hair and a loud imposing voice, the sort of man you did not want to get angry. His body was upright, with perfect posture and head held high. The Hokage was by contrast a very laid back man with his feet on the desk, whilst playing solitaire on his desktop.

"Well, shit. I just can't get anywhere with that 3 card draw. Can you John?" He asked. He was a young man with blonde short hair. He was thought to have descended from the Uzumaki line.

"Sir, I do not use them to play games." John said with pride.

"Games? This training! I'm training my luck and its obvious that I need more practice!" He put on his Hokage hat and stared intently at the screen before clicking the mouse. "Dammit.."

"Sir! The shinobi!" John interjected

"Fine fine. I'll get ol double U on the phone." Double U, was the presidents nickname, his real name was Uriah Underfoot. His nickname was often shortened to W or dubya, and he was as thick as two planks. The Hokage had thought to start a coup and kick the idiot out of office, he had cost him many lives and guilt that grows larger each passing day. Though he didn't give the order he relays it and so is almost like approving the orders. That's how he felt anyway.

However that was dangerous thinking, he had suspected they had a psychic of some sort close to him, which is why the Hokage always refused to personally meet the president.

"Sir, this is the Hokage."

"Ah good to hear from ya, son. We gonna bring down the hammer on those evil doers in Oto soon. You ready?" The texan voice said over the phone.

"Not quite ready sir. It will be another few weeks at the very least." The Hokage said continuing to play solitaire.

"Well hell son, Ilve been pumping millions into that shin obi wan ka nobi plan you got there and not developin those WMDs. Don't make me regret that decision."

"No sir, They'll be ready." The hokage said gritting his teeth.

"Aw hell I knew I could count on you. Gimmie an update sooner rather than later."

"Yes sir I...." the phone was already dead. "Hey John, I'm going out for a walk, just text me if there's anything urgent." The Hokage said

"Yessir!" John said saluting.

The hokage opened the window and jumped out of it and dashed to the woods, out of sight.

"Kage bunshin no jutsu!" 100 replicas of himself appeared. "Henge!" They said and turned thenselves into exact copies of W.

"Sorry dudes, but this won't be pretty." The Hokage said

"I know, let's do this." One of the Ws said as the Hokage went about beating the holy hell out of them


----------



## Pyro (Oct 16, 2009)

*Ace*

Ace had gotten used to the tree. It almost seemed like home to him. After he had drank that weird potion, it was the place that he had stumbled back to and crashed for the night. His muscles still felt weird but in a good way. Very hard to explain. He saw things move much slower for some reason, and he was able to move faster than he ever had before. A couple times he even went to the football field and played a few pickup games with the other kids there. No one could touch him (Except for that one Junior, he was so freaking fast), but it was awesome.

The day after he had received his newfound abilities he had a full set of classes. In his taijutsu class they had once worked on the bo staff training, only this time, the only other student had dropped out, this meant that Ace was the only one for the professor to beat up on. Even with Ace's new speed, strength, agility, and intelligence, he was no match for his teacher, and Ace ended up going to his next class quite bruised. 

The next class turned out to be his elemental class. Today's lesson was the summon of an earthen wall, as it was the most fundamental part of any earth elemental user's arsenal. Ace was the first one to finish and spent the rest of class drawing mazes in his notebook.

After all of his classes were over Ace walked back to his tree. 

"Let's see if I've got this down, Doton: Earthen Wall Room Style" he yelled as he made the appropriate seals with his hands and then slammed them onto the ground. 

Walking into the mud room that he had created, Ace began to unpack. 

"Not half bad if I do say so myself. Now I just have to finish my survival homework and then do the workout assigned by my chakra capacity professor. I still can't tell if that guy is gay or not."


----------



## Cjones (Oct 16, 2009)

Minori's body ached and throbbed with pain as she now sat under a tree right infront of the door at school. This classes, but a harder physcial strain on her than she ever thought, but she had to admit she felt even more powerful than before and not just physically.

Ninjutsu, Chakra control, Tactics and formations, Chakra capacity/basic physical , and Taijutsu were all the classes Minori had just completed. Of the all the last two were beyond what she had thought. In taijutsu class Minroi took u judo under a teacher named Blaze a browned hair woman who were a red jacket skirt outfit.

Minori thought herself to be pretty good at judo, but that woman was beyond godly. She tossed Minori around like a rag doll into the walls of the training room they sparred in. Effectively countering any grapple or throw move she attempted with a unique one of her own. Though Minori learned a thing or two she wasn't ready for her next class.

Chakra capactiy came hand in hand with physical training. Minori was use to physical labor as she nearly had every weight set known to man, but from taijutsu class to there was brutal torture. Her teacher was some crazy ass old man whose name she didn't even get the chance to learn as he bark out orders to her. He order her to drink some kind of green liquid which increase her physical abilites hundred fold at the most. 

"1,000 push NOW! After that 600 jumping jacks and after that!" He went on and on in the same manner not giving her a break. He explained later that this training was to increase her stamina which he also said was the base of chakra. He also knew she was a medical ninja and that evasion was number one for them. Either way Minori was to tired to catch the whole explanation only the gist of it.

Her last three class were simple enough. In ninjutsu a man by the name of Daisuke thought her the basics of dispelling genjutsu and using a simple substitution by replacing herself with any nearby object. Chakra control was a breeze being that she was a medical ninja and what not. Her teacher who was obviously a huge fan of the the great Sakura Haruno and her mentor Lady Tsunade.

She thought her how to focus her chakra and release it at the point of impact greatly amplifing her base strength to the point that her teacher destroyed the whole room with one punch. Though it sounded easy Minori hadn't gotten it down pact and wasn't expected to until a couple of weeks.

Last was tactics and formation lead by a Nara. Their he explained a basic jutsu known as sealed bomb square. All in all it was rather uneventful and she didn't need any kind of medicene and such to learn that one.

A buzz vibrated Minori's pocket as she pulled out her cell phone. She had a new text message from her brother and hit the "Accept" button to read the message. It wasn't to long before she was furiously punching buttons.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 16, 2009)

_Kiya…_

On weakened legs Kiya stumbled from the building.  Her mind was reeling at what her body had gone through that day.  Seeing a large oak tree before her, Kiya moved toward and leaned back while she gained some semblance of feeling in her legs.  Her mind going back to the events of the day…

_“Asasame Kiya, Sir…”  Kiya had said walking into the room and setting her schedule into the mans outstretched hand.

He nodded in response and looked her schedule over.  “Glad to see another…” He mumbled to himself as he turned and headed for a computer.  “The name is Zensoku Mikael.”  The small man shook the ebony hair out of his face when he sat at the computer and began to type.  

Kiya didn’t know what else to do so she followed the man and glanced at the computer.  Her name was on top followed by her brother, her father, her grandmother.  By the time she got to the third name the monitor went black.  “You are not at the level to see this information.”  He said standing though his stature was not much taller than Kiya herself.

“I…I’m sorry, Sir.  But, the names…” She let the sentence falter not sure if she should ask or not, Kiya was curious because the names continued long after her grandmothers though she wasn’t able to catch the names before he turned off the monitor.

“Your Bloodline.”  He said the words sharply as if he was irritated by something.  “The table there.  Get on it.”  

“Yes, Sir…”  Kiya said quietly afraid she had already gotten on the man’s bad side.  She moved to the table and stretched out on her back.

“Good.”  He said hitting a button and silver clamps came out of the holes, pinning her wrists, ankles and waist.

Kiya gave a whimpered slightly a bit startled by what had happened while he approached.  “Now.  This will only hurt a bit…”  He said looking down at her with silver eyes.  “At first…”  His grin looked malicious causing Kiya’s eyes to widen.

Before she could ask what he meant he had pressed a button and needles seem to come at her from every direction.  

“I think we shall kill several birds with one stone…”  He said looking at her schedule and typing at the keyboard that was attached to one of the machines.  “Bloodlines…check.”  He glanced at the paper.  “Enhancements.  Check.  Elements.  Check.”  He then turned and leaned back with his arms crossed.  “We don’t normally do more than two at a time.  But…”  Mikael shrugged walking back to his desk and sitting with is feet up.  “You’re an Asasume.  I’m sure you can handle it.”  

The only response he received was Kiya’s screams as the needles hit home and injected  their serums. _

Holding her head slightly she tried to remember what happened but after that most things were a nothing but blackness to Kiya.  She remembers being moved somewhere.  Then a white room.  For some strange reason she thought she saw and felt her body flicker, stretch, shrink, many things but she couldn’t remember exactly what or if it was just a dream.  

With a shake of her head Kiya pushed away from the shelter of the old tree and headed toward the dorms.  She kept her head down as she went hearing some people talk.

“Freshmen.  Damn I remember that…”  

“Almost killed me…”

“I feel sorry for them…”

“It was worth it…” 

The voices didn’t mean anything to her as she stumbled into the building and up the stairs to the room she now shared with two men.  “I’m glad I didn’t go to the bar…I have a bad enough hangover now…”  Kiya mumbled the words as she opened the door and collapsed onto her bed.


_Serena…_

Having avoided the room she shared with at least one other person most of the night, Serena woke earlier sneaking out of the room before the others could wake.  She prowled the campus until she found where she needed to go.  Serena was one of the first to get there so her wait was not long.  “First injections.  Second learning!”  the cheerful plastic blonde from the day before said to her as she waved her through the door.

Serena’s eyes were huge as she looked around, it was still slightly dark so she didn’t have her glasses on.  Though her eyes were only slightly sensitive to the sunlight.  “Name?”  A voice said causing Serena to turn her head quickly.  Not realizing she had come across someone already.  “Name?”  She said again but a little firmer.

“McKenzie, Serena.”  She said squinting to peer into the darkness.

The figure nodded and moved toward a machine.  “Sit in the chair.  This will only take a moment.”  They said from the shadows.

Nodding Serena moved toward the chair in the center of the room and sat down, black clamps came out and pinned her arms and legs down.  Then needles came and bit into her skin before injecting some kind of liquid.  Gritting her teeth, Serena refused to cry out, though the pain caused sweat to drip down the side of her face.

“Interesting…”  The voice mumbled while the scratching of a pen on paper echoed around the room.  After a moment the needles pulled back and slunk back into the holes they had come from, like snakes waiting for their next victim.  “Go through the door and into the next room.“ The voice moved away not waiting for any questions.

“Yes…”  Serena said quietly and quickly moved through the door into another room.  Though this room was a bright white and it made Serena cringe.  Her eyes seeming more sensitive than before.  A soft hissing could then be heard as gas began to fill the room.  “What is going on?”  Serena tried not to panic but her heart raced.  

To her the gas smiled of the night, a soft damp scent that she loved.  Closing her eyes she breathed deeply of the mixture until the room seemed to be empty.  Opening her eyes she almost screamed at the pain before she pulled her glasses out and put them on.  “Move to the next room please.”  A voice said coming from nowhere and everywhere at once.

With a nod and tears streaming from her eyes, Serena moved into the third and final room.  “Please sit…” A woman said to her.  

At the woman’s words Serena felt almost instantly calm as she sat in the chair.

“Your day is almost over…”  the voice of three said to her as she laid her hands on Serena’s head.  “Your life will prove…interesting.  Be more confident in yourself…”  With those words the woman’s fingers seemed to tighten slightly and Serena’s mind filled with flashes of things that seemed to sink into her mind.  “That is enough for today.  I will see you tomorrow Serena.  Oh…and you might want to go straight back to your room.  It has been a long day for your body.”  The echoing voice seemed to reassure Serena and she nodded going back to her room.

Serena didn’t feel tired as she stretched out on to her bed but as soon as her eyes were closed she was asleep with Seamus curled up against her and the other pair watching near the curve of the headboard.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 16, 2009)

Jack had a big grin on his face. He cleared his throat and almost shaking with anticipation whispered his new favourite word

"Byakugan".

Of course obtaining it was not as fun, he shuddered as he recalled the evening class.

Bloodlines and you.

Jack accelerated into the door and crashed through it, as he was still getting used to his new body.

"Ow! I think I broke my body." he said but then stood up, realising he hadn't. He had, however broken the door. "Uh, Jack Simmons reporting...uh...dude." Jack looked around the white building and the scientists that filled it. It was more like a lab than a lcture hall.

"That's coming out of your fees." The man in the white lab coat said, pointing to the door. The small janitor had already come and started fixing it. "Right, so you're Jack Simmons hm? Let's see now."

The scientist tapped at the computer. "Ah! Hyuuga! What a treat! Haven't had one of you in a while. This way! This way!" 

"Now this will be....unpleasant but ultimately worth it. Before this, I must remind you that if you betray Konoha in any way shape or form your life is forfeit and you will be tortured and killed ok?" he said excitedly, anxious to start

"Sure why not."

"Great!" then without warning and with frightening speed and accuracy, a syringe had pierced the skin of his neck and the substance had been injected into him. Jack's eyes started to water, then itch, then burn and then feel like they were being poked constantly. With a jackhammer.

The change had been incredibly painful, it felt like his head was about to be split open as the cells in his eyes changed, bringing forth the latent Hyuuga bloodline to the fore. His eyes turned completely white and the blood vessels shifted and formed in his temple.

"Oh you have no idea how many subjects...I mean monkeys... we lost during this experimentation. Heads would explode, eyes would pop out. But now we have a 68% success rate!"

"68%!" Jack screamed

"Yes. Well if you pull through then it'll be 69%. Good luck!" Jack couldn't see the stupid grin the scientist had on as there was blood seeping from his eyes.

"Arrrgh! That fucking hurts you goddamned fucking fuckwit arse chickendicks !" Jack said, part tourettes. After 10 minutes of horrible pain and mental anguish it finally calmed down.

"I...uh..." Jack started a threat but failed

"OK, well take a breather and then activate your eyes!" the scientist said.

Jack sat for 10 minutes catching his breath. "How exactly?"

"Oh, right. Well it's like opening your eyes a second time." he said, "Thats what I've been told anyway

"A second time?" Jack thought and blinked a few times. "I don't get it."

"Oh yeah you have to do this handseal" the scientist put two fingers up, his hand side-on to his nose. Handseals were something every kid learned in the playground at school. It was a game used for training shinobi hundreds of years ago but had become nothing more than a game now. Jack made the seal and opened his eyes. Then he threw up.

Being able to see 360 degrees around you and through walls and clothes and for about 200 metres all at the same time was too much and he ejected his lunch from his stomach.

"Ah, holy crap!" Jack said

"Yes, it takes a little time to get used to. With your body and your new eyes, I'd take it easy for the rest of the day. Only a sadist would do more."

Jack nodded and made his way back home. However on the way home he decided to try it out by the swimming pool.

As the Bykugan flared, he vomited again and then fell into the puddle of his own sick before passing out.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 16, 2009)

Albel laid sprawled about on his bed with a peaceful look as he played on his cell phone. It was quiet and he enjoyed it mostly because his pansy ass roommate wasn't their with his cheeky grin.

"Wonder what Minori doing" He wondered as he looked up her name on his cell phone and began to send her a text. The small message read _"Yo bag lady"_ short and sweet to Albel's liking and of course he knew he would get a rouse out of Minori. He clicked the send button and placed the phone on the pillow waiting for her to answer back.

In the mean time he began to think about the classes he had and the others he still had to go to. To test his new found power Albel formed few simple hand signs and held a glass over his mouth. A clear white liquid flowed from his mouth into the glass earning a smirk from him.

"So the element thing did work......I'm starting to like this ninja stuff. Being able to spit out water and I even got a free katana and lesson from taijutsu class."

-Earlier-

"Please Mr.Albel sit in the chair" an old brown haired man who seem to be in his early 70's asked Albel pointing to a chair sitting in the middle of the room. Doing as he was told Albel casually walked over and sat down which was easy enough.

The old man went over to a desk reading a needle. He dumped the needle into a clear white substance and pulled back. Albel watched as the liquid began filling the tube knowing what it was for. With a small thump from his finger to make sure the needle was secure he began to walk over to Albel with a grin on his face.

"What the hell are you smiling about you old piece of garbage?" Needless to say Albel's less than kind words wiped the smirk off the old mans face as he held the needle high into the air and forcefully thrust it into Albel's vein on his left arm.

His face fumed with anger, but was unable to say anyting from the pain of the needle in his vein and the pain the burning sensation of the liquid.

"He have a low sucess rate I like you to know so I can only hope you'll pull through....Not that I'll give a damn anyway" the old man cackled.

Albel's dark eyes set his sights on the man as he gave a very distrubing smile mixed with pain and amusment.

"Trust me....you'll care soon enough."

-Present-

That memory was pleasant to Albel in a sick kind of way, but he wasn't able to enjoy it long as he phone buzzed. He flipped it opened and he's smile grew longer as he opened and read the message from Minori.

"Damn....she's got a filthy mouth."


----------



## Pyro (Oct 16, 2009)

*Blaine*

Blaine had just finished his classes for the day and was walking back to his room hoping beyond all hopes that his loud violent roomate would not be back. She made it so hard to concentrate.

As he walked he pulled out his notebook. 4% of all shinobi and criminals in the city now had an entry in his book. This would prove most usefull later on he thought to himself. As he turned the page he got to the notes he had taken in his survival, genjutsu, chakra control, tactics, and medical 101 class. The teacher for the last class had been a large breasted female that seemed to value brute strength over precision. Blaine did not feel the need to learn to force chakra into his fists, instead during class he practiced on the other jutsu they were teaching that day, the chakra scapel. He had gotten fairly good at it by the end of the day, but Blaine thought he still could have used some more practice.

Later on Blaine walked past the pool on his way to his room and spotted Jack laying in a puddle of his own puke. 

"It seems as though the subject has vomit lodged inside of the trachea. Easiest course of action: CPR, Benefits of such action: Small. Preferred action: Open second airway through the trachea of the subject, Benefits of such action: Practice with scapel jutsu. Percentage of survival for subject: 87.32%." 

"Well, I do need more practice, and a living specimen would be best of course." Blaine murmered as his hand began to glow and a blade of chakra formed in his palm.

At this Blaine flipped jack over onto his back and made a small incision into the lower part of his throat. Jack's chest began to move up and down normally once again. 

"Experiment successful." Blaine said confidently as he once again returned to what he was doing prior as though nothing had happened.


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 17, 2009)

Uindo

Not everything at the University went exactly as Uindo wanted. His room mate was an ass hole who he was sure to argue with almost every day, everyone seemed to be crazy strong and fast enough to kill Uindo five times without him even knowing, and the first day of classes involved injections, gasings, and pummelings...everything Uindo every dreamed of...

First class of the day- Chakra Control. When Uindo entered the room, he could hear all the other new students were murmuring excitedly to each other about what would happen. Rumors were flying around about things like how they would stuff a metal bar full of chakra up your ass to physically and mentally enhance you, cutting your head open and putting various substances in there, and multiple other rather disturbing things.

Uindo resisted the urge to piss himself.

The teacher went to the front of the room. She snapped her fingers once, and everyone in the class jumped, and a few girls squealed. When she snapped, it sounded like thunder, but a hundred times louder.

Uindo's attempt to not piss himself- failed.

"Alright, now that I have your attention," the woman said, a smirk on her face, "I'll explain what this first class is going to be about." she said.

"Today, we will be giving you injections to enhance your strength, speed, agility, and intelligence, so as to keep your bodies from being torn to shreds from the brutal punishm-..." she shifted her eyes, "...wonderful training ahead of you. First on the list - Uindo Kyouaku."

Uindo groaned. He grudgingly stood and walked towards the teacher, who led him to a side room, a syringe in her hand. The room was white and padded...it was as if Uindo were visiting his grandpa again.

"Alright, don't squirm and don't be a pussy." the woman said. Uindo was surprised, she seemed much more polite in class. She grabbed Uindo's arm and yanked it toward her, almost pulling it out of socket. She slid the needle into one of his veins, injecting the liquid slowly. Once the liquid was fully inside Uindo's body, it only took a few moments for his muscles to begin pulsing, and his mind to begin spinning.

"Alright. Don't you dare try and go into that room, or so help me, I will shove a fucking kunai in your throat."

_"Someone has anger issues..."_ Uindo thought, although the pain continued.

"Wait a couple of minutes until the jounin arrive to strap you down and bring you to the danger room. Another Chakra Control teacher will meet you there." she said. After that, Uindo went through training in the Danger Room, the injection making him able to run faster, be stronger, and be more agile. He was used to the feeling and in control in about an hour.

Next class- Ninjutsu. 

_ Uindo was excited about this one, but that was when he wasn't aware of the horrors that were ahead of him.

"Alright, you'll be learning how to replace your body with a near-by object in this class. This jutsu is called Kawarimi, and it is one of the most basic and useful jutsu you can use." the teacher, a male who looked about the age of 23, said.

"All you have to do is focus your chakra, think of a place to replace yourself to, an object to replace yourself with, and then release that chakra." the teacher said. "I find you learn it faster under pressure, so I'll be attacking you as you attempt the jutsu." he said. "First, Uindo."

Uindo groaned. "What's with me being first every fucking time?!" Uindo screamed in his head. He focused his chakra and thought of an object to replace himself with...he was reminded of a guy who was an ass hole to him in the beginning of class...he would try it out and see if it worked. It turned out it did - the teacher ended up kicking the ass hole in the head instead of Uindo...it just took Uindo until the end of the class to actually do the jutsu, by then he was covered in bruises._

In the next class, Elements, he was given another injection. This one made Uindo extremely light headed, and later he learned this was because he was receiving the Air element. He then began to learn the jutsu Air clone, which was only useful for distractions.

Next class- Stealth and Infiltration.

This was the class Uindo was most excited about - he was psyched about being able to learn how to sneak up on a guy and then slice his head off. He learned the Air Mask jutsu, not fully mastering it until the very end of the class.

In the next class, Taijutsu, Uindo had his ass handed to him through a series of beatings from the teacher, who was using Tiger and Monkey Kung-Fu, while at the same time learning some moves from said Kung-Fu. 

And finally, the last class...Summoning.

_When Uindo first caught sight of the Summoning Field, his eyes widened. Giant birds were flying everywhere, a giant frog was hopping around, tigers were sprinting, monkeys were swinging...it was like a zoo. He sprinted, eager to learn his first summoning jutsu.

"Ah, and you must be Uindo Kyouaku. You're here just in time, class is just about to start." the teacher said, who seemed to be the nicest yet.

"Today, each of you are going to pick a particular species of which you would like to base your summoning techniques around, and then I will teach you the lowest ranking technique of that species. Alright...I'll go in alphabetical order..." she said.

When it came to be Uindo's turn, he had long since chosen his species - birds. Good transportation, good scouters, and multiple other benefits.

"Uindo Kyouaku, what species would you like to choose?" the woman asked. She had a clip board in her hands, which she was writing all the choices down on.

"The bird species." he said.

"Ah...Perfect for the wind element, I think..." she said. "Alright. Your first summoning will be the Bird Flock Summoning. You summon a flock of small talking birds which you can use to your choosing. Here are the hand seals-" she showed him the hand seals "And then just say 'Bird Flock Summoning' and they will come. They can't obey anyone but your command." she said. 

"Oh! Here's the scroll-" she handed him a small white scroll. "You've got to sign your name in blood on that scroll, put a finger print using your blood, and whatever hand you used for those things, thats the hand you will use every time you summon them. Best way is to bite your thumb."

When she walked away, Uindo opened the scroll, looking at the contents inside. He bit the skin of his right thumb, drawing blood and writing his full name in blood. He then put his thumb print. After that, he put the blood on his thumb on all his fingers on his right hand, did the hand signs, and then pressed his bloody fingers to the part where he had to, yelling "Bird flock summoning!"

A bunch of puffs of smoke appeared in the air, and once it cleared, about twenty different small birds were flying around Uindo. His jaw dropped at the sight of them, he had never had so many birds fly near him at once. It was sort of a weird feeling.

They were all chirping things like "What do you want us to do, boss?" and things like that.

"Um...um...go poop in that guy's hair!" he said, pointing towards a guy in the middle of a summoning. The birds chirped and began speeding towards the air above the guy, like a bunch of palm sized planes. They began pooing when they were over the guy, once again looking like a bunch of planes dropping bombs on one of their targets.

"Haha!" "Take that bitch!" "Why the fuck am I being ordered to do this?" were a couple of the things the birds were saying as they did it. Uindo smiled, it was a comedic end to a sucky day._

Overall, the day sucked. As soon as he was home, he jumped on his bed, panting, bruised, cut, and sure that there must be permanent damage.

"This place is going to be my death..." he panted.

He noticed Albel on the bed across from him then.

"Hey freak. Sending death messages to people on your phone there?" he asked, a smirk on his face.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 17, 2009)

After another series of text messages between his sister and himself Albel was on his very last message sending and then going back into his own little world about the classes he had taken today.

-Earlier-
_Albel slowly walked with anticipation into the door of his next class room. Stealth and infiltration something he knew all to well and was positive he would pass with a breeze. A very young looking blond haired, blue eyed man came out of the room. He came out with a smile until he noticed Albel's gauntlet, but then plastered his big smile back on.

"Ugh he reminds me of my gay ass roommate" Albel said thinking to himself.

"Your the last to show up so I"m correct in assuming your Albel right?" The man ask politely. Albel gave a simple nod and the man lead him into a room similar to the one he was in during element class.

"Now I'm going to inject a chemical into your body that will not only increase your awareness. Basically you'll get a huge increase in your ability to smell, hear, sense things and etc, and it will give you a speical ability." Albel gave a question look and  held his arm out as the man injected with a blue liquid.

It didn't take long for it to kick in as Albel could smell things coming from all the way down the hall even.

"What special techinque were you talking about?" The blue eyed main smile never faltered as he simply said.

"Mind eye of Kagura."

It became an annoyance that every class he went to he had to be drugged in some kind of way. The only class he didn't was Tactics and formations which all they did was explain to them the basis of formulating plans and placing people in formations, but he did learn a cool paper bomb trick.

Then there was Chakra control class which again consisted of him being stabbed with a needle by another old ass man. He learned by focusing his chakra into his sword he could do a number of things with it, but he'd have to pratice it at another date.

Now Genjutsu class was a whole other story since it was his major. The teacher of that class was some nasty, hairy beast kinda like his roommate if he had to say so. He couldn't remember if their really was a class after a small sequence of events.

Albel remembered walking in and asking about two genjutsu's that he wanted to learn. Then suddenly the old lady pulled out a needle about 2 feet long and jammed it into the middle of his forehead knocking him out cold._

-Present-

"I'll make sure that old bitch pays" he thought to himself staring into his phone. Minroi had sent her very last message to him and of course it was so vulgar he dare not repeat what she said.

"Hey freak. Sending death messages to people on your phone there?"

Albel moved his gauntlet out of view to see that his roommate had came back from class much to his utter dismay. 

"Don't....you have a child to rape you useless worm?"


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 17, 2009)

"Don't....you have a child to rape you useless worm?"

"Huh. I was just about to ask you the same question, freak." Uindo said. "So what was your element? The special ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) element?" he asked, smirking again. It was actually fun exchanging insults.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 17, 2009)

"_And he keeps asking questions_" Albel thinks to himself. He was a socially inept person and it annoyed him to no in when people tired to hold onversations with him. Not even his adopted parents could hold a real long conversation with him the only person who could do that was his step-sister.

Albel stared into his gauntlet as him lost in thought, but he still answered anyway.

"You'll find out soon enough fool" Was all Albel could say before his phone with off yet again. This time Minori was texting him which was wierd to say the least and yet again words were said that were unfit for human kind.

"Minori you have a nasty mouth" you said a little to loudly while look at the message on his phone.


----------



## Pyro (Oct 17, 2009)

*Ace*

Ace triuphantly walked down the hall of his dorm. He was soo happy with himself. After two days of sleeping outside, (actually he had ended up getting extra credit in his survival class), he had finally found his room. 

But it seemed as though there was a problem. His roomates didn't get along.

As Ace walked through the door he decided he would try to make the most out of it and if worst came to worst he could just go back to his mud hut. 

"Hey guys, the name's Ace. You will not believe what I had to go through to find this place." Ace said while scratching the back of his head.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Oct 18, 2009)

*With Kazuki...*

He gets up and after a good stretch he straps on his skates and heads out the door. He drowsily rolls around the campus, "So, what do you even do in this place?" he asked himself.

"Well it starts with this," he heard a raspy voice come from behind him, but before he could turn he was grabbed and pulled, gagged, and tied up. When his blindfold was removed he was in a dark room with this man in front of him:



He ripped the gag out of his mouth so Kazuki could speak, "Who the hell are you!" he then shoved the gag back in, "Great, I gota' loud mouth," he spins around a needle in his hand, "Now this'll only hurt a bit," he thrusts the needle into his arm and Kazuki's eyes widen. He would scream if he could but he just endures the pain.

The man with the bandana feels a gust of wind move his hair, "Oooh, your an interesting one," he takes a deep breath, "Now, here's another one," he shoves a second needle in his arm and then removes the gag, "GHAH! Why did you-" he gets too dizzy to speak.

"That second one was just to shut you up, you'll be passing out pretty soon," Kazuki tries to keep awake, "Who-Who are you!" the man grins, "I'm your new sensei," is the last thing he hears before he passes out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 18, 2009)

*With Yuki*

The room is small and dark, though Yuki doesn't know.

Yuki is strapped to a medical table, and there are several machines surrounding her. Tubes run from several of the machines, 6 to be exact. Above where each tube connects to the machines, there's a small light. Red, blue, brown, white, and yellow.

She sits and waits.

A scientist outside the room turns to his coworker and nods. The other scientist flips a switch, causing the yellow light to flare up.

Yuki is shocked into consciousness by incredible, unbelievable pain. It feels like every cell in her body is being blasted with thousands upon thousands of volts of electricity. eventually the light dims again and the pain recedes. Another light, above a tube connected to her temples, flashes a red light. The scientist sighs and flips another switch.

A coarse scream is ripped from Yuki's throat, though this one is not as intense. It's less painful, certainly, but Yuki figures that it's only because the majority of her nerves are dead or dieing.  She glances over and sees the brown light glowing. 

After a moment the scientist ends the procedure and glances up towards the machine connected to Yuki's temples. It flashes a green sign. Yuki sighs in relief and passes out.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 18, 2009)

_Yuki got to her room, after putting her things away she got out her Nintendo DS and began to play her Pokemon Platinum game on Wifi well passed midnight with Grizzly in her lap, she did get to meet her roommates because of it._

*The next day…*

“Good thing I took today off work…”  Yuki mumbles, body absolutely sore, she was trained in Capoeira and Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu with also chakra capacity/basic physical by a very , bloodlines by a small, .  Tomarrow it’s Survival and she gets her true sensei.

_“Tell me your name girl!” A woman says, looking way up at Yuki before stabbing her and Grizzly with needles. 

“Ow…crap…Kazehana Koyuki…?” Yuki replies pulling the needles out of both of them.

“…Tch, I can’t believe I have to train one of the Kazehana.” The sensei growls, her Chihuahua’s fur ruffling as well.

“Well, may I call you Chiisai-sensei?” Yuki says, holding Grizzly in her arms.

“DON’T CALL ME SO SMALL YOU COULD SQUISH LIKE AN ANT!” The teacher exclaims.

“I-I didn’t…anyway…How about my training?”

“Fine, basics.  Take one of these.” The teacher says, giving her a rations pill.

“Ew…Okay next.” Yuki says, gagging on the rations pill.

“Flip these hand seals, Hitsuji, Ne, Inu.” The girl says, showing each hand seal, “Juujin Bunshin.” She states, the Chihuahua getting out of her sweatshirt and it becomes an exact clone.  “This is how it should be.”

“Ookay…” Yuki says, flipping the hand seals slowly after setting Grizzly down, “Juujin Bunshin.” she says, a poof of smoke, and Grizzly becomes a male Yuki on all fours.  “Wow…So that’s what I would look like if I was a boy.” Yuki mumbles, then adds, “Stand up Grizzly.”

Grizzly stands up, “Yuyu…” he whines, then collapses.

“That’s the basic reaction for dogs.  Now the other is for later.” The teacher says, then adds, “Go on to your next class.” as Grizzly becomes himself again._

“How rude she was…” Yuki mutters, then remembers her Taijutsu teacher blushing.

_“Hello class.” A man says, grabbing a pot and a wooden spoon, “I need three volunteers.”


“Oh! Oh! Oh!  ME!  Merighthere!” A girl with blue hair yells, jumping up and raising her hand.

The man chuckles at the girl, “Alright, you can have the bottles, you seem to have a lot of air in your lungs.” he says, giving the girl a bottle from a table., “Two more.  How about you, and you.” he says, pointing at Yuki and a fuchsia color hair girl with glasses.

“O-okay…” The girl with glasses mutters quietly.

“Right, you take the pot, and, you…here, a piece of grass.” The teacher says, then adds, “The rest of you get into a circle.” the rest of the class then circles, from there they are taught the martial arts of Capoeira and Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu.  “Great job class.  Now, each of you for basic physical will have to go through three-hundred push-ups, sit-ups, and jumping jacks.  Then you have to go one-on-one with me.” He finishes.  The class does as told, moaning and groaning as they have to fight one-on-one with him after finishing.

Yuki and Grizzly last for a while, but still are laid out flat on their backs.“Alright class, you may go and relax, just keep working those muscles.” he says, dismissing them._

“Man…my body hurts in places I didn’t know existed.” Yuki says as Grizzly whines.

“Yuyu…Potty now…Hungry too…” Grizzly says, almost dancing.

“Right…Go on that tree right there…and I’ll get your food.” She says, taking off the backpack she was carrying.  She pulls a small bag of puppy chow out as well as a metallic silver bowl.  She pours half of the food out, that could feed a grown dog, and puts the bag back into her pack as Grizzly comes running, devouring his food when he gets there.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 18, 2009)

((If you want to dive into the action now, just do what I did and plot no jutsu the abilities. Kiri folk can also use the Mizukage to accelerate their learning. Konoha will have someone similar.))

Spike awoke from his nap and realised it was the late evening. He looked at the clock and realised he could just about make it for his bloodline class. With great speed, far greater than he had reached before he arrived at the centre.

He found it was almost entirely automated process and found he could undergo a variety of modules at the same time. Since it was practical to do so, he did. The bloodline was by far the most interesting as he found he had a rare bloodline, thought to be extinct. The ability of Ice, though he was limited to only a few jutsu he could see great potential for this, combined with his shuriken class which greatly increased his accuracy, Spikes mind had already come up with interesting combinations to try out at a future date.

"You better guard this bloodline with your life, brat" a voice said from behind him. It was a dark cloud with red eyes. Everyone knew of him but nobody knew him. The mysterious mizukage, was said to have a bloodline that had been kept secret from the time before the country was even formed. All that was known was that he had never been hurt, or even touched. The sight of him brought Spike to his knees in respect.

"Yes Mizukage." He said bowing his head.

"That bloodline....I had thought it extinct....evidently not. You shall become a powerful asset, if you follow the right path." He said and forcibly looked into Spikes eyes.

"A dead ringer for that man. I'm surprised you do not have the sharingan, though I am pleased you have awoken the Hyouton instead." the dark voice said turning away, "If you are anything like him then you will be a great addition to the Water Country's army. *I have a special position, available to all but you must prove yourself first*. You don't have time to waste with the training." A dark smoke enveloped Spike and he felt light headed for a second. "A much more painless way to get where you want to be. Go and prove my faith in you." 

With that he disappeared, leaving Spike with many questions. Who were people referring to when they saw him. Someone famous it seemed, what was the special position and what exactly had the black smoke done to him?

After another moment, the last question was evident. It was knowledge. Spike looked at his hand. Kawarami, Henge, Soushuuha, Face copy, Ice needles and a shield, greater accuracy and higher chakra control. Totally painlessly, and he felt no adverse effects. Spike looked at his hand and clenched ir

"Not enough." he said "Nowhere near enough. I need more power."

He headed to the courtyard where he had met the Yakuza member the day before. The place was empty. It was close to midnight

"You showed up. I was about to leave but looks like you're interested."  The yakuza member said, Spike didn't know his name. He did however know Miko but had never seen her. Having tormented him the first time Spike closed his eyes then drew out Yamato and slashed quickly to his left. 

CLANG!

Steel met steel as Miko had to defend herself quickly with a kunai and Spike saw Miko for the first time. She was wide eyed in surprise. Spike stepped backwards, causing her to lose her balance slightly. SPike took the opportunity and with both hands on the atana, shifted the position and sliced the woman in half. 

Spike put back the sword in the sheath. No blood and half a second later a puff of smoke and her form was replaced by a dustbin that had been sliced in half.

"So you do not hesitate in the kill I see." The Yakuza said, "Well that's a good thing."

"What do I get if I join." Spike asked, "I am not familiar with how things work here."

"Money, women, power. License to kill, to rob, to become part of the biggest crime syndicate in the continent. Our leader has plans to expand. We already have a grip on Kiri, first the rest of the country, then the continent. What's in it for you? Whatever you want it to be."

Miko had reappeared beside the Yakuza who was now infront of Spike. He wore a black coat which had red flames on the end of the sleeves and on the edges. His cigarette was already lit by Miko, who was wearing a schoolgirl outfit.

"Keep the women and the money. I'm only interested in power." Spike said.

"Each to their own. So I take it you're in?" Spik nodded. "Good, cos otherwise I'd have had to kill you. Your first job is a simple one, a simple clearout of all the gang members of the Sigma gang. Take who you want, just don't let on that it's Yakuza. You have until tomorrow midnight. Ja na."

Spike could follow Miko's movement but the other man was too fast to see. Spike sprinted to edge of the university campus, over the wall and into the heart of the vast Kiri city, where the bright gaudy neon lights lit the night and the thousands of cars drove around, preventing silence in the capital of the Water country


----------



## Cjones (Oct 18, 2009)

Pyro said:


> *Ace*
> 
> Ace triuphantly walked down the hall of his dorm. He was soo happy with himself. After two days of sleeping outside, (actually he had ended up getting extra credit in his survival class), he had finally found his room.
> 
> ...



"Great another pansy moving in" Albel thought very annoyed.

He looked his "New" roommate over and just scoffed going back to minding his own business. While he was still bothering his sister by texting obscene and rude messages to her he began to remember one important thing.

"That book!" He shot up from his bed and began to search under it looking for his bag. It was a small green duffle bag he pulled from under the bed and began to search through. A few curse words under his breath and a few seconds rumbling through his bag and Albel found what he was looking for.

In his hand was a little red book with silver engraved letters that read "Albel" on it. A desk up against the wall at the head of Albel's bed a desk he set up for school work and what not. Ignoring the chating before his gay ass roommates Albel began to write down his thoughts.

_Today was pretty good with the occasional fun of pissing of Minori and what not, that is until I moved into my room. I thought I would be rooming by myself, but when I walked in to my dismay I had a roommate. Some useless son of a whore named "Udon" or whatever. So this batard is trying is best to piss me off and he got lucky another pansy walked in when he did saving his life.

....I've gotten this filling that I need to hurt someone? I haven't had this feeling in such a long time not since the "Accident" I wrote about when I first got this. I could be imagining things again, but who cares cause I'm through writing in you now.

Albel_


----------



## F.O.K. (Oct 19, 2009)

Kira lay on his bed, stairing up at the ceiling as the events of the earlier classes ran through his head...one in particular, from Bloodlines and you.

_Kira sat in a chair in a room in a place he did not know. He didn't even remember coming here...all he remembered was coming out of Ninjutsu class, and then BAM...he had been hit in the head with a large book, and fell unconcious onto the floor. When he woke up...he was here.

Straps were around his wrists and legs, preventing him from getting up and leaving. The chair was nailed to the floor, so hopping around in the chair was not an option. He turned his head and looked around...the whole room was dark, so it was impossible to see anything...

Out of nowhere, a woman jumped out of the sea of darkness in front of him, drabbing his face with her hands and digging her nails into it. Instinctively, Kira threw his head forward, knocking some of her teeth out...her face was so pretty, too...

She pulled away, clutching her mouth.

"Dude, what the fuck?!" she said, looking at the blood coming out of her mouth. She pressed a button on the remote, and all the lights came on, showing what looked to be a medical room.

"It was a fucking joke ass hole! Jeez..." she said, looking at him angrily.

"You call kidnapping me and strapping me to a chair a joke?!" Kira yelled, baffled at he sick humor.

"Yes!" she exclaimed. "Jeez...Well, I'm your personal Bloodlines and You teacher. Personal because studies show you have a rare bloodline not seen ever since the 5th Mizukage. Do you understand?" she spoke the last sentance very slowly, as if Kira was retarded.

"Would you unstrap me you crazy bitch?!" Kira yelled, but she shook her head.

"Nope. I'm about to give you a shot which will most likely give you the worst pain you have ever experienced in your life." she smiled as if she enjoyed imagining Kira rolling on the floor in pain.

It was then Kira noticed the syringe she was holding in her hand. He had already had a shot given to him in Chakra Control class to modify his body to be able to withstand his classes, it hurt, but it didn't sound as bad as the shot she described did. Neither did the syringe look as bad...the one she was holding had a orangish looking liquid in it...almost like extremely hot lava.

"The syringe I hold now in my hand right now contains chakra that was mechanically altered to become lava-based chakra. It had to be mechanically altered because no other known human being currently has the same bloodline as you, so it had to be put through a machine to become lava-based." she spokes her 'S' sounds with a lisp...what with her missing her front teeth and all.

"It will unlock the Lava bloodline inside of you, giving you knowledge of two new lava jutsu, and allowing you to begin using that Lava chakra and creating or discovering new jutsu."

"Let me warn you...the injection process will be pain to an extent I have never experienced...You may not even live through it..." she said this in a very dark voice.

"...On the bright side, with the 10% chance that you do live through it, you will have some bad ass jutsu! Good luck!" she said, smiling at him and giving him the peace sign.

"10%?!" Kira yelled. "Wait! I don't think I want to be a ninja anym-" she lunged at him, plunging the syringe into his neck and injecting the lava chakra into his veins.

Immediately, Kira began screaming in agony. The pain which began spreading throughout him was unimaginable...it burned his body as if he were inside of a volcano, drowning in the lava without dying. Althougn right now...he would have welcomed death...death would be an ecstacy compared to this...

But then again, Kira knew he had to survive. He came too far to die now...he struggled to survive, keeping himself from letting the darkness consume him...Kira continued to scream, as if screaming would end the pain, but it did nothing...

And then it ended. Kira hadn't noticed that he was closing his eyes, but when he opened them, he saw the woman with her hand over her mouth, this time in horror, not pain.

"Is...is it over?" Kira asked hoarsely.

"If the pain is gone, it should be...do you feel any different?" she asked. Kira thought he did...he knew something new, but he was in too much shock to know right now. He nodded.

"Can I have some water?" he asked. She nodded, walking over to a sink he could not see behind him and getting some water. When she returned, she a bucket of water in his face.

"I MEANT TO DRINK!" he yelled. She ignored him.

"While you were screaming...it looked like your entire body was on fire. Your skin was red...even the hairs on your arms and legs were burning away. Same with your clothes." she said, smiling.

Kira looked down, and when he did, he saw that all his clothes were missing. More that that, the only hair on his body was the hair on his head...

Kira screamed. "No! It'll never grow back!" he yelled. The woman starting breaking out in laughter.

"Would you please unstrap me?!" Kira asked, glaring. She unstrapped him from the chair, and he jumped up, covering his junk with his hands.

"My names Angela by the way." she said. "I'm about 18, and I will be your new Bloodlines and You and also your Element sensei." she said.

Kira finally realized what it was he knew...it was two new jutsu. Lava Stream, and Lava Bullets...and he knew how to use the Lava element too.

"Alright. Run back to your room, grab some new clothes, and hope no one notices that you're naked." She said, and with that, Kira began to run. His speed wasn't very enhanced from the shot he got in Chakra Control class earlier...people would *definitely* see him._

Kira laughed. People did see him, and he was sure his reputation would be damaged. After that when he grabbed his clothes, he had received a katana in Taijutsu class, and learned Henge and Kawarimi in Ninjutsu.


----------



## Pyro (Oct 19, 2009)

*Ace*

"Well fine Mr. Grumpy pants, I'll just go ahead and take the open bed over here," Ace said as he began to unload all of his stuff.

However he didn't have long to talk, he still had to have his meeting with the man from that letter.

_Dear Ace,

You have been selected for a particular program. Go to the park on 51st street in which I will provide you with more details._

After unloading his stuff, Ace began the walk to the mysterious meeting place. As he got closer to the park, Ace noticed there was a ninja running from a group of other ninja. It seemed that he had a quarter note on his headband. Oto. Ace remembered what he had heard from his parents right before he had left for the university.

_"Oh and Ace. Be careful of anyone from the sound village. Oto is up to no good Ace, if you ever see one, be cautious."_

The men who were chasing the sound ninja were wearing something that looked like a fan on the back of their shirts. It was an ancient symbol that branded them as law enforcement. 

The man began to run closer and closer towards ace. At this, Ace took a large breath and thought, "Guess it's time to see if all that doodling in class paid off. Doton: Earthen Maze!"

All of a sudden walls of rock sprung up from the ground all around Ace and the mysterious ninja. From a birds eye view one could see a maze that was almost an acre wide. 

The sound ninja looked around to see rock walls surrounding him. Then he looked to the right and saw an opening. He took it. It lead to another path where he took a left. Then a right, then another right, and then a left. He now had no idea where he was. He just wanted to get the hell out of there.

Ace put his hands on his knees and began to pant. He had no idea it would take that much out of him. But, after a few seconds he was back and ready to take care of business. Ace closed his eyes are let his chakra in the walls find the other chakra disturbance in the maze. "Gotcha," Ace muttered.

By the time Ace had caught up to the sound ninja, the ninja was frantic. "Turn yourself in now, and it's all over," Ace said. The ninja only responded by pulling out a kunai and charging. Slash after slash was dodged by Ace as he thought to himself, "When did I get this fast? It must have been that one weird thing I drank." In one quick motion, Ace pulled out his bo staff and knocked away the enemy's weapon. Ace then bent down and swept the ninja's legs out from underneath him. As he rested the staff on his enemy's throat the rock walls began to recede into the ground. 

The men who were chasing the sound ninja all went "poof" as they turned into smoke. Then one man came walking up to ace.

"Very impressive. It seems that they were right to offer you this position. You passed the test, you've got the job. Here's your first assignment," The man said as he tossed a manilla envelope to Ace. 

This could be interesting Ace thought to himself.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 19, 2009)

_Serena…_

Wandering the campus put Serena in awe.  The dark hours of the night, looked as if the sun was only setting.  Gone were the dark shadows that always seemed to harbor some strange beast of her imagination that always ended up being something simple.  In it’s place were the visions she would see during the late daytime hours.  The smile would be difficult, if not impossible to wipe off of Serena’s face for the moment.

Walking the campus with her three companions she checked every place she could think of that would be dark and still everything stayed as clear as a bell.  “Can you believe this guys?”  she whispered to the trio sitting on her shoulder.  “I can see…everything…”  Serena mumbled the words, amazement in her voice.  “What should we do now?”  She glanced at her shoulder before continuing on.

It wasn’t lone before she saw a guy about her age talking to what seemed to be a cloud.  “Now that is odd…” Serena whispered before ducking behind a trash bin to watch.  After a few moments he parted company with the strange entity.  “Let’s see what he is up to…”  Serena whispered to her friends before trailing the guy.  

Staying close but not to close she went everywhere he went until he again began to speak with some other people.  “Now what…” Serena mumbled staying back, unfortunately not really able to hear their voices.  “Damn it.  I want to know what is being said.”  It was then that Tom took to the air and landed near the man.  

As he spoke to these new people, it was if Serena was standing right in the middle of the conversation.  Glancing between the pair on her shoulder and the group a distance away she was startled at the turn of events.  

“It was only a matter of time.”  The black widow said laying one of her spindly spider legs on Serena’s cheek.  

“I guess she really did need that shot.”  Seamus the rat mumbled cleaning his whiskers.  

Again Serena’s eyes widened at her new found abilities.  But, before she could wonder to much the conversation broke up.  “Guess Stealth and Infiltration was a good class.  Let’s try out a bit more that we learned…”  It was then that Tom landed back on her shoulder and she took off after the guy, Spike, as he was called.  

Serena stayed near him but not close enough to be detect and headed into in alley behind him.  It was then that she began to cough and her head reeled and the impact.  The black cloud seemed to have come out of no where and engulfed her.  “What the…”

“Took you long enough.  I do believe you will be of great benefit.”  His voice seemed to echo around her.  “I have to admit.  Your bloodline is very…very interesting.  Let’s see what you will do now…”  Again her head began to swim in heaviness and she staggered forward at the jolt, landing on her knees she puked up what was left of her dinner.  “It is to be expected.  That was a lot to receive.”  His red eyes, devoid of emotion looked down at her for a moment before he began to recede.  “I will find you again when you have reached your potential.  I expect you be quick about it.  The position I have for you won’t last long.”

Serena finally caught her breath and focused her mind enough to speak the questions she had.  Unfortunately by the time she turned around he was gone.  ‘What the hell…’ She mumbled looking at the three that had dropped from her shoulder when she stumbled.  They too, seemed slightly changed though she couldn’t quite put her finger on it.  

They then quickly ran up her arm to settle back on her shoulder as Serena once again gained her feet.  “Well, let’s see if we can find that guy.  I hope we didn’t lose him.”  She said moving forward, glancing back only once before she too, jumped the wall.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 19, 2009)

Jack woke up with a start, coughing as he did so. He saw a figure walking off to his right but other than that no-one. He continued to cough hard as his windpipe attempted to eject the foriegn object lodged in it. He wasn't sure if that guy had saved his life or not but he made a note of him, in case he did.

He looked at the swimming pool again and figured he'd try it out later. Then he remembered he had a female roomate so he could practise in the comfort of his own room. Jack went on to his next classes, eager to get them out of the way

The next few hours were torture and he almost thought about skipping the whole thing. He had been subjected to horrendous visions in his Kai training, had his inner coils worked on by a chakra specialist who worked on his control and capacity. The downloading of the two taijutsu (three if you count the Hyuuga style) had given him a headache the size of a planet and his Element training almost tore him to shreds as he focussed on the Wind element.

He wearily got into bed, not realising it was the wrong one and clambering in next to Kiya. He was so out of it he thought she was a warm pillow, which he the proceeded to hug as he fell asleep. Unfortunately his senses were completely dulled and his brain went into a mini comatose, so he would not awake no matter what. 

This would be bad news for Jack.


----------



## Pyro (Oct 19, 2009)

*Blaine*

Blaine had finally made it back to his dorm. He walked down his hall and got to his room. across the hall the door was still open. Blaine walked over to it and looked inside seeing Jake and Kiya sleeping in the same bed.

"Probability of survival: not good." Was all Blaine said before he turned around and went back into his own room.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 19, 2009)

He was a tall muscular man, James Carvalhio, with greasy slicked back hair and a lovely spray on tan. He had sunglasses on and whitened teeth. He was out to withdraw some money. 

"Hello and welcome to the Bank of Konoha. How may I help you today?" the woman said smiling. The bank was a big one, wit marble floors and beautiful pillars and a painted ceiling. Oddly, it wasn't even the main branch.

"Well, you see that guy over there." James said pointing to a man with a briefcase, who waved, "He has a bomb and if you do not do EXACTLY as I say he will blow it up. Yes, that means he'll die too but guess what? He doesn't care cos he'll just go Poof! And that man over there? he has a fully auntomatic shotgun underneath that big trenchcoat of his and if there are any stragglers still alive, well, he'll shoot them in the face. Now then. If I hear one siren he'll blow. If you so much as fart without my say so, he'll blow. You understand?"

The woman nodded.

"Right then toots, in a nice and calm manner give me the money you have in that desk of yours. Then, quietly and calmly bring the manager out so I can have a word with them. Don't tip them off as to what I'm doing. Like I said, I smell anything weird, then Boom! old lady won't get to withdraw her pension, young kid won't open his first savers account and all your doting customers will curse you from the grave for letting them die."

The woman did as she was told and called the manager. 

"Yes sir, you wanted to see me?" the young man asked

"Well yes. You see I have a complaint. There's too much money in your bank and I want to rectify that..." he explained the situation again..

"Now. open the vault and bring me some sacks full of money. If any of your staf asks, tell them to go back to work."

"But I don't have the key to the..." the manager started. James simply nodded at the hooded man with the briefcase who pressed a button. There was an audible beep beep beep.

"Okok. wait here..." the manager said, soon after the beeping stopped. He went around the back and picked up the phone.

"H...hello? Police?...I...need to tell you a few things...."

At Konoha University. The job centre.

The computer was constantly flashing with lists of jobs. 

Fire at the 101 6th street, Uchiha district. Firefighters needed.
Robbery in place at Bank of Konoha, Inuzuka district. Stealth required
Cat stuck in tree. firefighters busy with blaze in Uchiha district and old lady won't leave us alone.
Bodyguard needed for celebrity. Must have style.

The list went on.

Jack was still sound asleep, his hand inadvertantly squeezing Kiya's breast. "Mmm soft.."


----------



## Kuno (Oct 20, 2009)

_Kiya…_

A soft moan escaped Kiya’s lips as she snuggled back against the warmth behind her, though her chest pushed forward against the hand as her dazed mind enjoyed the feeling.  Her dreams swam in her head as the darkness began to fade.  Another moan came from her while she pushed back even tighter against the body near her.  Her legs rubbed against each other before fling one leg back over him and she turned slightly looking into the face of Jack.

For a moment Kiya smiled softly as her mind still clung to the last vestiges of sleep.  Her eyes were warm as the face came into closer focus.  Her thoughts then turned from soft and warm to slightly confused.  A furrow appeared on her brow as her mind cleared of the exhausted sleep she had fallen into.  As the situation became clear to her, her body tensed.  “What the…”  Kiya mumbled then her eyes flashed in anger.  “Why that fucking pervert!”  She screamed jumping to her feet on the bed.  “I can’t believe…the gall…you son of a…”  Kiya couldn’t get out a complete sentence as she looked at him dumbfounded.

Unlike most of the students at the university, Kiya wasn’t told to get use to her new abilities by the particular person that helped her.  He had just sent her out of the room as she became coherent.  So needless to say, she didn’t know exactly what she was doing.  

Glaring down at Jack, Kiya’s anger flaring beyond anything she had experienced before, her body began to flicker and change without her acknowledging it.  The last form before it returned to normal was that of the girl across the hall.  “YOU BASTARD!”  Kiya screamed before kicking him in the chest and sending him flying against the wall a couple feet away.  She stood on the bed for a moment her chest heaving, she couldn’t believe she had sent him that far.  For a moment she almost went over to him to see if he was okay, but then she remembered where his hands had been and her face reddened again.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Oct 20, 2009)

*LAST NIGHT*

Inka glares at the newcomer, “Fuck…” She growls, “No I don’t think so, we needed a damn roommate any way.” She then went back to reading.

_*The next day…*_

“Shit!  What do you want me to do Ma‘am?” Inka says, tears in her eyes, her boss having set a large metal cylinder on her foot.

“You need to unwind a bit, relax a little.” The boss says playfully, gathering a mixture of chemicals.

“What’ve we got today?” Inka grunts, picking up the cylinder off her foot.

“Setting up for a rock concert tonight.  They want as much as they can get.  And they’ll pay well.  Since it‘s just the two of us, we‘ll split the pay after the price of our chemicals are taken out.”  Her boss says.

“Great.  Now, isn’t it this and this…for what they want Ivy?” Inka asks, bending down and looking up at her boss.

“NO!” Ivy replies, slamming Inka in the head three times with a heavy duty metal chair…Would’ve been a fourth if Inka didn’t melt a hole in it with her ignited chakra.

“What the fuck was that for damn it!?” Inka growls, holding her head still.

“Because you’ve yet to have the pyrotechnician’s initiation.” Ivy says, a grin on her face, “You’ll not just be an assistant now, but a partner in the field.” She says, smearing charcoal on Inkas face then taking off.  

“You little-!” Inka says, wiping the charcoal off her face and charging after Ivy growling.  Eventually tackling Ivy in the side, both tumbling to the ground, actually laughing after a few minutes.

“Well, we got to go back to work.” Ivy says, laughing.

“Yeah.” Inka says as she gets up and dusts herself off, then the pair begin working again.


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 20, 2009)

*Last Night*

Heero sheathing his sword, "I guess you are my roomate, great." Heero walks to his bed as he glance at her for a second and turns his back to start unpacking.

*The next day*

Heero walks on to the grounds and lits a cigarette and jumping into a tree, as he starts thinking back to his classes for the day and starts training.

Heero went into a room, "take a seat and state your name" a man says. "Wufei Heero" Heero replies as metal straps around his arms and legs. "Afraid" the man ask? "You wish" Heeero replies. The man went over to get a syringe and making sure the needle is sucure and the man took Heero's arm and injecting him with the liquid. " Unusally most people screams in pain" the man says as he unstraps Heero from the chair. Heero unsheaths his kanata and attacks the man as the man pulls out his own kanata and clash  kanatas as a nerse went behind Heero and took another  syringe to knock him out and was put into another room : I will inform the Elements sensai, that Wufei Heero has a bad reaction to shots" the man says to the nerse.


Missing his next two of classes Summoning and Stealth Heero wakes up in a room "Where am I" Heero ask himself? "You can go to your next class the nerse says. "Geez, you want me to die today" Heero says and leaves the room to his third class and enters the room to meet his Genjutsu sensai as she gives him commands to show the class different Genjutsu tech, as the teacher showers the class how to use fog to the users mind and the teacher dissappears, " Class is dissmiss" Heero says. 

Heero went to his last class Elemental, "Kill me today, women" Heero says coldly. "I was the one who did not had a bad reaction, get on the table  and lie down" the lady says sharply. Heero gets on the lady table and went over to a computer and hits a button as she grabs a syringe that is fill with a blue liquid amd inserts a needle to the syringe and stabs Heero's other arm as he feels all the liquid in his body leaves his body and passes out on the table. Later when he wakes up, "can you unstrap me and hand me a towl" Heero ask and the lady unstrap him as a vicious wind blow Heero crashing into a wall. " I said towel, not a tornado" Heero says as he gets up. "Go change and do whatever you want" the lady says. Heero rand back to his room, grabbing new clothes and went into the bathroom and change, and left the room to be back later.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 20, 2009)

Spike walked amongst the busy streets of Kiri. He had started off on the main road, with the blinding neon lights and the smells of the numerous restaurants and the chatter of the countless people around him. His eyes were focussed on his phone, which had been programmed to get to the Sigma gangs hideout. He took a left down an alley and immediately the atmosphere changed. This was Kiri, the bright lights was just a facade for the underworld, which was growing more and more. Spike knew this all too well.

The alleys were filled with sin. Women dressed in ways to try and entice men to part with their money in exchange for sex, the crowds of youth teeming together, waiting to rob and even kill those that looked at them funny. Drug dealers, prostitutes, gangs, weapon merchants.

"This is no place a woman." Spike said without turning around. He had been aware that someone was following him but only in the last 2 minutes and that was by sheer chance. Whoever she was, she could hide her presence well, the only reason he saw her was due to a passing bus reflecting her image through one of the windows. 

"Leave, I have no interest of looking after someone on this mission." Spike said flatly. It wasn't malicious, simply an emotionless decision based on his previous encounters with women.

--------------------------------------------

Jack got up from hitting the wall and was totally dazed.

"Look here booby mcbreast-a-lot" he was trying to say Kiya but his tourettes was in fine form, "I dunno why you freaking pillows hit me but the walrus don't like it when you take sherbert."

Clearly he was out of it. "I'm going to bed you bastard and if your little pigtails try to start the ferrets iguana again I'm gonna have to go chocolate dinosaur on yo ass!"

He staggered into his room, but tripped and threw his arms forward. Kiya could see where the hands were going but couldn't react fast enough as they pressed hard on both her knockers.

"KYAAAAH!" She screamed and punched him hard in the face. His taijutsu training saved him from being instantly killed.

Jack flew out of the room, straight into Minoris room, crashing through the door as Kiya smacked the holy hell out of him. His eyes opened as he looked around the unfamiliar room. Minori was on her phone texting when the white haired adult crashed through her door and smashed into her cupboard.

Jack stood up, having regained his senses

"Hey Kiya! What the hell?!" He felt something on his head. A pair of white underwear. "Hm, who's are these?" He said stretching them and then using the elastic to stretch them and fire them at Kiya. The underwear hit her in the face, mostly because she had a look of "Jack, stop for heavens sake!" About her.

Jack slowly turned around to see Minori.

"Oh! So they're you're panties. Um...well...they were nice!" He said backing away towards the door. "Yep, clean too! Say what fabric softener do you use? They smelled really..." at which point Jack turned to run, fleeing for his life.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 20, 2009)

"So his element is water? With these new found abilities I feel I may have to keep an eye on Albel. A repeat of what happened years ago would be pleasant no one here-"

Minori's thoughts were aburptly cut off as the door to her room came flying off...again. A man flew right by her eyes into a cupboard she had set up with a dazed expression on her face. Minori stared at him and then turned her head out to see a fuming girl standing out in the hallway. She looked to be pissed off and beyond mad, but her expression seemed to falter as she began to take in what just happend.

"Hey Kiya! What the hell?!"

Something deep inside Minori had convinced her to let it slide and just ignore it, but all rational thinking left her mind as she noticed her underwear hanging from her Neighbour's head. It wasn't that her underwear was on his head that pissed her off it was what he did with her underwear that pissed her off.

Minori watched as the bastard who shall now be referred to as "Victim" shot her underwear loike a slingshot out the door and into the face of Kiya as she heared him call her.

Jack slowly turned around to see Minori.

"Oh! So they're you're panties. Um...well...they were nice!" He said backing away towards the door. "Yep, clean too! Say what fabric softener do you use? They smelled really..." at which point Jack turned to run, fleeing for his life.

"Your not getting away" She seethed in anger jumping out of the bed as if a hunt was on. She dashed out right behind him snatching up a dumbfounding *Kiya* in the process. Minori wasn't a forgetful or forgiveful person. Albel had saved him the first time from that "She-bitch" comment he made a while back, but this time he wouldn't be so lucky.

"Your helping" she ordered.

The chase was on.

-Albel-

He had left the dorm a while ago after over flowing the sink for a few laughs, which meant he was pretty much bored. During his whole flooding the bathroom spectacle there was a new's break about Konoha Bank being robbed. Albel took this as a wonderful oppurtunity to go into the city and to test out his new abilites.

"I'm starting to like the shinobi life" Albel smirked jumping faster than the normal human eye could see as he jumped from rooftop to rooftop. He wanted to take the car, but Minroi had the keys and no telling where that would lead.

A few minutes later Albel spotted the bank and the huge crowed more like mob of cop cars surronding the building. Albel pushed himself off the ground onto the roof of the buidling and then jumped into the alleway right next to it.

"Now let's put these abilites to the test."


----------



## Pyro (Oct 21, 2009)

*Blaine*

Was it too much to ask for some peace and quiet? Now, for the second time this week, his door had been broken down and his roommate was angry. The neighbor girl had even gotten involved this time too. Oh well, this could probably be useful for his research.

Blaine stood up from his desk and walked in the direction the group had gone. While walking he pulled out a handheld device. On the device was a blinking dot with the word Jack on it. It was a good thing that Blaine had placed a tracking beacon in Jack's neck when he was laying in his own puke.

"Evidence shows that this encounter is sure to be entertaining."



*Ace*

Ace was walking back from his encounter with the FBI agent. This sure was a great way to make money and practice his new abilities at the same time.

As he was walking he saw three people running, and one person walking, towards him. It looked like they were all chasing one guy and he seemed to be running for his life. 

Ace thought quickly, "Doton Earth Wall!" and all of a sudden a wall appeared behind the man and his pursuers. 

"Come this way!" And they were off.


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Oct 21, 2009)

With Goku

It was time to get a job and so Goku headed out, with his trusty sidekick baby monkey on his shoulder he set out.He had thought long and hard about it, mostly because he didn't really wanted to go find a job but since he simply didn't have the luxury to not work he had eventually decided on becoming a firefighter.

"You see, the chicks dig fireman."Goku told Saru, the both of them giggled briefly."And on top of that, Firefighters are heroes, and I'm made out of the stuff hero's are made from....Wait, did I get that wrong?.....That made sense right?"Saru just shrugged."Alright, let's go save some lives!"He shouted in the middle of a crowded hallway and then stormed trough the sea of people that were obstructing his path.

With Majin

He was together with his roommates, Rikka and old friend and fellow Tsume clan member and Shishou, a puppet-nin that they had met here.
"Why do we need a job?"Rikka whined to Majin, the Tsume clan was decently wealthy and Majin and Rikka were their favored children so the clan was extra generous when it came to their allowances.

"Well not everyone has that luxury."Shishou whined.

"I'm not forcing you Rikka, I'm just doing this to build up my social network."This confused the two others."The mafia holds great power here, I intend to acquaint myself with them, it'll come in hand.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 21, 2009)

Jack.

The man in the white sweatshirt may well have saved his life as Minori and Kiya came charging at him. The Earth wall seemed solid enough.

"Hey dude, thanks! That crazy bitch is like a witch in Left 4 Dead. You played it. Honestly. You startle her and she'll come running after you, nothing can stand in her way, not even some walls!" 

It was then the wall started to show cracks.

"Uh...dude...." Jack said wide eyed. The wall suddenly exploded.

"Gyyah! Move!" he said diving out the window in his own room, breaking the glass. From the corner of his eye he saw the janitor once again, holding a door and a pane of glass and a cupboard. He made a note to give him a christmas bonus. 

Jack was now out in the open as he landed with a thud onto the pavement. Minori was within grabbing distance of him, Jack's reflexes (which he didn't know he had), kicked in and he jumped out of the way and flipped, twisted and turned, landing in a tree.

"Holy shit! what was that?!" he said surprised at his own aglity. He had written down that he wanted to be lithe and agile but this was incredible. Ace was the same as he too avoided the attack, however he was more aware of his abilities. Minori on the other hand was not as mobile but she knew what she was good at and she straight up kicked the tree. Jack felt the whole thing shake and then tumble

"Whoa!" Jack said, leaping off the tree along with Ace. The tree had crushed someone's car as the alarm went off. 

Jack wasn't wasting anytime and sprinted away, with Ace dodging the car door Minori had pulled off and thrown at him. 

"We have to get out of the university and into the city where we can hide, from the Witch She-Hulk!" Jack shouted

Kiya was also running after him and whilst she didn't as mad, in fact she looked rather hesitant to get fully angry, Jack felt she was chasing him because she was told to and that she figured it would be good practise. Either way, if he got caught it would be game over.

He ran, out pacing Minori but Kiya wasn't too far behind. He went around the huge lunch cafeteria building towards the main gate of the university. However as he passed the far wall of the cafeteria, a huge hole exploded out of it as Minori had literally gone right through the building as a shortcut and smashed through the walls as she did so.

"Honest to shit I don't know why you're mad at me calling you a she-hulk!" he said barely avoiding the debris. Kiya leaped at him like some jungle cat, Jack dodged by following her leap backwards, doing a backward somersault as he did. Kiya twisted and landed on her feet. Minori threw a punch at Jack who jumped back and looked down in horror at the crater.

"Oh the hell with this!" Jack shouted.  The chase continued out into Konoha. They were unwittingly heading straight for the scene of a police/gang shoot out.


----------



## Sanbi (Oct 21, 2009)

*With Rin...*

As the first daylight hit the earth and the songs of bird filled the air Rin slowly got up.

"What the hell why are there... Holy Shit I'm locked up in bars!"

As she first realized her whole room was jammed up with bars and she couldn't get out.

"That damn cop..."

_The day before....

"Rin this will be the cop, excuse me police officer, that will be your chaperone for your college life."

"Hold up, this guy will be the cop following me, and I thought you said only for today" Rin exclaimed 

"Actually I will only be with you..." The police officer piped up, but no one heard him.

"The university can't do that, I haven't committed a felony in 3 years" "That they know of" she added in her mind. "Besides I've finished parole."

" The campus rules clearly state that...." the police officer started but was cut off again

"Well I have to be going if you have any problems just ask Gust here, be warned he is also a shinobi." The spokes lady explained, starting to walk away.

"Hmph, so.... where is he." she asked curiously

"Down here." 

Now that she actually saw him saying she was surprised was an understatement. Jaws open she realized he was about 4 foot 8 and very,very, small.

"How did you become a shinobi?" Rin asked 

"Long story" Gust said
"Now we must be getting to my office, you will have to stay there behind bars for tonight."

"You can't..."

It was Gust's turn to cut "Sorry only protocol"

"Asshole" Rin yelled extremely pissed, with eyes blazing she threw a punch.

"*Sigh* why me?" He quickly dodged the punch got behind Rin and knocked her out cold.
_

"Come on out ya go" said Gust opening up the barred door, and when in view threw cold water on Rin, while lying on the bed.

*Grrrr* "Fine lets go to my dorm i'll escort you but farther away, as to not disturb you. First class is Taijutsu in 20 minutes, bye bye." He said disappearing quicker than the naked eye can see.

*Hmph* "I hate it when he does that" Rin exclaimed getting dressed and then getting her bags and heading out the door.

When at her room she opened it to find another person inside.

"Oh.... Hi I guess."


----------



## Cjones (Oct 21, 2009)

Needless to say Minori was relentless and never let up the chase. She knew she wouldn't be able to catch up with him through speed which wasn't her strong point as she had a physical problem. That didn't stop her from playing to her strength literally as she bulldosed and plowed through anything that stood in her way.

Then an odd thing happened some guy put up a gaint earth wall infront of her as if it would really slow her down. After exploding through the wall as if she was a heat seeking missle Minori became a woman possessed as a stranger interferred and even help her "Victim" almost escape from her. She began to leave a trail of utter destruction behind her even so much going straight through the cafeteria wall.

The girl Kiya was a ahead of her, but not by much. The chase lead them from the university into the city, but something was strange. Minroi noticed that no one seemed to be totally aware of their of them infact one woman even commented:

"What a strong breeze. Didn't think it would be this windy out today?" 

Strange though it was she had to continue the task at hand. Not slowing down Minori reached out to grab anything her hands could get a hold on. Various items went flying through the air at Jack and friend such as a: mailbox, numerous chairs, tables and in a desperate attempted she happened to grab some  who seemed to be wearing a two piece much to small for her. The force which she threw these items was anything, but human.

"Hopefully this will slow them down some...if not-"

-Albel-

Albel had managed to sneak into the bank from the back door by slicing the things off it's hinges with his katana. From a tip he learned in stealth class Albel began walking walking on the ceiling toward the front of the bank. Not only was this a more quiet apporach as he wouldn't have to worry about tripping over anything:

"Hell this is cool" He said under his breath.

After wondering through the an area of the bank with dim light he appeared at the sight of the robbery.

"I'm guessing I was in the back room. Now let's see what's going on." 

Albel took in his surrondings and saw a man at the counter flirting with a female clerk while waving a gun and then another man by the vault.

"Guess this as good a time as any I suppose."

Closing his eyes Albel began to concentrate using the new ability he had learned from stealth. This ability made him a sensoring ninja, but a speical as it was unlike most others. It was called the Mind eye of Kagura and with it he could see there was more than one robber and even stranger? He could tell they were all the same person.

Once he establshed each location he thought back to the news report.

_"Now there's suppose to be someone holding a bomb, but I have no idea who that person is....wait? Why do I care to begin with? I came her for different reasons than to help these people."_

With that said he's eyes turned to the vault that was open and being pilfered.

_"Perfect!"_


----------



## Alisdragon (Oct 21, 2009)

Alis looks up as she sits up and move her black hair from her face and looks at Rin, "Hi". The two snakes rattle their tails, "is that warning or they are a little weird from the classes. "Where have you been" Alis ask as she gets of the bed as the two snakes wrap around her arms and slither upward. "So we are room mates, okay" Alis felt like she was drag through hell and made it back alive. "So who are you and whats your name" Alis ask?

A bird landed on the window seal with a small camera around its neck look at Alis and the people at a government office is watching. "Why are we watching her, when she cause no trouble at all" A women says to a man. "Because of her family and its past" the man says as they continue watching. "Watch it Alis as started her ninja training" The women says. "I know and she is good, but I am still curious about her" the man says."Curious kills the cat" the lady says and the man nodded.

Alis sense something and sees the bird and runs to the window smashing her fist through it as the two black diamond snakes bite into the bird and killing it.


----------



## Pyro (Oct 22, 2009)

*Ace*

It seemed as though the earth wall hadn't worked. At least not one with that much chakra put into it. But if he made too many more with more chakra, he wouldn't have enough energy to run if it failed.

"JEEZ don't you know when you see a witch, you TURN OFF THE FREAKING FLASHLIGHT! That's a one-hit knockdown!"

As Ace and Jack ran past the park, Minori grabbed a giant tree limb and chucked it at the duo. Ace turned and saw the projectile and whipped out his bo staff. As the branch got closer Ace ducked down to dodge and then swung at the branch knocking it off course as to not hit either man. 

"Doton: Earth Wall!" This time Ace put in twice as much chakra into the wall as last time. it was only about 50 yards wide but it would at least give the two a better head start.

"This is what I get for helping."


----------



## Kuno (Oct 22, 2009)

_Serena?_

Following the man became more of a game to Serena.  She didn?t understand complete why she was doing, only that it really tested her new abilities.  Hiding behind cans, people, signs, anything that was a little bigger than herself as she spun and dodged was invigorating to say the least.  For once she enjoyed being out amongst the people.  

It took a while but eventually he noticed her.  As he spoke her heart raced and she looked around for something to hide behind even though she should have been completely concealed by the shadows.  ?I-I?? Serena stuttered before standing straight.  ?For what you have planned??  She began her voice faltering slightly, only to strengthen once Seamus bit her shoulder slightly.  

A sharp hiss escaped her at the bite and she stepped forward.  Her eyes seeing perfectly around them.  ?For what you have planned you might need help.?  Taking another tentative step forward, she spoke again, her voice becoming stronger.  ?You see, I can be useful, not a hindrance.  I can see in this darkness as if it was still day.?  She then glanced at her shoulder at the trio.  ?I can also see and hear from a distance and around corners.  Something you wouldn?t be able to do??  She let the offer of help hang in the air, waiting for his response, a word of acceptance could gain Serena?s loyalty.


_Kiya?_

Running in front of Minori, Kiya swerved from side to side as the projectiles flew through the air at the pair of men.  She weaved between people as she ran trying to think of something faster than she was though for a moment the heat of the chase had her mind a bit void of those thoughts.  As the earth wall went up before her she skidded to a halt in front of it.  ?Not time for the fun to be over??  She grinned flipping a couple of hand signs.  ?I remember you from class!?  she yelled hitting the ground with her hand causing another wall of earth to raise in front of the men.

_Earlier?

?Today we will be learning the Earth wall.  It is a basic defensive move for anyone that has an earth based element??  The sensei began to speak to the class.

With a sigh, Kiya tried desperately to remember the hand signs.  Though her mind was a bit hazy because of the injections, or rather the way she had received the injections.  But, eventually she got it down and was able to make a massive wall before her. 

?Good.  Good.?  The sensei had said walking by looking at Kiya.  A slight scowl of concern creased her brow as she put a hand on Kiya?s shoulder.  ?You don?t look so hot.  First days can be hard.  Why don?t you get some rest.?  

Kiya nodded and left the class though she needed to at least get to her medical class, it was her major after all._

Spinning on her heals she ran for the end of the wall in front of her, hoping that the wall she had thrown up would detain them a bit.  She was passed her anger and now, unlike Minori, was only enjoying the game.  

Her mind raced for something fast though she wasn?t quite sure why?

_Earlier?

As the needles left her body, Kiya laid on the table shuttering from the burning pain that coursed through her body.  Her eyes rolled and it was as if she was having a massive seizure.  ?I know you don?t understand me right now.  Nor will you actually remember this incident.  But, your mind will retain the information.?  Mikael said walking forward nonchalantly.  ?With your particular blood-line you can change your form at will.  Not with that Henge crap they teach most of us.  But, actually change your entire body to whatever you imagine!?  His hands hit the table on either side of Kiya?s head making her jump as he growled slightly.  ?No one will even know it?s you?Disgusting?? He snarled before he started walking away.  ?All you have to do is imagine it.?  He glared at the floor before tossing the next words over his shoulder.  ?I hate Asasames??_

Half way along the wall Kiya thought of the fastest thing she could.  ?Cheetah?? She said the words breathlessly, for a moment she felt slightly dizzy, and her body began to ache slightly.  Kiya almost stopped for fear that something was really wrong with her.  But, a few moments later she felt more invigorated then she had ever before and pushed herself faster, hitting a speed she didn?t realize she could.  Taking the corner around the wall that had formed she sprinted toward the men just as Minori slammed through this second wall.  

The chunks of earth spread out behind Kiya, in the lithe cat form, as Minori glared from the hole.  With a quick pounce Kiya?s claws and teeth attempted sink deep into their ?victim?s? ass.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 22, 2009)

Spike.

The girl seemed timid and whilst her talents could be useful, he had no room for hesitancy or mercy. They were essentially heading into an enemy's base who had unknown weapons and they didn't even know how many of them they were. Spike continued to walk forward.

"Do as you please. However don't expect me to come and save you if you get into trouble." Spike said, confident of his new abilities.

The pair headed deeper into the alley, with each passing step, the night got darker, as did the eyes that watched them. Spike probably would have been nervous if he could feel any emotion but as it was he calmly walked past the taunts and horrific acts as if they were not happening. Some woman was getting the shit kicked out of her in a garage. Spike paid it no attention.

They reached a door, the phone beeped to tell them they had reached their destination. The door was bolted shut, Spike was about to slice through it when Serena piped up.

"Wait, I can do some recon. I'm sure you're not as thick skulled as to slice through the door and charge in there without a plan."

Spike kept his hand on his sword for a second and then let go.

"Very well." He said backing away and allowing Serena to take point.

---------------------------------------

"What the?" Jack said slamming into a wall just before he was about to leave the university. "Ace! What you do that for?!" He shouted at his fellow fugitive.

"Wasn't me!" He protested, looking at the Earth wall infront of him

"We need to...aaaarrgh!" Jack was interrupted by a cheetah suddenly appearing around the massive wall ace had created behind them. It was fast, however Jack was faster still, unknown to him he could dodge bullets so a cheetah, whilst freaking scary was avoidable.

The charge to his ass was however a feint as Kiya bounced on the wall she had created and stood on top of it.

"You're not getting past me!" She smiled mischieviously. It was true, the wall infront was blocking their exit and with Kiya looking down at them it was difficult to go round the side of it.

"Ah crap...." Jack said looking around

"Jack. You did all the modules right?" Ace said patiently

"Yeah, so?" Jack replied not sure what Ace was getting at.

"So...did you learn anything?" Ace asked waiting for Jack to get it.

"Oh yeah! I learned to use my byakugan, oh and some neat ninjutsu and taijutsu and even an element!" Jack said excitedly. "Why?"

"Oh I don't know, just in a situation where we are running for our lives, maybe....just MAYBE it could prove useful!" Ace said looking at the dumbass.

"Oooh yeah." Jack said as it dawned on him. "Uh ok, so I do this, then this and I..."

Jack once again tried to use his byakugan and whilst he didn't throw up this time was incredibly disorientated and didn't know which way he was facing. It took him a few vital seconds to get used to it as Minori had succesfully broken through the wall.

Jack looked at her and saw through her clothes.

"Oh shit, this is no good!" He said staring and unable to move at the sight. He focussed some more and saw her chakra points.

"That's better. Awesome sauce!" He said

"Awesome sauce?" Kiya asked confused.

Jack shrugged his shoulders. He knew how to use the taijutsu but he didn't really want use it, especially considering he was just getting used to his powers. His Byakugan saw an opening directly below them. Jack tore off the manhole cover which was covering the accesss to the sewers. The smell hit him as looked down

"Aw dude." The girls saw that they were about to make an escape. "Fucking Jump dude!" Jack yelled at Ace and leaped into the darkness.


----------



## Pyro (Oct 23, 2009)

*Ace*

To jump or not to jump. That was the question. "Aw hell! Here I go!" And Ace jumped down the manhole. Down the hole there was a river of some smelly liquid with two dry paths on each side. During the fall, Ace pushed down his staff and once it touched the bottom of the water aced balanced with one hand on top of it leaving him completely dry. With a quick handspring he was on the path. All the while Jack, who was standing in the middle of the sludge, stared at him angry that he was the only one wet, and smelly.

"Lets get out of here. That crazy cat lady probably doesn't like water, but the she-hulk looks like nothing is going to stop her. By the way, what the hell did you do to piss them off so bad?"

*Blaine*

Blaine had already seen where this was going. As he looked down at his tracking device he saw that they were heading towards a manhole. In his notebook it said that the girl named Kiya was a user of the Earth element. Blaine would already be waiting at the end of the sewer tunnel by the time the duo gets out.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 24, 2009)

_Serena…_

Nodding slightly Serena stepped forward, kneeling near the door.  “Now…show me what is going on in there…,” she said to the trio ever so softly while setting her hand on the grimy cement.  She ignored the cigarette butts, mud, used condoms, and everything else that littered the alleyway around them.  The three quickly moved down her arm and spread out.

The cockroach immediately scuttled under the door and weaved his way through the smoke filled room to the base of the table.  Deftly avoiding the feet of the men that were playing a game of poker.  Tom climbed the leg of the table and clung next to the lip.  Serena began to listen to what was going on.

Carla followed Tom under the door but moved along the wall, quickly using her eight legs to gather a perch in the corner of the room.  No one seemed to see or even care that yet another spider had joined the ranks of many in this run down building.  Serena began to watch what was going on.

The rat did not follow the others preferring to move up the wall and in through a crevice in the wall.  Scrambling through the dusty walls, he began to find the other vermin that infested the building, finding out exactly what the layout was for the building.  How many were in that tight little group and were the leader was.  Serena began to know everything.

As the creatures moved away from her, she looked back at the man that she stalked through the city, surprised at his quick acceptance of her.  In addition, even more astonished that he watched to her not with the disgust she was used to but as if this was a sight, he would see everyday.  No surprise, no curling of the lip, only as dispassionate as watching someone unremarkable walk by.  With a shake of her head, Serena began to sense what her friends did.

From Carla’s eyes, she could see a total of fifteen in the room behind the door.  Eight of which were playing a game of poker.  With Tom’s hearing, she could tell that they were starting to get angry because one man seemed to be winning the most.  Accusations of cheating were being heard.  They were even going so far as to accuse the other seven that were lazing around watching.  As Carla moved slowly across the ceiling, so that she wasn’t noticed, Serena saw the weapons they carried.  The amount of firepower made her eyes widen in fear.

Seamus on the other hand was sending her flashing images of what was beyond the immediate entrance of what appeared to be a den of thieves.  Four more rooms lay beyond this one.  The first three containing seven heavily armed men.  The last seemed to be the head honcho of the group.  He was barking orders at the four that stood before his desk.   “It sounds like they will be moving soon…”  She whispered to him.  “The room beyond this door contains fifteen men, they are lazing about playing cards or smoking pot or cigarettes.  The three rooms behind this contain about seven each, they are just milling about.  Again heavily armed.  The final room seems to be the big boss.  He is ordering four others to get the rest moving.  That seems to be forty-one in total.”  She glanced at the stone-faced man before shuttering.  “Wait…make that forty-two.  Apparently, there is guy in the bathroom.  Seamus seems to think he had some bad tacos.”  She tried not to gag as her senses were assailed the same way Seamus’ were.  “That she be enough for you.”


_Kiya…_

The whiskers on Kiya’s face twitched as she watched them dive down into the sewers.  ‘Why didn’t I see that…’ She growled to herself before jumping to the ground below.  Her form changing back to her own, the dizzy feeling and aches again invading her senses to her, for  some unknown reason.  ‘Maybe I should get that checked out…’ she thought as her feet hit the ground.  She walked to the hole in the ground and shuttered slightly.

“That’s disgusting.  Go figure they would go in there…”  Kiya said kneeling down and peering into the gaping hole.  The stench of what was down there almost over whelmed her senses as she leaned back and looked at Minori.  “We’re not going after them…are we?”  She asked the woman that stormed forward and was now looking into the same hole Kiya knelt near.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 25, 2009)

The fake tanned man and all his kage bunshins had the entrances covered, they had each taken a hostage. The one by the bomb had taken a woman with a face mask. Most people wore these, especially recently with the media attention on Swine flu. Sonozaki Mion, wanted criminal for multiple counts of homocide, terrorism, kidnapping and a whole bunch of other things had hidden her identity thanks to the paranoid nature of the people in the Fire country.

She was about to unleash her powers onto the arrogant man, who had been very rough with her. Then she was aware of another person in the building. Her element was water and she had fine tuned it to the point that she could feel the water in people. Her eyes watched the young man waiting for a chance to strike but was hesitant. Obviously, straight out of Konoha U.

She was curious as to what this young man was capable of. Naturally the problem was the bomb, the armed men were more like a nuisance. 

The manager had taken two of them into the vault where they were taking oodles of cash. The men were distracted, giving Mion time to use her bloodline ability, one that she had been given by the Fire Country as part of an experiment. They dare not try it on their own soldiers and funded Oto for military programmes. She was the result of one such experimentation. A unique contract with the shinigami himself. She was essentially able to control the dead. It was an extension on the research they used on the akatsuki member Hidan, who was still alive in some basement.

For it to be an advantage here, she would need dead people. The kage bunshin behind her was no good, but she had a plentiful supply around her. Faster than the untrained eye could see, 4 needles found their mark on two men. The needles were laced with a highly effective poison, only if injected into the brain. The two needles were imbedded into the two men's heads and the two father died within a second. 

Mion performed a variety of handseals, after drawing her own blood and gently put her hand on the ground, summoning the giant death god. Its cold bone fingers jabbed into her chest and grabbed the two men she had her eye on. The souls went through Mions body and into the shinigami, giving her control of the dead men for a while. 

The whole process took around 5 seconds, meaning the would be bank robbers were unaware of the goings on. The two dead men, both in smart suits, walked and acted as a normal person would. Mion knew everything about them, having had their souls inside her. Her slaves sprinted at the bomb carrier, Mion having already deftly liberated him of the briefcase. Mion threw the briefcase to the oncoming zombie, who sprinted towards the exit. 


The tanned man started to shout in alarm but his mouth was shut by Mion's claw like hands, and his hands were held, to stop him releasing the jutsu by the other zombie. The three of them went into the toilets, relatively unseen except by the other hostages, who were keeping their mouths shut. The other clones were busy taking the money from the vault, too confident of their powers. They weren't shinobi, merely thugs with a bit of power.

Mion stood over the tied up bunshin and removed her mask, revealing a sick and twisted grin.

"Kage bunshin hm? Here's a fun fact. You know that the bunshin will transmit all their memories into the original?" She knelt by his crotch and unbuckled his belt and took off his trousers and underwear. "Unfortunately, you don't seem to be able to take much in the way of damage because of your tiny chakra reserve, but there are things I can do to you which will take with you to your grave."

Mion looked at the zombie, who unbuckled his trousers too, lifted him and bent him over and started ...having relations with him. His muffled yelps were unheard as the zombies boxers had been stuffed into his mouth. Mion then started slicing bits off the zombie, showing the rape victim the horrible pieces and smearing his face with the guts and blood. The scene would last long after the incident in the bank was over.

----------------------------------

Spike thought for a moment as Serena gave her report.

"41. Given that we are still relatively new to our abilities, perhaps the direct approach is not so prudent." Spike looked around and saw a ventilation shaft higher up on the wall. He pointed to it.

"Hm." Serena said as she put her right foot on the wall having activated her chakra. Using what she had learned in the stealth class, she carefully took off the gridle and climbed in.

"Take out as many as you can without being detected. My strength does not lie in stealth I'm afraid, I will however take the more direct approach once you call for it. I shall wait here." Spike said.


----------



## Cjones (Oct 25, 2009)

-Minori-

She waved her hand aimlessly at Kiya which was a simple way of telling her "Hell no."

"I've got an idea" she said monotone voice as she pulled out her cellphone. Minori began to walk in the general direction the sewer would take the two boys. With the plan she had in mind they wouldn't get to far before she saw them again.

"Walk with me Kiya, but stay away from the manholes."

Kiya looked at her in confusing and a little amusement as she walked beside her down the street.

The recipient of the call finally picked up after 4 rings.

"I need a favor."

-Albel-

Slowly he made his way into the vault with the two robbers uknown of his presence. Through the use of his sensory techinque he could tell they were clones. It was difficult to tell them apart, because they shared the same type of chakra, but there was this faint aura Albel was picking up that tipped him off about them being clones which was the fact that each individual had less chakra than the other which was common which shadow clones no matter how identical they were.

"Listen dude I know you don't want your bank to go....Kaboom and what not so I would advise you the hurry up."

The robber twirled his gun around non-chalantly as another clone and the bank manager poured money into duffle bags.

"You know I'm all for a little theft myself, but you worthless pieces of trash your going to have to hand the money over."

Albel stood infront of the vault door with a rather sadistic smirk on his face showing the fun he was getting out of this. The manager of the bank looked to Albel with pleading eyes, but this went unoticed by the young man. The leader of the robbery in progress and the person which the clones originated from stepped foward.

"Looks like I got me a hero here huh?" The man cocked a shotgun and pointed it at Albel who's smirk never faltered.

"I'm gonna kills ya here and now kid."

"Well if your going to kill me can I atleast know your name?" Albel asked cocking his head to the side. The man simply muttered James in harmony with the pulling of the trigger of the shotgun. Half of Albel's head was blown off, but to the manager's horror who fainted from never seeing anything like that in real life and the robbers dismay and horror...Albel simply laughed.

Catching James off guard Albel charged into him and on impact exploded into flock of bats that swarmed James and his clone.

"A simple genjutsu, but affective none the less."

He watched as James and his clone swatted away bats that weren't even there as Albel went in for the kill. At blinding speed he cut James clone into and in a puff of smoke it disapeared and gut checked the real James with his gauntlet knocking him unconscious. 

Taking the precious time he had Albel placed the manager and James body in a poisition that would give the manager credit for catching the criminal. Meanwhile Jack grabbed the 6 duffle bags of money prepping himself for his escape.

"SOMEBODY HURRY AND GET THE COPS I'VE GOT THE ROBBER ON THE ROPES!" He yelled from inside the vault hoping one of his employees or a customer would take the bait.

Thankfully they did and as the cops began to flood the bank Albel ran vaulting over the counter and out the front door faster than the eye could see.

"Hahahaha....My parents always told me being a shinobi would be a great experience, but this is better than anything I could have-."

He was interrupted as he phone began to buzz having put it on vibrate. Albel ducked into a nearby alleway pulling out his phone and checking the caller ID which flashed "Minori."

"This better be....the park? Well......" Albel poked his head from out the alleyway and glanced around catching the park in the distance a good ways from where he was at.

"I can see the park from where I'm at what is it? The sewer? What about the sewer? You want me....do you now how much chakra that would take! Okay I'll do it, but you'll owe me one" he said hanging up the phone.

Right by Albel was a cap leading into the sewer that connected toward the one at the park. The distance Albel was away from the park there was 3 caps inculding the one by the park which place Albel at the 4th one.

"Don't want anyone seeing me."

Albel ripped his white tank top completely off wrapping part of it around his hair and another piece around his mouth. He removed the cap and peered down into the sewer as he did 4 handsigns and began to conentrate. Small splashes could be heared as the water in the sewer seem to come alive of it own free will. Once enough chakra was gathered Albel claped his hands together and water....exploded would be a good word for it out of the out of the sewer in a straight line headed toward the park.

"Hope that's good enough for her."


----------



## Pyro (Oct 26, 2009)

*Ace/Blaine*

Ace and Jack were blown high into the air by the water that surrounded them. Both of them fearing the drop would likely break a few bones, grabbed onto one of the branches of the nearby tree.

"Haha now you're all wet too. That's what you get." Jack said to Ace.

"You two seem to be causing quite the commotion. However I am impressed with your resourcefulness so far." Said the mysterious voice from below. As the pair looked down to see who it was all they could see was a man with pale white skin and short white hair.

"Who are you and what do you want albino?" Ace said to the man.

"My name is Blaine, and I was here originally just to satisfy my curiosity and to gather data on all of your abilities, but now it seems as though you two could use some help seeing as how the two females have acquired a third party to help." Blaine said to the two.

"How do you know that there was a third party?" said Jack. 

"Well the water jutsu gave it away. There is only one of the rookies who is able to use a water jutsu to that extent this early in the semester. In fact only 23% of the rookies with the water affinity can control their element at all. Plus if the user of the jutsu were a ninja of a higher rank, the jutsu would have been much more powerful and they would have already caught up to you by now. Either way, I think you all could use my talents."

"Just don't get in the way." responded Ace.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 27, 2009)

Jack landed in the sewage as Ace acrobatically skipped to the walkway.

"Gah! This is like my worst idea ever. God it stinks here! Or wait....is that you?" He asks Ace as he looks around. "Well I can see a few manholes up ahead, this byakugan is pretty nifty."

Jack and Ace walk down the dark tunnel. "Hah! I knew they wouldn't follow us, this is my best idea ever!" It was then he heard a rumbling. "Wonder what that is? Oh shit!"

"What?" Ace responds noting the obvious panick.

"A tidal wave! Quick, get to the chopper...I mean ladder" Jack said as his tourettes kicked in a bit. The pair leaped for the ladder but the water soon flooded the entire sewer and sent the pair hurtling into the sky. Ace managed to get onto a tree, Jack tried the same but only managed to get a few branches to break his fall as he landed on his back.

"Ow." It was then he noticed a man, he recognised him as the guy who was walking away when he was passed out infront of the swimming pool.

"Hey! I wanted to ask, did you save my life? Cos I'm not in the habit of owing people stuff and I wouldn't want to owe you another favour." Jack said trying to show some pride as he sat in a dirty puddle, drenched and not looking too great.

------------------------

Mion.

"Well I think playtime is over." Mion said smiling that scary smile she had. The victim was a nervous wreck and had tears streaming down his face. Mion kissed him on the cheek, "there there poor baby, next time I see you, it'll be just you and me, no clones or zombies."

That statement put the fear of God into him. Next time?!

Mion pulled her arm back and with her talon like nails pierced right through the clone, causing him to disappear.

Meanwhile in police custody, James was being as cocky as ever.

"Yeah, so what if you got me. My boss'll have me out in three days. So yeah I plead guilty to all that shit, Hell I'll plead guilty to shit I ain't even done!" He laughed as he was questioned. "Here gimmie that confession, I'll sign it. Bunch of pigs!"

His mind was then suddenly flooded with the experiences from his clone. He didn't stop screaming for 6 hours.

Mion walked out of the bank, donning her protective mask again and blended in with the crowd. She followed Blaine to the park and watched in amusement the scene that was unfolding.


----------



## Pyro (Oct 27, 2009)

*Blaine*

"No nothing of the sort. You were merely a test subject to me. I saw a way to practice the new technique I had learned and you seemed to be in a ... receptive ... state. I figured you were going to die either way. However, there were a few move techniques that I was not able to get practice on with you. That is the reason that that I am choosing to help you. Without my help your chances of victory are only 42% but with my help I do believe that they jump up towards 55%."

After seeing the pair's reactions Blaine once again pulled out his notebook and began making notes on their behaviors.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 29, 2009)

"Ooh 6 of konoha's most promising talents all in the same place." Mion said watching as there seemed to be a 3 on 3 unfolding. However, the shinobi seemed somewhat hesitant to react to each other. 

"Hmm, its moving too slowly and I have places to blow up, the Oto shinobi said. "Well, let's test them out."

The park was teeming with people, it was a nice day so offices were on a break for lunch, enjoying the sunshine. 

"Let's see now..." she scanned the area and sped through the park from the trees, occassionally people would look up as the leaves rustled but wrote it off as some sort of bird.

"Not you, or you...hmm" she looked down at a police officer and that gun of his. "Let's see what these guys'll do"

Mion dropped down quietly above the officer and pulled him up suddenly into the tree, her hand over his mouth and nose, suffocating him. "Ah stealth and infiltration, what a lovely module that was." The man died after a short while and became Mions slave.

"Ok hon, call for some back up. 6 shinobi endangering others at central park." The zombie nodded and within minutes, the KPD were in the area.

--------------------------------------

Jack looked at Blaine in confusion. Whenever numbers were thrown at him he got confused. Unless they were measurement sizes for women.

"Uh...well as long as I don't owe you then that's good. But yeah I'll try and repay the saving life thing, no matter why you did it, I'm kinda glad you did. Not really the way I wanted to go out." Jacks byakugan saw two familiar pairs of breasts bouncing towards them. 

"Heads up, they're here." Jack got into fighting position. He was gonna test out these new powers and if Minori witch woman was the test then fine by him. Plus it was a chance to grope Kiya. His mind wandered, had he been concentrating he would have noticed increased police activity a few hundred metres away. As it was, he was ensnared at jiggling.


----------



## Kuno (Oct 30, 2009)

_Serena..._

Nodding slightly Serena headed for the wall then paused.  “Wait…what?”  she said to the man her eyes widening.  His words finally sinking in.  “Finish off what I can?”  she then looked toward the vent and back at the stone faced man.  “Okay…”  Serena mumbled before shimming up the gutter, taking off the vent cover and moving into the darkness.  

Moving silently through the metal tunnel she called for the trio to join her in the maze.  It wasn’t long before each of them presented themselves before her, waiting for what she had to say.  “Thanks guys!  You did great…”  Serena grinned praising her friends.  “But, now we have a bit more work to do.”  The three sat silently looking at her expectantly.  “We need to try and lower the numbers on that crew.  Before the statue can come in and finish them off.  Think we can do it?”  They shifted slightly as if agreeing to what she had said.  “Right.  Let’s go…”  she began to move forward again, though being led by her little group.

They arrived over the room in the middle and Serena looked through the grate down at the men.  ‘Shouldn’t be too much trouble…’ She thought to herself, then sent the thoughts to vermin with her.  Serena didn’t know if it worked that way but she wanted to find out.  They then turned and almost nodded at her.  With a grin she began to formulate a plan with them.  

After a moment Tom scuttled out of the shaft and into the room while Carla took off in another direction.  Seamus stayed with Serena for the moment.  Watching Tom take off across the room he rushed for the table in the center and scurried up the leg and stopped just at the lip.  He froze for several minutes before Serena began to feel a slight crawling sensation near her feet.  It moved up her entire body until swarmed over her entirely.  She almost gave a yell at the feeling but was able to remain quiet telling Tom to move.  

The cockroach rushed onto the table startling the men.  “Fucking cockroach!”  they began to swear as they jumped to their feet and slamming their fists on the table trying to kill Tom.  It was then that the sensation on Serena’s body began to move forward again.  Through the slits in the vent was a mass of spiders.  All shapes, sizes, and colors burst out of the ventilation shaft.  Serena was amazed at the mass Carla was able to bring forth.  Once they left the shaft Carla appeared before her, almost looking proud at her accomplishment, causing Serena to grin at her as they watched the mayhem inside the room.

The men were so centered on the cockroach they didn’t see the flood rushing toward them before it was too late.  They were completely engulfed by the mass of arachnids.  They swarmed over them like a tidal wave, biting as they went, some spinning with their silk.  When the men opened their mouths to scream not much sound came out as the creatures filled their mouths and throats.  With the amount of venom being pumped into the men it wasn’t long before they succumbed to the sweet darkness of death.

‘Good job guys!!’  Serena grinned at them as Tom scuttled back up to the ventilation shaft.  ‘Okay…next room…’  she pushed back they moved to the room that was near the biggest group of the gang.  

They were only milling around, cleaning their guns, and bullshitting each other with tales of woman, money, and fights.  Serena rolled her eyes as she listened to them.  ‘Okay…now this is what we will do…’  Serena said to them in her mind and they made a quick plan.  

Again, Tom moved out and up on to the table.  And, again he received the same reaction from the men.  He took off and they followed, big boots and dress shoes alike stomping on the worn carpet of the room, each trying to be the first to finish off the bug.  They were laughing slightly as it became more of a game to this group.  One man stood back watching and shaking his head.  “Idiots.”  he said before sitting on a chair and trying to figure out which one would finish off the darting little insect.  

Seamus then squeezed out and moved along the floor and up on to the table.  He saw the shot gun laying there, facing the men,  and he scurried over to it, sitting near the trigger.  After a moment he began to nuzzle and scrape at the trigger.  It didn’t take long before it went off spraying the six with the buckshot.  A couple screamed and the rest slowly dropped to the floor their blood and brains splattered on the wall behind them.  

When the gun went off the recoil threw Seamus across the room and into the face of the watching man.  He stood screaming and grabbed Seamus’ tail.  Before he could do anything though, Serena had the cover off and her hands on the guys head.  With a quick turn she snapped his neck just as the door burst open.  “Time to go!” she snapped moving into the shaft the three right behind her.

Moving quickly she got to the out side and dropped beside the statue of a man.  “Well, I finished off about fourteen or so.  Caused a commotion…”  Serena then bowed toward the man and waved her hand toward the door.  “I do believe it’s your turn…” She said with a grin.


_Kiya…_

Staying near but not to close to the bigger woman Kiya nodded.  “Right…”  she said having heard the conversation on the phone.  It wasn’t long before Kiya saw the manhole covers shooting off and eventually the pair bursting out of the sewer a distance off.

With a laugh Kiya looked at Minori.  “Nice…”  She said still chuckling as they picked up speed and headed for the pair but noting that a third had joined them.  “Ah well.  I think we can still take them…”  Kiya grinned her speed picking up a little more as they moved toward them.  People looking around and scowling at the wind that brushed past them.  Even the girls didn’t notice the amount of police converging on the park.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 1, 2009)

Moments after Minori hung up from her step-brother she felt a small rumble beneath her feet and then the sounds of waves hitting against metal. Greenish-brown water shot up from the manholes in the street skyrocketing the two boys into the air. The unknown "Child" as Minori called him who interfered in her business managed to grab onto a tree limb, while jack fell hopelessly to the ground.

Minori looked to her side to see a laughing Kiya enjoying the sight.

“Nice…” Kiya said still chuckling as they picked up speed and headed for the pair but noting that a third had joined them. The girls ran faster than the regular human eye could see as they came face to face with there two victims and a new allie who Minori recognized.

"So...my roommate has decided to help you out? The outcome isn't going to change even with help!"

Minori took noticed of Jack standing his ground as she stared at the 3 infront of her like a void. Lights glared all round them and the noise of sirens flared all around them. Minori could hear them, but she was took caught up in buisness to realise that cops began to converge around them.

-Albel-

"Th...th...this is rough...why...did I even help her!"

A tired Albel bobbed and weaved through pedestrians, cars, buildings and all sort of other things. He was low on chakra, but not low enough for it to be the demise of him. He was feeling the after effects of him forcing himself to pour so much chakra into the flooding the sewers. It also wasn't helping that he was carrying six sacks full of stolen money, but he would be damned if he would drop that.

Albel dove into a nearby alleway crashing into trashcans bringing attention to himself.

"What was that?!" A nearby police offficer yelled out the window of his car in the exact same alley. Albel couldn't help, but curse himself mentally as he readed himself to take the cop out even if it meant killing him.

"Ah...police unit 6,7,9, and 11. Please report to the nearby park under code black...ugh or for those who don't know code NINJA."

The cop took a long gaze out the sudden large pile of debris, but decided to let it go as he sped to his squad car and took off down the street. Once out of the clear Albel poked his head out around the corner.

"Damn I've got two problems now. The only way to get back to the university is by going by the park, but Minori is there and I can't let her see me. Not only that..." Albel ducked back into the alleyway as 3 more squad cars sped down the street toward the park.

".....Now it's littered with cops...AH Minori what the hell are you doing?"


----------



## Vergil (Nov 2, 2009)

Mizukage

The dark smoke that surrounded.his body filled the room. The exact nature of his powers were not known, it was said that he was nearly intangible and had some sort of mind altering ability.

The council sat around a table as the Mizukage took up, what could only be described as a throne.

"Konoha has been irritating me for the past decade. Their president has not only been a complete idiot but has refused to remove its troops from the wave country."

The wave country had recently come across a sizeable amount of oil, and the same dispute that was happening in Oto was also happening in the water country.

"They believe themselves to be superior to us. Hah. Our Shinobi shalldescend upon them and obliterate them! However, I want to avoid a full scale war. Instead, I want our shinobi to take them out from the inside, the only way to do so, is via infiltration and undercover work. Bring me our finest students, make room for Serena and Spike. They have....caught my interest."

-------------------------------

Spike

It was time to see what he was capable of. He would go all out, he needed to know what his maximum was and what he needed to improve. Serena had taken out a quarter of them without herself being seen. Impressive to say the least, she didn't have a scratch on her, something that he too would try and endeavour.

This was not about stealth. This was about power. He walked to the door and to the casual observer it would seem as though he was simply replacing the sword back into the sheath, which he did slowly and measured. In truth, there had been two lightning fast strikes, cutting the metal door in three. He walked in.

The initial panic was calming down, there was some leadership in the room and it was clear to spike who needed to die first. He was all the way at the back of the room, behind several men. They all spun around when they saw Spike stroll in.

Without so much as a greeting, Spike leaped into the air and threw a kunai at the man rallying the troops. Whatever sentence he was speaking was abrupty stopped as the blade entered his throat, allowing a mass of blood to enter his windpipe.

There was a stunned silence, as they turned to look at their leader. Spike took the opportunity to get into a more advantageous position. Unfortunately, his bloodline needed water; fortunately though, there was a tap close by. The steel water mains pipe was sliced and water flooded the area. Spike stamped his foot on the ground, as the water flew up he used two jutsu in quick succession. He turned the water into ice needles and used the multiple advancing blade jutsu to hold them in place infront of them. 10 needles shot out with frightening accuracy, each finding their mark at the back of the necks of the members still watching their fallen leader. A series of thuds and cries were heard as more fell helplessly to their death.

Rage consumed the thugs, the weapons were out and everyone was now in the same room. It was cramped and Spike wouldn't be able to make full use of his agility. Shots fired one after the other.

Spike cocked his head to one side. The bullets were coming at him at pace, but he could see them clearly and he could dodge. They were not very good shots and only half of them were on target. Spike wanted to test out his second bloodline ability, the ice sheild. He quickly kicked some water up and used his ability to create a thick shield that was attached to his arm. The ice was dense and prevented all the bullets from causing Spike any harm. His arm though felt a little numb, possibly due to the intensity of the bullet fire. However Spike charged forward and charged through the first wave with his shield. He drew out his beloved Yamato and sliced the others around him.

One man tried to get around behind him, Spike spun, lopping off the hand that held the gun, and slicing open his chest with the razor edges of his shield. Again, Spike stamped his foot down, creating more ice needles, piercing the men in their eyes.

"More." Spike growled and sped through the men who could barely react to his lightning speed. Spike stood at the end of the room and resheathed his sword.

"Mission complete." Spike said coolly and everyone else in the room dropped, some more times than others.

He then felt that massive killing intent again, barely able to stand but managing it better than last time Mobo Zazu appeared from nowhere. Despite all his abilities, it seemed that the gulf between the jounin and the genin was massive.

"Serena, Spike, you have been summoned on your first mission for Kiri. Accept it with honour, complete it flawlessly." The huge man said, Serena stood at the door listening, any spiders or other creepies had scattered well away from the imposing man.

"Your mission is to infiltrate Konoha as a student in the university. Once your infiltration is complete you will receive further orders. Get ready, your plane departs in 3 hours. Tickets, fake identities, fake addresses. Learn your history correctly. Serena you have completed the module, teach Spike the basics. That is all."

With that the man disappeared, unfazed by the blood and gore around him, or the fact that the mission they had completed was so obviously not in line with the law.

"We better go." Spike said curtly stopping as he walked past Serena.

"Perhaps my judgement of you was hasty, I shall remember not to underestimate women next time."

Spike headed to his room to shower and get ready for his next mission.

--------------------------------

Jack.

He was cold and wet and smelling of sewage. Not his best moment. On the plus side he had a fabukous pair of breasts to look at.

"Dude I am so happy you are my room mate." He said with a stupid look on his face. He shook his head, "I'm a shinobi now, defender of truth and just tits...I mean justice."

Minori too was infront of them, looking all happy and smug. Though Jack had assumed a fighting stance he was still unwilling to go to work on them. She was hot tempered, that was all. He thought about apologising but then figured he would see where this game would end up.

It was at that point he noticed the vast amount of police around them.

"Holy crap, ugh....we're a bit surrounded guys..." he said pointing behind the girls. The sirens were now prevalent and the cops all had their guns out. "Sir, there are 6 of them and two of them appeared...to be covered in....aw that's gross. Sir."

This struck a chord with Jack.

"You know, Ace and I are covered in poop. It's only fair that you are too!" Since he was already covered in filth he had little qualms about kicking up some poop with his foot and the executing a Gale Wind Palm.

The huge gust of wind chakra flung the sizeable amount of turd at the two girls whose backs were still turned looking at the cops.

Jack grinned.

"Ok we'll come peacefully and..."

Suddenly a shreik, "They killed Terrence!" Everyone turned to see the obviously dead police officer. He had several kunai embedded in him and a horrified look on his face.

"Terrance!" The leading officer shouted and pointed his gun more aggressively at the 6. "On the ground! Now!"

"It wasn't us!" Jack argued

"Get down you freaks. I'll make sure you fuckers never see another day."

Mion sat in a tree and giggled as she watched the scene unfold. "Time to turn things up a notch." She ordered one of her 6 zombies, hidden in the police ranks, to fire. He did so blindly and the bullet went towards Ace. Thankfully Jack's byakugan was still active and he pushed him out of the way. The sudden movement caused the other officers to open fire.


----------



## Pyro (Nov 3, 2009)

*Ace*

"!@#@!#$#@#*@#@ they shot at me! Man this sucks. We're surrounded. Hey girls I purpose that we make a little truce to this squabble and focus on getting out of this mess. We can figure it out afterwards. As for me that @!##!@#$%$#@ who shot at me is dead."

Ace jumped down from the tree. He knew that with the amount of police officers there were, there was no way that the group could dodge all of the shots. He decided to provide cover for the team.

"I hate to repeat myself so often in the same day but it's better than being dead. Doton: Earth Wall!" 

A familiar wall made out of hardened earth rose up surrounding all sides of the group. However Ace made four openings enough so that the shinobi inside would be able to escape easily but the men outside would have a tough time shooting into. 

"And now I'll see you guys in a little bit, I'm just gonna mess with them. Doton: Headhunter Jutsu."

Ace's body slipped underground and was invisible to everyone except for Jack due to the power of the Byakugan. Ace traveled around towards the police officers pulling one out of every 10 officers neck deep into the ground thus creating much panic.

*Blaine*

Blaine had been observing the entire situation the whole time. He had seen the police officers coming and had even see the fugitive start the whole mess. To top it off he even knew who she was and a bit about her powers. 

"I can help, but I'll need some time to prepare my jutsu. This jutsu usually never takes much time but when trying to effect a large group of people some preperation time is needed. Protect me while I prepare."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 5, 2009)

Jack watched as the Earth wall came up again and shielded the group from the gunfire.

"Crap! They think we did that!" Jack said looking at the dead body. "Minori, you're like a doctor thing right? Is there anyway to prove that we didn't do it?" He shouted as the wall did its job. Ace had disappeared into the ground and repeatedly pulled off the headhunter technique.



Minori glared at Jack but then calmed a bit. "Yeah, give me an hour or so and I can do a full examination. I mean just looking at the body I can tell somethings not right."

"Cool, so...ugh...I guess one of us has to carry that dead body. I'm so shotgunning that it ain't me. I've been eye deep in raw sewage so someone else can go on icky duty." Jack said glancing at the body.

As Ace continued to use the headhunter jutsu, the commander was getting irate.

"We need an anti shinobi team at the scene right now!" The commander yelled

"What the...?" Jack started

"Anti-shinobi? Damn they must be pissed." Kiya said with an obvious look of distress. "We learnt that in stealth class. They have chakra supressing weapons. Puts your chakra nearly to fatal levels if you are exposed to it too long. Its based on Kisames sword!"

"Fucking hell! They need to be stop being so damned inventive!" Jack yelled. The dead body was about 20ft away and they needed to get there pronto. In the distance they heard a helicopter.

"Dude! Whatever jutsu you got planned you better hurry the fuck up" Jack shouted to Blaine, "I dunno much about these anti chakra whatchymacallits but I sure as hell don't want to find out. We can buy you....2 minutes." Jack said noting the oncoming support.

"Gale wind palm!" Jack shouted as the police tried to storm them from either side, "Don't kill any!"


----------



## Cjones (Nov 7, 2009)

"The big problem is trying to get to the body..."

Minori stood the behind the huge earth wall letting it do it's of protecting her from the hail of bullets, while the others cover the other sides. It looked more like Minori was just staring at the wall, but she was in thought about how to go about this.

"_Were we set up? I'd assume this was the most likely scenario, but I'll have to recover the cops dead body before I come to a solid conclusion. Let's see how good these abilites play out that I have gained_."

Minori casually walked around the wall and started to sprint towards the dead cops location. With the speed she had gained it wouldn't be much of a problem to run and sweep the body up, but Minori wanted to have a little fun at the cops expense of course.

"There's one of them guys shoot her!" A random officer yelled out.

She watched as the bullets flew out of their chambers and as the cops hands recoiled from the blasts. The expression didn't show on her face, but Minori was in awe as it seemed someone had it the slow motion button on a remote during a movie. Minori put her training to use as she dodged the hail of bullets by moving her neck, spinning, and even doing some flips for the fun of it.

It took a few seconds before Minori was lifting the dead corps over her shoulder. 

"Easier than I thought" She spoke to herself.

Before she could run away six squad cars surronded blocking her escape. Quickly they scrambled out their cars guns drawn and doors open to give them some kind of cover as they aimed for her.

"Spoke to soon I guess."

"Alright you damn shinobi...put Terrance down!"

As that was said Minori heared the guns lock indicating the bullet was in the chamber, but unfortunately for the police Minori was done playing.

"Concentrate and focus her chakra and then release it at the point of contact."

She lifted her fists and struck the ground with a powerful strike demolishing the ground beneath her throwing the cops and the cars all over the place.

Her strength had now gone from inhuman to down right herculean.

-Albel-

Albel still sat in the comfort for garbage as he waited to regain some of his breathe from the large amount of chakra he used up. He didn't even have to get up as the situation at hand was already analyzed.

"As long as I don't show my face I'll be fine. So I guess I've decided then."

Albel picked himself up out of the garbage with bags in hand. Before taking off he re-adjusted the mask on the makeshift mask on his face. Putting all his hair into a ball and then wrapping part of his torn shirt in it. While wrapping the rest of his shirt around his noise and mouth basically making himself shirtless. At a blinding speed he sped down the street toward the park as he decided to do the brotherly thing.

"_I'll help out anyway I can and then make my excape_." He spoke to himself as he arrived on the scene. He stopped to show himself to Jack and the others as he looked at all the cops that had appeared and more seemed to be coming. Dropping his sack of money Albel began to prepare a jutsu and lucky for him he had plenty of water from the flooded sewer.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Nov 8, 2009)

Inka walks down the streets of Kiri after work, on her way to pick up a book  that she had heard about.  When someone pins her from behind, slams her against a building then presses a towel doused in chloroform against her face long enough to knock her out, all before her ninja reflexes could react.

When the kunoichi wakes up she’s chained to a stone wall, shackles on her wrists, ankles, and around her neck.  She also has a pounding headache with gauze medical taped on part of her arm.

“You’re awake are you?  Perfect.  Looking at your slightly higher Viscosity blood, as with the heat, you seem to be of that clan.  I thought I had killed them all, obviously I forgot they had a daughter.” A  states before being cut off.

“Just shut the hell up!  Your talking is so fucking annoying!” Inka growls, her headache obviously getting worse.  She tries to pull the chains hard enough to break them, but sadly her body is still weakened.

“Well, well, well, it seems that she’s as bad as her mother.” a tall man says, he had an aura about him that would make someone’s heart drop.  But not to these two somehow.

“Indeed.  Sai, keep her alive and awake, but do as you please.” The scientist says.

Sai grins, walking off and coming back with a machine, he has multiple suction cups that he sticks on Inka’s body.  After that he grabs a small knife and slices a shallow scratch on Inka’s stomach.

“Shit, shit, shit, shit, shit…” Inka says, looking around as fast as she can, trying to find an opening to break her chains.

Sai then hit two switches on the machine, all that’s heard after is a loud woman’s scream of pain.

_____________________

Yuki and Grizzly begin to walk back to their room peacefully before a large figure dressed in grey with a grey striped cat on his shoulder appears out of nowhere, “Catman is calling for a…Yuki!  Catman thinks he found her!  COME!  Catman smells Evil doers!” the man says, grabbing Yuki by her waist as she clung to Grizzly.

‘Oh…It’s crazy Uncle Bert…’ Yuki thinks to herself, as she’s carried, she doesn’t know where they’re going, but it’ll be ninja-y.  ‘Catman’ runs by the holes in the walls like they’re supposed to be there.

He ends up at a gang fight, “Catman thought he smelled evil!  Yuki!  Stand back!”  he says, pulling out a pistol, byakugan activated.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 8, 2009)

_Serena..._

Serena was speechless at the semi-compliment she had received from the statue of a man.  ?Wow?? she thinks watching him walk away.  ?Did you hear that guys?? she said grinning at the trio now on her shoulder.  A small tear trickled down her cheek at the thought of acceptance, how ever slight, instead of the disgust that she received from most people, while the three danced.  

Quickly she made her way through the twilight of her eyes and gained her room.  She showered and packed up her clothes.  Making sure the three were packed carefully in her pack and had a plan to get onto the plane.  Though they would simply be released in a bathroom and meet her at the gate.  Sometimes things were too easy.  

Catching a taxi, Serena poured over the information they were given while in route.  Once at the airport she quickly checked in dropped her friends off and headed for the gate, waiting for the man and the planes departure.

_Kiya?_

?Now this wasn?t suppose to happen??  Kiya mumbled looking around at the police just before the wall went up around them.  ?Well, at least he has that covered?? she begins to think on what to do but each plan doesn?t quite work in her mind.  ?We aren?t suppose to be seen.  This stuff is not suppose to happen.?  She grumbles thinking about the rules the university had set to them.  

Watching Minori take off and Jack reading to start fighting Kiya sighs.  ?Let?s just get out of her Jack!  Now!? she yells at her roommate before taking off at top speed.  The bullets whizzed by her though she just ducked, dodged, and flipped to avoid them before she was near Minori.  It was then that she hit the ground, surprising Kiya at her strength.  ?Wow?? she says her eyes wide.  ?That should stall them?? She thinks as her eyes roam around.  ?Hurry up guys!? she yells at the men still in the center.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 8, 2009)

*Enter Afaf and Gaurdian Takeshi*

_Desert Sand Military Base_

Helicopters and the sound of planes taking off was a normal everyday thing around the military base. Generals shouting, training their soldiers in various methods of combat and gunplay. All this was just a face put up to make the military base seem normal when it was anything, but that.A rumour had been going around that they experimented on people to give to give them abilites they could only hope to be born with. Not to mention theres was a stirring problem about a ninja being made general of the base.

A dark green chevy camaro pulled into the gated military base turning off a secret road that was unseen by human eyes. The camero stopped at two large gated doors as as the person inside a blond haired woman with a sliver eyepatch over her right eye.

The soldier inside booth gave a salute as he pressed the button for the gates to open.

"Good day General Beatrix!" He said to her with great admiration in his voice.

She returned the favor and drove off into the military base.

_Desert Sand White Room_

Loud footstep sounding down lone hallway leading to a door labeled "White Room." The general walked down this hall with her assiant as the dim light made her sliver eye patch glow.

"Status on those two" Beatrix spoke.

"Yes ma'am" The assistant fumbled flipping through pages on her notepad.

"Subjects general attitudes have not changed, but behavior seems to have taken a turn. The male subjects experience what out doctors call an appetite for woman he deems as gorgeous. While the girl is all around the same, except for the sudden increase in her abilities." The assistant read word for word as he got down to the last page.

"That's all to report general."

Beatrix didn't respond, but had listened to everthing she said as the door to the two test subjects was in her face. Carefull she turned the knob as the silence from the hall way seemed to be deathly in this room as nothing was heared. Her eyes fixated on the lone chair in the room that sat in the corner of the snow white place.

"It seems the general herself has come to speak with us Afaf."

"Ohhh....That's the general?"

In the chair sat Afaf a young girl no more than eight and Takeshi a rather young mane who seemed to have just entered his tweneties.

"Takeshi and Afaf we've gathered all the data we've needed of you and we have no more experiments to peform. Therefore by order of the Kazekage you two are to be put to death for crimes against the state."


----------



## F.O.K. (Nov 9, 2009)

Kira

Kira was laying in his bed at his dorm, reading the Kiri newspaper. He liked to read the newpaper sometimes...he liked knowing what was going on in the government, and in other countries. He would have given anything to live in any other country besides his current one...he never liked the political figures here.

As he was thinking about the government and reading the newspaper, a thought popped into his head...why not leave this place behind? There was nothing keeping him from leaving...he could always just take a plane and leave...but to where? He would decide that later. He would also need to train himself as a shinobi, and that would mean continuing his education here. Just for a while.

Uindo

Uindo was asleep in his dorm, unaware of the havock going on out in Konoha. A woman's scream shattered the silence in his room, and after kicking his leg in the air, Uindo fell out of his bed. As he slowly raised himself up, Uindo realized that it was just the television. Since he was awake, he might as well do something...why not watch TV?

As he surfed the channels, he stopped on a story on the news about a robbery that occured at the Konoha bank. He decided to keep it on to see if any news on the culprits was found.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 9, 2009)

Spike 

He wasn't too familiar with airports. Serena had to do most of the talking for him as Spike watched. 

"I see no gates here." Spike said looking around for the tradional metal frame.

"How did you get to Kiri?" Serena asked

"Boat mostly. I crafted a vessel from trees and rope. I walked the rest of the way." Spike said inspecting his surroundings inside the plane. He pressed a button and punched the tray table as it came down.

"So a simple life then...?" Serena said putting the table back.

"Yes. I've lived off the land mostly. Grew up on a farm village once I had left home, Kiri is an odd place, many things I have not come across before. My first experience on an escalator was quite harrowing...." Spike stopped suddenly, "hm, why is it that I am telling you all this?"

He looked at Serena with cold eyes. "A jutsu perhaps?"

Then the plane started to move and Spike became on full alert.

"Calm down..." Serena pleaded

"Yes...as a Shinobi I must blend in." Spike said still on high alert, but at least he wasn't going to kill the flight attendant

"Try not to say out loud that you're a shinobi though.." Serena whispered to herself.

---------------------------

"Dammit Minori!" Jack said as he noted the unneccesary attack on the police. They had for the most part scattered, but some were injured, thankfully none were dead. Normal folk were not as sturdy a shinobi it seemed. Given that, Kiyas suggestion to run was a good idea, he hadn't used his chakra closing points and didn't want to find out what it would do to the officers. The group fled the scene, Minori carrying the body.

"Uh guys...the helicopters still after us." Jack said. The chopper was indeed after them, thankfully only an eye in the sky and nothing else.

"Hey she hulk...you wanna give me a boost up?" Minori had spun and kicked Jack in the stomach, breaking two ribs but sending him flying towards the chopper

"Argh!" Jack shouted in pain, holding his ribs as he flew towards to copter. Jack had seen enough pursuit tv programmes to know that the police chopper was the reason why folk got caught. Infrared, tracking and general coordination of the police vehicles on the ground made it childs play.

Jack grabbed onto the frame of the legs of the helicopter, his ribs screaming in pain. "Oh damn, this was a bad idea."

Jack flipped up and stood at the door and opened it. The men inside screamed, as was natural. "Ok...gently now." Jack said putting a small amount of chakra into his hands and execiting a non lethal jyuuken. The officer went down uncoscious, Jack checking his heart rate and breathing.

He brought out a kunai and held it at the other pilots neck.

"Ok...so land this thing...just there." There was a tall building with a flat roof. The pilot nodded and soon they were on the ground. Jack snatched the keys and threw them off the building.

"Kay thanks bye!" Jack said leaping off, running down the side of the building using his chakra feet. He leaped off and flipped in the air, before landing on the building opposite.

He'd be enjoying it a lot more if his ribs weren't in agony.

"Bitch could have just thrown me..." Jack growled and headed to the Konoha U hospital, to wait for what Minori could find out.


----------



## Pyro (Nov 11, 2009)

*Blaine/Ace*

After causing quite a bit of havock and creating a big enough distraction for the rest of the group to escape, Ace followed underground not wanting to have to worry about dodging stray bullets. However he still kept a watchful eye on his new friends.

Blaine was keeping up with the group, but still had his eyes closed. The only reason he was able to stay with them was because he could sense their chakra. He only needed a little more time. And then his jutsu would be complete, and they would all be safe.

All of a sudden a random bullet flew towards the group. Being in the back, Ace was the only one that was able to see it. Normally this wouldn't be a big deal seeing as how the police had horrible aim but unlucky for the group, this bullet was headed straight for Jack. 

Ace didn't even have time to think. Jack didn't have his byakugan activated and without that there would be no way to see the bullet coming. Ace reacted, propelling himself out of the ground pushing Jack out of the way of danger. 

Jack looked around and checked himself for wounds. "Looks like I'm alright. Thanks man. If not for you I might've..." Jack cut his words off right there as he turned to look at Ace. Ace was holding his chest but pouring through his tightly clenched fingers blood flowed. 

"Shit... man... this hurts... I'm..." And then Ace blacked out.

Blaine noticed the situation and ran back to the two boys. "The jutsu is finished everyone run. ENCASING DARKNESS!" 

All of a sudden, all of the police were shrouded in darkness. Their sight had been taken from them.

"Usually this jutsu is only used on one person at a time. The jutsu follows a simple equation. Jutsu + Preperation time = area of effect. To increase the area of effect, the time must be increased as well. A opening has been made. Let us leave this place. Someone grab the one called Ace."


----------



## Vergil (Nov 11, 2009)

Jack's ribs were in agony but nowhere near in as much pain as Ace, who had taken a bullet for him. Jack's byakugan had been switched off as all the jumping around and over use of the doujutsu had tired him out somewhat. Thankfully they were not too far from the University

"Uh. Don't tell me I owe another god damned favour." Jack said smiling at Ace. "I'll treat you to a pizza. Seriously this is really good pizza." Jack carefully lifted Ace up and ran. Blaine's jutsu had managed to stall the bulk of the police force and by the time they had regained their vision, the shinobi they were chasing were long gone.

"Oi! Stay awake you bastard!" Jack said, "otherwise you won't get a graphic description of Kiya and Minori's breasts!"

They soon arrived at the university and Jack raced to the hospital

"Medic!" he burst through the doors melodramatically.

A tall thin man in a white coat towered over them. He pushed up his glasses. His name tag said "Dr Kurohara"

"Please refrain from being so noisy. I may suddenly get a headache from your infernal racket and accidently sow up your mouth." Kurohara said, then he looked down at the bleeding patient.

"Dear dear, didn't they teach you first aid at least? Now you've got blood on my floor. Come. It's just a flesh wound, a few degrees to the left though and this visit would have been even briefer and would have entailed me pointing to where your friend is." A long bony finger pointed to the morgue. "Please tell that woman to clean up after herself. These investigations can make a frightful mess."

Kurohara's hand went over Ace's body and a thin chakra thread went into the bullet wound and pulled it out. Ace grimaced and stifled a yell as he did so.

"Oh stop. I've had children with higher pain tolerances than you. There, the bullet is out, and now..." he snipped off part of Ace's hair which melted into the wound healing it in a matter of minutes.

"Medical science has certainly come a long way. A few dcenturies ago they would have required 5 people and a whole manner of seals. You would perhaps be shocked at what that would entail now. Perhaps one day you will find out." Kurohara said as he walked away, an odd smile on his face.

Kurohara went to another room. Soundproofed and picked up his phone. 

"Sonozaki dear, you had better run from Konoha. That body that young girl has brought in has all your trademarks on it. I have no doubt they will sick that idiot Avenger on you."

"Hmph. Well I've been entertained enough here for now. Be sure to continue to do...what you are doing." Mion said. "I'm going back to Oto."

"Very well." Kurohara hung up and then stretched his arms up and went back to work

It wasn't


----------



## Cjones (Nov 11, 2009)

It went better than Albel had hoped for and that was saying something. The others didn't notice his presence ran took off taking half of the cops with them while Albel dealt with the other half. Well let's just say that what he did to those remaining cops he wasn't going to tell Minori.

"I feel so bad having to drown them like that.....NOT!"

Albel sped through the city back to the University at a blinding speed hoping none would see him. There was only a slight problem before he could go in his room and act like nothing happened.

"The money" Albel spoke under his breath as he thought of some plan to hide it. The loot was important for his future plans and he would be damned if he would lose it after all he went through. Luckily out the corner of his eye  Albel saw a laundry cart left behind from one of hte workers.

"Perfect!"

-Minori-

The group made it back to the hospital and one of the nurses lead her to a spare room they had avaiable so she could conduct her studies. Minori laid the police officer on a white table in the room as she began the standard percedure of washing her hands, tieing her hair back and etc.

"This is giong to take awhile, but I'm positive something else was at work here."

Once prepared Minori delve into her hour long investagation.


----------



## Kuno (Nov 13, 2009)

_Serena…_

For the most part the flight was uneventful minus a few pockets of rough turbulence.  Though Serena could now see that the armrest between them was fairly loose.  ‘So much for a statue…’ She thinks while trying to hide the chuckle that was threatening to bubble from her chest.  “Come on big man…” She said standing after the plane stopped at the gate.  

Gently, so not to injure her friends, Serena picked up her backpack and gestured Spike toward the exit.  “Let’s get you off of here.”  

He just looked at her and nodded, his cold exterior showing once more.  

Though she could see something more in his eyes.  ‘Is that relief?  Or something else?’ She wondered before shaking her head and giving him a gentle push to get him started.  After that, the move off the plane and up the ramp was rather swift.  Unfortunately, for Serena he had grabbed her wrist and was practically dragging her along.  Such was his need to leave the airport.

_Kiya…_

After the darkness jutsu Kiya rushed like mad with the others to gain the safety of the university.  “Damn that was close…” she mumbled glancing at Ace as Jack carried him.  Luckily for Jack she didn’t quite catch what he had said about herself and Minori.  

Once they arrived at the university absolute exhaustion fell over Kiya.  She wanted to help Minori with the autopsy or at least Ace but she couldn’t.  Kiya was practically dead on her feet.  The new jutsu and the use of her bloodline drained her of every ounce of energy she had.  She stumbled toward her room and made for the shower then her bed.


----------



## Cjones (Nov 16, 2009)

The sound of a running faucet was all the sound that was heared in the white room Minori was in. Her investigation was complete and just like her instincts had told her someone else was behind it. She walked over to the clipboard she had sitting on a small table next to the dead officer who was now completely covered in a white sheet and being carried off.

"Numerous entry wounds to the back, head and neck. This I can label as a homicide by another unkown variable who was there. "

She flipped through some loose pages writing down on it each one before sitting down on a nearby chair.

"I get the cause of death, but there's something else wrong here. He was killed by kunai's, but where did they come from? None of us had any kind of weapon on us a and then it's the fact that he suddenly shows up dead? There has to be something I'm missing here!"

Minori crossed her legs in silence as she racked her brain trying to find out a secret she didn't even known existed. Suddenly something hit her like a fat girl's love for cake as she jumped out her seat and grabbed her clipboard.

She quickly scanned over each page until she yelled out _"Found it!"_ as a look of enlightenment appeared on her face.

"The time of death was atleast 15 before the cops we noticed the cops had surronded us. He was dead before the other officers saw him and was actually dead before he collpased."

Minori was positive she was on to something, but she had to let the others know what she had found. Even though phones were invented and made getting messages across easier this had to be a secret between them for the moment. She was thought in class that birds were used to deiliver important messages and they had been programed to know every single person on campus all you had to do was tell them there names and luckly for Minori each room had some kind of bird inside.

The room Minori was in had a dove which she snatched out the cave rather roughly as she began to tie a string to it with a note she was writing.

_"Come to Konoha U. Hospital I've found something interesting out. This is urgent that means come A.S.A.P.

Signed, Minori​"_

"Okay bird that this to note to Jack, Kiya, and Blaine."

Minori sent the bird off as she bounded towards the door.

"Now I've get to get the body back and call Albel to confirm my theory."


----------



## Pyro (Nov 16, 2009)

*Blaine*

"It seems I was the first to arrive. And it seems you were the first one to find out about the intruder who caused this mess. I was wondering why it was taking so long for you to figure out the truth but there was a statistical inevitability that you would figure it out sooner or later. 
Mion: A female ninja that was said to reside in Oto. The product of many experiments she is now somehow able to control the dead. Sadistic personality, someone who loves to toy with her victims. Constantly armed and very dangers. Proceed with extreme caution. 
I recognized her tactics from her entry in the Bingo Book. The way she seemed to be toying with us from the shadows while enjoying the chaos pointed to her. Then when I finally spotted her my suspicions were confirmed."

Throughout the entire speech Minori was quiet. After a long silence she just let out one word. "What!?!"


----------

